# Atalanta - Milan: 23 maggio 2021. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (16 Maggio 2021)

Ultima giornata di Serie A. Il Milan si giocherà le speranza Champions a Bergamo contro l'Atalanta. I rossoneri devono vincere o sperare in un passo falso della Juve e del Napoli. 

Dove vedere Atalanta - Milan in tv?

Diretta Sky e Sky Go

*Si gioca il prossimo 23 maggio 2021 Alle ore 20:45*

*Formazioni dal CorSera in edicola

Atalanta (3-4-1-2): 95 Gollini; 2 Toloi, 17 Romero, 19 Djimsiti; 3 Maehle, 15 De Roon, 11 Freuler, 8 Gosens; 18 Malinovskyi; 91 Zapata, 9 Muriel

Milan (4-2-3-1): 99 G. Donnarumma; 2 Calabria, 24 Kjaer, 23 Tomori, 19 Hernandez; 4 Bennacer, 79 Kessie; 56 Saelemaekers, 21 Diaz, 10 Calhanoglu; 17 Leao

Arbitro: Mariani
*


----------



## Solo (16 Maggio 2021)

Ultima giornata. Atalanta già qualificata che ci umilia 6 a 0 e ci spedisce in EL mentre loro festeggiano la CL.

L'avevo previsto e scritto qualche settimana fa che sarebbe finita così, e nonostante tutto mi sono illuso comunque dopo Juve e Torino. Che pirla che sono.


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Maggio 2021)

4-0 Atalanta


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Maggio 2021)

Facciamo schifo,dopo questa partita vergognosa non meritiamo proprio niente.
neanche la conference league


----------



## Mika (16 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2337913 ha scritto:


> Ultima giornata di Serie A. Il Milan si giocherà le speranza Champions a Bergamo contro l'Atalanta. I rossoneri devono vincere o sperare in un passo falso della Juve e del Napoli.
> 
> Dove vedere Atalanta - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



A Bergamo con l'obbligo di vincere. Ciao CL.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2337913 ha scritto:


> Ultima giornata di Serie A. Il Milan si giocherà le speranza Champions a Bergamo contro l'Atalanta. I rossoneri devono vincere o sperare in un passo falso della Juve e del Napoli.
> 
> Dove vedere Atalanta - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



Finita


----------



## Blu71 (16 Maggio 2021)

Siamo ai gironi di EL.


----------



## Hellscream (16 Maggio 2021)

Io personalmente chiudo qui. È troppo.

Ci vediamo l'anno prossimo (forse)


----------



## Love (16 Maggio 2021)

nemmeno la guardo sta partita...


----------



## Snake (16 Maggio 2021)

questa non la guardo nemmeno


----------



## Pit96 (16 Maggio 2021)

Non sono pronto per ricevere una mazzata del genere. Già mi viene da piangere al solo pensiero. Io non reggo


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2337913 ha scritto:


> Ultima giornata di Serie A. Il Milan si giocherà le speranza Champions a Bergamo contro l'Atalanta. I rossoneri devono vincere o sperare in un passo falso della Juve e del Napoli.
> 
> Dove vedere Atalanta - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



Io non guardo nulla. Dopo stasera ho chiuso. L&#8217;anno prossimo si vedrà.


----------



## Djici (16 Maggio 2021)

Abbiamo bisogno di spazzi.
Magari ne avremo più contro l'Atalanta che contro il Cagliari.

Lo so che sto scrivendo eresie... Ma non posso accettare di andare in EL buttando tutto così.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Maggio 2021)

Ne prendiamo 3. Andare a Bergamo con il dovere di vincere....buonanotte, questi in contropiede ci fanno a fette.


----------



## Buciadignho (16 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2337913 ha scritto:


> Ultima giornata di Serie A. Il Milan si giocherà le speranza Champions a Bergamo contro l'Atalanta. I rossoneri devono vincere o sperare in un passo falso della Juve e del Napoli.
> 
> Dove vedere Atalanta - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



Incredibile la quantità di tempo che ho letteralmente perso questa stagione, incredibile. Gli altri anni non ero cosi esasperato, mi hanno portato al culmine della felicità per sbattermela addosso con uno schiaffo. Incredibile, direi uno dei peggiori giorni da tifoso milanista, una delusione totale.


----------



## malos (16 Maggio 2021)

Abbiamo gente senza palle, questi ci distruggono si è già visto che ci odiano. Io non la vedo e non so manco per il prossimo anno se ce la faccio.


----------



## Simo98 (16 Maggio 2021)

Non la guardo neanche se mi pagano
O al massimo come sottofondo mentre faccio qualcosa di utile, al posto di guardare questi cessi


----------



## ILMAGO (16 Maggio 2021)

ultimamente ci hanno dato dai 3 ai 5 goal, durissima. Durissima.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Maggio 2021)

Ha più possibilità di vincere il Bologna con la Juve che il Milan di pareggiare soltanto con l'atalanta


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Maggio 2021)

A bergamo vinciamo,maledetti gufi.


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Maggio 2021)

Andiamo a giocarci la CL in casa di una squadra più forte, che ci odia e che è amica dei nostri rivali (che si faranno una passeggiata a Bologna).
Incredibile quello che abbiamo combinato stasera, incredibile.


----------



## Swaitak (16 Maggio 2021)

onestamente andare a prendere 5 pere anche no.


----------



## Maurizio91 (16 Maggio 2021)

Hellscream;2337980 ha scritto:


> Io personalmente chiudo qui. È troppo.
> 
> Ci vediamo l'anno prossimo (forse)





Love;2337982 ha scritto:


> nemmeno la guardo sta partita...





Snake;2337998 ha scritto:


> questa non la guardo nemmeno



Io invece la guarderò. E anche tutta. Dovessimo perdere 3-0 all'91esimo. Poi mollerò col calcio fino a quando non mi tornerà la voglia. Difficilmente seguirò il Milan con una nuova annata di partite demenziali con il Rio Mare e quei cani gobbi in champions, pur sapendo che prenderanno altre sberle.

Qui stacco veramente. Quel 0-3 nel cesso stadium e poi un finale così è troppo, smetto


----------



## Kaw (16 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2337913 ha scritto:


> Ultima giornata di Serie A. Il Milan si giocherà le speranza Champions a Bergamo contro l'Atalanta. I rossoneri devono vincere o sperare in un passo falso della Juve e del Napoli.
> 
> Dove vedere Atalanta - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...


Sta volta sono serio, non la guarderò. L'ho detto altre volte, ma poi ho sempre acceso il decoder.
Domenica io non lo farò, non so cosa significhi per me come tifoso, ma non me la sento.


----------



## Milanoide (16 Maggio 2021)

E adesso Ibra si riempia di antidolorifici e venga a Bergamo a fare ciò che non ha fatto da gennaio.


----------



## bmb (16 Maggio 2021)

Spero di giocare alle 3, così vado in bicicletta senza telefono e non mi faccio il sangue amaro.


----------



## Igniorante (16 Maggio 2021)

Mission Impossible, semplicemente


----------



## Kaw (16 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2337913 ha scritto:


> Ultima giornata di Serie A. Il Milan si giocherà le speranza Champions a Bergamo contro l'Atalanta. I rossoneri devono vincere o sperare in un passo falso della Juve e del Napoli.
> 
> Dove vedere Atalanta - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...


Sicuramente si giocherà di sera, giusto per rendere le cose ancora più acide.
Dovrò andare a letto alle 9.00


----------



## kipstar (16 Maggio 2021)

la realtà è che in partite del genere non abbiamo giocatori che risolvono la partita da soli.....
non sempre il gioco ti permette di vincere....alcune volte hai bisogno del colpo del campione.....


----------



## hiei87 (16 Maggio 2021)

E' impossibile per natura che si vinca con l'Atalanta. Già sono anni luce più forti, poi andranno in campo per i padroni.


----------



## ILMAGO (16 Maggio 2021)

Già su Sky apparecchiano il delitto perfetto: "Non è vero che l'Atlanta non si gioca nulla, gioca per il secondo posto... non ci è mai arrivata nella sua storia e ci tengono TANTISSIMO"


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Maggio 2021)

hiei87;2338187 ha scritto:


> E' impossibile per natura che si vinca con l'Atalanta. Già sono anni luce più forti, poi andranno in campo per i padroni.



Padroni che abbiamo battuto 3-0.
Finchè ci saranno i 3 punti in palio io ci crederò.

Non voglio credere che questi siano talmente senza palle da farsi ancora perchiulare da Gasperini che ride e salta al coro "chi non salta...."

La partita della vita per voi oggi l'ha fatta il cagliari ?
Benissimo,allora mi aspetto la stessa cosa per il Milan.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Maggio 2021)

La nostra corsa CL è finita ieri sera.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (16 Maggio 2021)

Milanoide;2338159 ha scritto:


> E adesso Ibra si riempia di antidolorifici e venga a Bergamo a fare ciò che non ha fatto da gennaio.



Mister 7 milioni


----------



## Andris (16 Maggio 2021)

quelli a cui la nostra società è stata ben lieta di prestare lo stadio per la champions league.
i gentlemen che fanno gare della vita
mai dimenticare questo degrado


----------



## ILMAGO (16 Maggio 2021)

All'andata ci hanno letteralmente dominato, onestamente domenica al 95% siamo fuori.

Sto impazzendo, non riesco ad un altro anno senza ambizioni e con un 5-7 posto probabile, senza un mercato da milan anzi con quasi certezza di indebolimento rispetto a quest'anno (vedi i giocatori in scadenza, i riscatti da fare e i fondi che mancheranno per la punta e l'ala destra).


----------



## kYMERA (16 Maggio 2021)

Mamma mia, persa in partenza.
Se abbiamo una minima speranza è il fatto che questi devono giocare 3 giorni prima una finale.


----------



## First93 (16 Maggio 2021)

Già vedo 3-0 alla fine del primo tempo, non so se ce la farò a guardarla.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (16 Maggio 2021)

Cercherò un bel posticino dove non prenda 
neanche internet


----------



## Simo98 (16 Maggio 2021)

28Maggio2003;2338259 ha scritto:


> Cercherò un bel posticino dove non prenda
> neanche internet



Esatto perché la tentazione sarà di guardare tantomeno il risultato 
Una bella gita fuori porta in montagna è ideale


----------



## 7vinte (16 Maggio 2021)

In questa stagione, viste le statistiche, magari il destino vuole che la CL la si conquisti in trasferta e non in casa. E poi magari il Milan vuole farmi un regalo: il 23 maggio è il mio compleanno!!


----------



## hiei87 (16 Maggio 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle;2338203 ha scritto:


> Padroni che abbiamo battuto 3-0.
> Finchè ci saranno i 3 punti in palio io ci crederò.
> 
> Non voglio credere che questi siano talmente senza palle da farsi ancora perchiulare da Gasperini che ride e salta al coro "chi non salta...."
> ...



Coi padroni puoi vincere, con loro no. Troppo superiori.
Poi hai visto il Milan di oggi? Una squadra di pulcini bagnati che nel momento decisivo se la sono fatta sotto. Sarà così anche domenica prossima.


----------



## R41D3N (16 Maggio 2021)

Va a finire con i gobbi che lasciano la coppa Italia all'atalanta in cambio di una epica asfaltata ai nostri danni nel match di domenica. È inutile illudersi di chissà quale improbabile impresa, questo calcio è profondamente malato e noi ci abbiamo messo molto del nostro per restarne ancora una volta contagiati. La nostra non qualificazione sarà una botta tremenda per progetto ed ambizioni. Non ripartiremo mai di questo passo


----------



## iceman. (16 Maggio 2021)

Me lo immagino Casticestino con le sue gambette secche in velocità contro Gosens sulla sinistra


----------



## davidelynch (16 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2337913 ha scritto:



> Ultima giornata di Serie A. Il Milan si giocherà le speranza Champions a Bergamo contro l'Atalanta. I rossoneri devono vincere o sperare in un passo falso della Juve e del Napoli.
> 
> Dove vedere Atalanta - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



Immagino già le parole del Gasp a fine partita dopo le 3 pere che ci rifilerà...ci tenevamo ad arrivare secondi...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Maggio 2021)

hiei87;2338310 ha scritto:


> Coi padroni puoi vincere, con loro no. Troppo superiori.
> Poi hai visto il Milan di oggi? Una squadra di pulcini bagnati che nel momento decisivo se la sono fatta sotto. Sarà così anche domenica prossima.



Se non altro l'Atalanta non di difende in 13.
Una piccola speranza c'è ancora.

E ancora una volta dipenderà solo ed esclusivamente da noi.

Tanto inutile fare affidamento su verona e bologna


----------



## hiei87 (16 Maggio 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle;2338363 ha scritto:


> Se non altro l'Atalanta non di difende in 13.
> Una piccola speranza c'è ancora.
> 
> E ancora una volta dipenderà solo ed esclusivamente da noi.
> ...



Non ci credo. L'Atalanta ha le caratteristiche che più ci mettono in difficoltà. Ci sovrasta sotto quelli che dovrebbero essere i nostri punti di forza. La qualificazione l'abbiamo buttata stasera, complici i disastri di Calvarese di ieri.


----------



## bambagias (16 Maggio 2021)

Stasera è andata malissimo e sono inc...to nero.
Domenica guarderò la partita e spererò fino all'ultimo nell'impresa (e contemporaneamente guferò contro i gobbi e il Napoli).
Se dovesse andar male.... ricomincerei una nuova stagione tifando sempre e comunque Milan come ho sempre fatto negli ultimi 35 anni.
Sono e resto Milanista nel bene e nel male.


----------



## bmb (16 Maggio 2021)

hiei87;2338390 ha scritto:


> Non ci credo. L'Atalanta ha le caratteristiche che più ci mettono in difficoltà. Ci sovrasta sotto quelli che dovrebbero essere i nostri punti di forza. La qualificazione l'abbiamo buttata stasera, complici i disastri di Calvarese di ieri.



Ripeto, c'è solo una chance. Una mezza rissa mercoledì sera con i bergamosci che decidono di vendicarsi la domenica dopo.


----------



## claudiop77 (17 Maggio 2021)

Il 23 maggio diventerà come il 5 maggio dell'Inter, anche se sarà figlio del 16 maggio (e il 15 dei ladri).


----------



## Freddiedevil (17 Maggio 2021)

bmb;2338411 ha scritto:


> Ripeto, c'è solo una chance. Una mezza rissa mercoledì sera con i bergamosci che decidono di vendicarsi la domenica dopo.



È l'unica


----------



## Gamma (17 Maggio 2021)

Mi sento di dire solo una cosa: i nostri hanno dimostrato i avere tante difficoltà a vincere le partite importanti contro le piccole, ma hanno fatto bene contro le big in partite anche importanti.

Credo che mentalmente siano anche galvanizzati dalle sfide dove siamo sfavoriti, o comunque alla pari, mentre quando abbiamo la squadra al completo, o quasi e tutti i fattori a favore, non riusciamo a concretizzare.

La mia speranza è che la sfida con l'Atalanta possa essere interpretata col giusto carattere, com'è accaduto con la Juve(che era una sfida altrettanto decisiva), che li porterà a mantenere la concentrazione per 90 minuti e a dare il massimo.

Ripeto, l'Atalanta non è invincibile, dovessimo fare la nostra partita potremmo anche vincere, ma se entrassimo in campo come abbiamo fatto oggi ne usciremmo malissimo.


A caldo ho pensato che Domenica avrei visto la Juve e non il Milan, visto che basterebbe anche uno 0-0 loro per farci qualificare, quindi avrei potuto gufare attivamente... ma non riuscirei mai a non guardare noi, neanche durante un 5-0 a sfavore, è la croce che portiamo tutti in questi anni e che è stata una delizia dai 15 anni fa in giù...


----------



## iceman. (17 Maggio 2021)

Se ci va di lusso, pareggiamo.


----------



## iceman. (17 Maggio 2021)

kipstar;2338181 ha scritto:


> la realtà è che in partite del genere non abbiamo giocatori che risolvono la partita da soli.....
> non sempre il gioco ti permette di vincere....alcune volte hai bisogno del colpo del campione.....



Ma poi andiamo troppo lenti per loro.


----------



## folletto (17 Maggio 2021)

Anche se vincono ai rigori dopo vari tentativi di ladrate e poi si ubriacano a bestia e poi i preparatori sbagliano con le bombe noi comunque metteremo in campo il degrado con la dieci e qualche altro Nientao o similare e riusciremmo a non vincere nonostante il magico mister che ci trascina con i suoi geniali cambi.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (17 Maggio 2021)

Onestamente ho il morale calcistico a terra, ma proprio non riesco ad essere così disperato. Le chance sono poche, ma per dio, stiamo parlando dell'Atalanta, non del Real Madrid. Ci siamo complicati la vita, ma con i giocatori che abbiamo, possiamo anche vincere a Bergamo. Sarà dura? Si. Sarà molto complicato? Si. Sarà impossibile? No.
Cristo santo, come ci hanno ridotti. Un Milanista che se la fa sotto contro l'Atalanta, incredibile. 

Donnarumma 
Calabria, Kiajer, Tomori, Hernandez
Kessie, Bennacer 
Sale, Diaz, Leao 
Rebic 

Questa è la formazione giusta per vincere. L'Atalanta lascia tanto spazio, Leao serve come il pane. 
La cosa più importante è lasciare il Turco in panchina e che Hernandez giochi come sa fare. 

Forza ragazzi, io ci credo ancora.


----------



## folletto (17 Maggio 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista;2338526 ha scritto:


> Onestamente ho il morale calcistico a terra, ma proprio non riesco ad essere così disperato. Le chance sono poche, ma per dio, stiamo parlando dell'Atalanta, non del Real Madrid. Ci siamo complicati la vita, ma con i giocatori che abbiamo, possiamo anche vincere a Bergamo. Sarà dura? Si. Sarà molto complicato? Si. Sarà impossibile? No.
> Cristo santo, come ci hanno ridotti. Un Milanista che se la fa sotto contro l'Atalanta, incredibile.
> 
> Donnarumma
> ...



Vedo con piacere che noi hai messo in formazione l'indegno della 10 (toglierei anche l'ameba con la 17 però)


----------



## iceman. (17 Maggio 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista;2338526 ha scritto:


> Onestamente ho il morale calcistico a terra, ma proprio non riesco ad essere così disperato. Le chance sono poche, ma per dio, stiamo parlando dell'Atalanta, non del Real Madrid. Ci siamo complicati la vita, ma con i giocatori che abbiamo, possiamo anche vincere a Bergamo. Sarà dura? Si. Sarà molto complicato? Si. Sarà impossibile? No.
> Cristo santo, come ci hanno ridotti. Un Milanista che se la fa sotto contro l'Atalanta, incredibile.
> 
> Donnarumma
> ...



La stessa Atalanta che stava per andare in semifinale di Champions? 
La stessa atalanta che ci ha fatto vedere la stelle sia l'anno scorso che quest'anno? 
La stessa Atalanta che in quanto a velocità nella manovra ci è nettamente superiore?
La stessa Atalanta che ci arriva sistematicamente sopra in classifica da 3-4 anni?

Mi spiace, per me è finita oggi
Quella da vincere era oggi, non domenica contro questi.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (17 Maggio 2021)

A meno di un suicidio altrui la vedo abbastanza grigia.

la nostra chance l'abbiamo buttata via.


----------



## Pungiglione (17 Maggio 2021)

O il Napoli si suicida o ci faremo un altro bell'annetto di Sparta Praga e stella rossa


----------



## Ruuddil23 (17 Maggio 2021)

bambagias;2338407 ha scritto:


> Stasera è andata malissimo e sono inc...to nero.
> Domenica guarderò la partita e spererò fino all'ultimo nell'impresa (e contemporaneamente guferò contro i gobbi e il Napoli).
> Se dovesse andar male.... *ricomincerei una nuova stagione tifando sempre e comunque Milan come ho sempre fatto negli ultimi 35 anni.*
> Sono e resto Milanista nel bene e nel male.



Ci mancherebbe amico...quello lo faremo tutti. Non so con quali prospettive però


----------



## iceman. (17 Maggio 2021)

Io impazzisco se penso che andremo lì con Castillejo titolare.


----------



## gabri65 (17 Maggio 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista;2338526 ha scritto:


> Onestamente ho il morale calcistico a terra, ma proprio non riesco ad essere così disperato. Le chance sono poche, ma per dio, stiamo parlando dell'Atalanta, non del Real Madrid. Ci siamo complicati la vita, ma con i giocatori che abbiamo, possiamo anche vincere a Bergamo. Sarà dura? Si. Sarà molto complicato? Si. Sarà impossibile? No.
> Cristo santo, come ci hanno ridotti. Un Milanista che se la fa sotto contro l'Atalanta, incredibile.
> 
> Donnarumma
> ...



Non si tratta di crederci o no, o di essere più o meno Milanisti. E' la sottile linea di confine tra il sogno e la realtà, tra il cuore e il cervello.

Ad oggi sarebbe un miracolo.

Ci credo ai miracoli? Sì, quando accadono.

Ma i miracoli non si verificano a comando, noi il nostro in questa stagione l'abbiamo già speso contro il RioMare. Speriamo se ne verifichi un altro.


----------



## Tobi (17 Maggio 2021)

Noi abbiamo le nostre colpe per carità, ma la nostra diretta avversaria su 3 partite dove doveva fare 0 punti ne ha fatti 9 (Udinese Sassuolo Inter). Le prime due scansandosi e l'ultima con l'intervento dell'arbitro. Noi non siamo il Manchester City dove ogni partita è una passeggiata e nessuno ci viene mai a regalare nulla a differenza dei ladri che ogni anno si garantiscono quei 18/24 punti contro sassuolo udinese sampdoria e genoa. Contro di noi si gioca sempre col coltello tra i denti anche ad obiettivo raggiunto. Mi piacerebbe per un anno avere quei 18/24 punti in saccoccia senza sudarli... Come ampiamente previsto hanno apparecchiato il tavolo per tenere a galla i gobbi fino all'ultimo minuto... Io ormai sono stufo di questa serie A, di questo servilismo, di questo giornalismo fasullo che stasera non facevano altro che legittimare gli episodi pro juve di ieri. Io non ne posso più. Se i gobbi vanno in Champions e noi no ho veramente chiso per sempre con la Serie A e con il calcio


----------



## hiei87 (17 Maggio 2021)

bmb;2338411 ha scritto:


> Ripeto, c'è solo una chance. Una mezza rissa mercoledì sera con i bergamosci che decidono di vendicarsi la domenica dopo.



Credo anch'io, ma li vedo già entrare e uscire dal campo abbracciati.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (17 Maggio 2021)

Tobi;2338554 ha scritto:


> Noi abbiamo le nostre colpe per carità, ma la nostra diretta avversaria su 3 partite dove doveva fare 0 punti ne ha fatti 9 (Udinese Sassuolo Inter). Le prime due scansandosi e l'ultima con l'intervento dell'arbitro. Noi non siamo il Manchester City dove ogni partita è una passeggiata e nessuno ci viene mai a regalare nulla a differenza dei ladri che ogni anno si garantiscono quei 18/24 punti contro sassuolo udinese sampdoria e genoa. Contro di noi si gioca sempre col coltello tra i denti anche ad obiettivo raggiunto. Mi piacerebbe per un anno avere quei 18/24 punti in saccoccia senza sudarli... Come ampiamente previsto hanno apparecchiato il tavolo per tenere a galla i gobbi fino all'ultimo minuto... Io ormai sono stufo di questa serie A, di questo servilismo, di questo giornalismo fasullo che stasera non facevano altro che legittimare gli episodi pro juve di ieri. Io non ne posso più. Se i gobbi vanno in Champions e noi no ho veramente chiso per sempre con la Serie A e con il calcio



This. 

Che poi è da un paio di settimane che lo scriviamo tutti sul forum, che avrebbero fatto ogni cosa per mandare i gobbi in Champions. I risultati si son visti contro l'Inter. A quest'ora saremmo noi in coppa campioni, anche con il pareggio con il Cagliari.
Che poi, per noi sarebbe stato meglio aver contro l'Inter, che ha giocato in ciabatte al cesso stadio,avremmo battuta senza troppi problemi. Insomma, abbiamo le nostre colpe, ovviamente, ma è stato apparecchiato tutti ai nostri danni. 

Comunque l'Atalanta avrebbe da restituirci anche il favore dello Stadio, chissà se accadrà mai.


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Maggio 2021)

Sono devastato psicologicamente. A bergamo non vinceremo mai.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Maggio 2021)

Super_Lollo;2338586 ha scritto:


> Sono devastato psicologicamente. A bergamo non vinceremo mai.



E' finita lollo.
In un mondo normale ieri cagliari e milan al 90' avrebbero dovuto festeggiare assieme i rispettivi obiettivi.
Ieri si è capito, se ce ne fosse bisogno, per chi si spinge.

Non voglio giustificare la nostra prestazione, sia chiaro, ma ieri doveva essere una festa ed è stato trasformato tutto in un incubo.
Purtroppo ci sono squadre che hanno altre squadre amiche, e non aggiungo altro.

L'abnegazione tattica del cagliari davvero per me è un mistero.
Giocare a mente sgombra e in leggerezza è un conto ma loro hanno giocato la partita alla simeone o alla mou.
Davvero un approccio tattico strano per chi ha centrato l'obiettivo, ha festeggiato e dovrebbe solo giocare per regalarsi gioia .
Ne è venuta fuori una partitaccia.


----------



## Theochedeo (17 Maggio 2021)

Questa è violenza psicologica. Le cose che mi hanno letteralmente tenuto sveglio stanotte:
- campioni d'inverno
- 76 punti
- il rigore di quadrado
- Gasperini che saltella sulla nostra carcassa


----------



## pazzomania (17 Maggio 2021)

Amo i finali al cardiopalma, ma cosi è troppo.

Sono delusissimo e affranto.

Però dai, andiamo a Bergamo e proviamoci.

Loro hanno una finale tra 2 giorni, noi arriveremo belli riposati.

In trasferta abbiamo asfaltato praticamente tutti.

Noi ci giochiamo la CL, loro un secondo posto. Chi ha più motivazioni?

E' l' Atalanta, non una selezione all-stars, tassativo non cakarci addosso prima del tempo.

Ogni volta che siamo caduti quest' anno, ci siamo SEMPRE rialzati contro i pronostici.

Dai, non roviniamo tutto.


----------



## kipstar (17 Maggio 2021)

non mi nascondo che la partita è veramente dura....
e la squadra vista con il Cagliari non ha possibilità di vincere la partita a mio avviso...
la speranza è l'ultima a morire.....e spero molto in sinisa....


----------



## Devil man (17 Maggio 2021)

L'unica partita di campionato che non guarderò mi avete spezzato il cuore


----------



## bmb (17 Maggio 2021)

Stamattina sono più nervoso di ieri sera.


----------



## bmb (17 Maggio 2021)

kipstar;2338618 ha scritto:


> non mi nascondo che la partita è veramente dura....
> e la squadra vista con il Cagliari non ha possibilità di vincere la partita a mio avviso...
> la speranza è l'ultima a morire.....e spero molto in sinisa....



Fai prima a sperare direttamente nella Juve.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Maggio 2021)

Tobi;2338554 ha scritto:


> Noi abbiamo le nostre colpe per carità, ma la nostra diretta avversaria su 3 partite dove doveva fare 0 punti ne ha fatti 9 (Udinese Sassuolo Inter). Le prime due scansandosi e l'ultima con l'intervento dell'arbitro. Noi non siamo il Manchester City dove ogni partita è una passeggiata e nessuno ci viene mai a regalare nulla a differenza dei ladri che ogni anno si garantiscono quei 18/24 punti contro sassuolo udinese sampdoria e genoa. Contro di noi si gioca sempre col coltello tra i denti anche ad obiettivo raggiunto. Mi piacerebbe per un anno avere quei 18/24 punti in saccoccia senza sudarli... Come ampiamente previsto hanno apparecchiato il tavolo per tenere a galla i gobbi fino all'ultimo minuto... Io ormai sono stufo di questa serie A, di questo servilismo, di questo giornalismo fasullo che stasera non facevano altro che legittimare gli episodi pro juve di ieri. Io non ne posso più. Se i gobbi vanno in Champions e noi no ho veramente chiso per sempre con la Serie A e con il calcio



è così.

l'unica è offrire 20M per la metà di pessina e sperare che la juve non abbia offerto di più.
è ora di giocare come gli fanno altri.

ovviamente so già che questo non accadrà.


----------



## iceman. (17 Maggio 2021)

pazzomania;2338611 ha scritto:


> Amo i finali al cardiopalma, ma cosi è troppo.
> 
> Sono delusissimo e affranto.
> 
> ...


 
Vedendo la partita di ieri i nostri non hanno motivazione, non gliene frega una cippa.
Da scudetto a qualificazioni in Champions e da questa ai gironi di Europa League, se questo è il percorso virtuoso..
Comunque possono fare quello che vogliono, non mi interessa più.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2338591 ha scritto:


> E' finita lollo.
> In un mondo normale ieri cagliari e milan al 90' avrebbero dovuto festeggiare assieme i rispettivi obiettivi.
> Ieri si è capito, se ce ne fosse bisogno, per chi si spinge.
> 
> ...



il loro obiettivo era la valigetta.
hai perfettamente ragione in questa analisi.


----------



## kipstar (17 Maggio 2021)

bmb;2338627 ha scritto:


> Fai prima a sperare direttamente nella Juve.



purtroppo è brutto dirlo ...ma una partita come quella nostra di ieri.....la giuve qualche giocatore gliel'avrebbe fatta vincere....in un modo o in un altro.....


----------



## danjr (17 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2337913 ha scritto:


> Ultima giornata di Serie A. Il Milan si giocherà le speranza Champions a Bergamo contro l'Atalanta. I rossoneri devono vincere o sperare in un passo falso della Juve e del Napoli.
> 
> Dove vedere Atalanta - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



Se usciamo con meno di 10 gol presi sono soddisfatto


----------



## bmb (17 Maggio 2021)

pazzomania;2338611 ha scritto:


> Amo i finali al cardiopalma, ma cosi è troppo.
> 
> Sono delusissimo e affranto.
> 
> ...



E' finita pazzo, è finita. Noi giochiamo 37 partite l'anno, la nostra diretta concorrente per il quarto posto circa la metà.


----------



## atomiko (17 Maggio 2021)

Nella nostra vittoria a Bergamo ci credo zero, l'unica piccolissima speranza alla quale mi aggrappo (ma razionalmente non succederà mai) è che Zlatan chiami il suo amico Sinisa e gli chieda di giocarsi la partita alla morte!!


----------



## iceman. (17 Maggio 2021)

atomiko;2338688 ha scritto:


> Nella nostra vittoria a Bergamo ci credo zero, l'unica piccolissima speranza alla quale mi aggrappo (ma razionalmente non succederà mai) è che Zlatan chiami il suo amico Sinisa e gli chieda di giocarsi la partita alla morte!!



Ma cosa vuoi che gliene freghi a Zlatan? 7 milioni per non giocare mai, neanche con lui ci qualifichiamo per la Champions, è nerissima.


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2337913 ha scritto:


> Ultima giornata di Serie A. Il Milan si giocherà le speranza Champions a Bergamo contro l'Atalanta. I rossoneri devono vincere o sperare in un passo falso della Juve e del Napoli.
> 
> Dove vedere Atalanta - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



Che dire, ci siamo ridotti all'ultima spiaggia. Costretti a vincere a Bergamo.

Per certi versi, questo è il bello del calcio. E' da tanto tempo che non ci giochiamo una partita del genere.

Sarà una sofferenza, roba solo per cuori forti.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (17 Maggio 2021)

atomiko;2338688 ha scritto:


> Nella nostra vittoria a Bergamo ci credo zero, l'unica piccolissima speranza alla quale mi aggrappo (ma razionalmente non succederà mai) è che Zlatan chiami il suo amico Sinisa e gli chieda di giocarsi la partita alla morte!!



ma che morte e morte, la rube ha i rigori a la cuadrado dalla sua, su


----------



## EmmePi (17 Maggio 2021)

Lineker10;2338695 ha scritto:


> Che dire, ci siamo ridotti all'ultima spiaggia. Costretti a vincere a Bergamo.
> 
> Per certi versi, questo è il bello del calcio. E' da tanto tempo che non ci giochiamo una partita del genere.
> 
> Sarà una sofferenza, roba solo per cuori forti.



Si ma quelle volte avevamo gente con gli attributi in campo.....


----------



## iceman. (17 Maggio 2021)

EmmePi;2338698 ha scritto:


> Si ma quelle volte avevamo gente con gli attributi in campo.....



Come fa la gente a credere che vinceremo a Bergamo con rebic che non sa stoppare la palla e leao che si nasconde boh


----------



## Ecthelion (17 Maggio 2021)

atomiko;2338688 ha scritto:


> Nella nostra vittoria a Bergamo ci credo zero, l'unica piccolissima speranza alla quale mi aggrappo (ma razionalmente non succederà mai) è che Zlatan chiami il suo amico Sinisa e gli chieda di giocarsi la partita alla morte!!



Sinisa ha mollato da tempo e vuole andarsene, i giocatori sono a farsi tatuaggi nuovi e organizzano feste e cene.
Pensiamo solo a noi che è meglio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Maggio 2021)

Theochedeo;2338599 ha scritto:


> Questa è violenza psicologica. Le cose che mi hanno letteralmente tenuto sveglio stanotte:
> - campioni d'inverno
> - 76 punti
> - il rigore di quadrado
> - Gasperini che saltella sulla nostra carcassa



penso ad ACM1899 che voleva arrivare all'ultima con l'atalanta in bilico per sbatterli fuori dalla CL..............


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Maggio 2021)

Ecthelion;2338707 ha scritto:


> Sinisa ha mollato da tempo e vuole andarsene, i giocatori sono a farsi tatuaggi nuovi e organizzano feste e cene.
> Pensiamo solo a noi che è meglio.



ed anche quelli di inter e milan avevano la festa mercoledì, non dimentichiamolo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Maggio 2021)

Parliamoci chiaro... l'unico modo per andare in CL è raddoppiare l'offerta ai dopati più di quanto farà Agnelli.
Noi siamo morti psicologicamente, non siamo in grado di battere un Cagliari qualunque, anche un Atalanta in vacanza ce ne farà 3. Discorsi sul calcio giocato per noi sono finiti ieri.

Se Singer farà qualche offerta irrinunciabile ai bergamaschi siamo dentro, altrimenti inutile guardare.

Bruttissimo da dire, ma mi piace essere schietto.


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Maggio 2021)

EmmePi;2338698 ha scritto:


> Si ma quelle volte avevamo gente con gli attributi in campo.....



Già, sarà una sofferenza appunto.


----------



## Manue (17 Maggio 2021)

veramente troppo bello per essere vero, 
andare in CL e nel contempo lasciare alla Juve, l'EL.

Che delusione


----------



## Dexter (17 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2337913 ha scritto:


> Ultima giornata di Serie A. Il Milan si giocherà le speranza Champions a Bergamo contro l'Atalanta. I rossoneri devono vincere o sperare in un passo falso della Juve e del Napoli.
> 
> Dove vedere Atalanta - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...


Arriverà un punto, al massimo. E 3 punti per le altre. Inutile illudersi


----------



## Milo (17 Maggio 2021)

Bisogna sperare che mercoledì si ammazzino tra di loro e magari in un trionfo della dea con festeggiamenti no stop fino a domenica, sperando che la loro stagione finisca appunto mercoledì.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Maggio 2021)

Sono fiducioso perchè quando ci danno per morti,alla fine risorgiamo sempre (almeno in questa stagione è stato così).
A bergamo non ci saranno calcoli da fare,bisognerà solo vincere.

Quindi si dovrà entrare in campo incazzati neri !


----------



## IDRIVE (17 Maggio 2021)

Milo;2338750 ha scritto:


> Bisogna sperare che mercoledì si ammazzino tra di loro e magari in un trionfo della dea con festeggiamenti no stop fino a domenica, sperando che la loro stagione finisca appunto mercoledì.



Oppure vittoria della Rube con furto clamoroso con la Dopatalanta che per vendicarsi si scansa con noi. P.s.: La vittoria della rube ovviamente al termine dei supplementari e dopo che sono volati calcioni per 120 minuti, per stare tranquilli.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Maggio 2021)

Al primo gol che subiamo o se non risciamo a sbloccarla subito, il Milan va subito in confusione. Sarà dura contro l'Atalanta, già ieri i nostri si cacavano chiaramente sotto, la palla scottava e nessuno si assumeva la responsabilità di tentare un dribbling.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (17 Maggio 2021)

Il 23 maggio è pure il mio compleanno... Sarà l'unica cosa da festeggiare.


----------



## Swaitak (17 Maggio 2021)

Se l'atalanta vince la coppa Italia, nemmeno per guardarla sta partita


----------



## Trumpusconi (17 Maggio 2021)

I nostri devono scendere in campo con la bava alla bocca e gli occhi iniettati di sangue.
Sono anni che l'Atalanta ci umilia sistematicamente, non può andare avanti così.
Se fossimo una squadra di UOMINI, andremmo a Bergamo a vincere 3-0 con una prestazione dominante modello juve.
Visto anche che hanno l'impegno infrasettimanale (e mi auguro che non si scansino)


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Maggio 2021)

Che l'Atalanta vinca la C.Italia o no a noi non importa
A bergamo vinciamo,echechezz !


----------



## kipstar (17 Maggio 2021)

il fatto è che questa squadra quando c'è l'obbligo di vincere le partite non le vince.....quando siamo favoriti facciamo una fatica ATOMICA a vincere le partite mezze e mezze.....speriamo che essendo sfavoriti a bergamo possa avvenire il miracolo....ma è durissima...e ci vorrebbe anche una mano da parte di una squadra che invece non lascia mai nulla sul campo......perchè sa benissimo che se smette di correre le partite non le vince....come è successo a genova...avevano deciso di risparmiare energie e gestire e han preso 3 gol.....quindi non mi aspetto nessun tipo di sbandamento o appagamento......ci sarà solo da essere più bravi. saremo in grado ? non lo so......quello che so è che è il peggiore avversario possibile per noi.....


----------



## gabri65 (17 Maggio 2021)

Ma dove vogliamo andare.

In un sistema che ha già buttato nel dimenticatoio la vicenda Suarez, pretendete di farcela contro i burattinai in persona?

'Ste cose sono talmente normali che anche presso noi milanisti passa come "normale" una partita come juve-inter, dove si vince in 10 contro 11 con la vincente lo scudetto, e un Gonde muto.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (17 Maggio 2021)

Comunque sottolineo una cosa che non è ancora stata detta aldilà delle ipotesi, arrivare secondi vale 8 milioni di euro in più che arrivare quarti, per l'atalanta non sono noccioline soprattutto nella situazione attuale...


----------



## Milo (17 Maggio 2021)

Però fossi l&#8217;Atalanta schiererei i titolatissimo mercoledì perché possono vincerla la coppa ma non rischiarli domenica dopo pochi giorni da una finale del genere


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Maggio 2021)

Sarà l'ultima chiamata...vorrei vedere 11 leoni indomiti che lasciano sul campo tutto...

Poi se perderemo o pareggeremo e non basterà diro bravi ai ragazzi e chiuderò per un bel po' perché non ne posso più di delusioni...un decennio così non lo auguro a nessun tifoso...zero gioie, zero assoluto..figuracce continue e sogni sfumati all'ultimo..

Non se en esce...non me ne vogliate ma ripensare a sto Milan a settembre che riparte da Pinoli e Ibra (40enne) mi fa piangere..CL o no senza un cambio di passo l'anno prossimo faremo i soliti 65 punti della miseria e in EL uscita al primo turno ad eliminazione


----------



## BossKilla7 (17 Maggio 2021)

kipstar;2338816 ha scritto:


> il fatto è che questa squadra quando c'è l'obbligo di vincere le partite non le vince.....quando siamo favoriti facciamo una fatica ATOMICA a vincere le partite mezze e mezze.....speriamo che essendo sfavoriti a bergamo possa avvenire il miracolo....ma è durissima...e ci vorrebbe anche una mano da parte di una squadra che invece non lascia mai nulla sul campo......perchè sa benissimo che se smette di correre le partite non le vince....come è successo a genova...avevano deciso di risparmiare energie e gestire e han preso 3 gol.....quindi non mi aspetto nessun tipo di sbandamento o appagamento......ci sarà solo da essere più bravi. saremo in grado ? non lo so......quello che so è che è il peggiore avversario possibile per noi.....



Non è vero, quando eravamo spalle al muro abbiamo sempre vinto. Quando ci sono state partite tipo Sassuolo, Lazio, Cagliari in cui sai che c&#8217;era ancora da recuperare le abbiamo cannate.


----------



## emamilan99 (17 Maggio 2021)

l'atalanta contro di noi giocherà la partita della vita, il bologna contro la juve schiererà le seconde linee ed i primavera.. tutto qua


----------



## kipstar (17 Maggio 2021)

BossKilla7;2338840 ha scritto:


> Non è vero, quando eravamo spalle al muro abbiamo sempre vinto. Quando ci sono state partite tipo Sassuolo, Lazio, Cagliari in cui sai che c&#8217;era ancora da recuperare le abbiamo cannate.



abbiamo vinto si...ma non eravamo favoriti....a napoli con il napoli .......a roma con la roma.....a torino con la giuve.....a verona ci davano per spacciati......
dovevamo vincere con il napoli in casa.....con udinese.....sassuolo....sampdoria e cagliari e non lo abbiamo fatto.....


----------



## kYMERA (17 Maggio 2021)

kipstar;2338816 ha scritto:


> il fatto è che questa squadra quando c'è l'obbligo di vincere le partite non le vince.....quando siamo favoriti facciamo una fatica ATOMICA a vincere le partite mezze e mezze.....speriamo che essendo sfavoriti a bergamo possa avvenire il miracolo....ma è durissima...e ci vorrebbe anche una mano da parte di una squadra che invece non lascia mai nulla sul campo......perchè sa benissimo che se smette di correre le partite non le vince....come è successo a genova...avevano deciso di risparmiare energie e gestire e han preso 3 gol.....quindi non mi aspetto nessun tipo di sbandamento o appagamento......ci sarà solo da essere più bravi. saremo in grado ? non lo so......quello che so è che è il peggiore avversario possibile per noi.....



L'unico vantaggio che abbiamo noi è che avranno pochissimo tempo per preparare la partita, saranno sicuramente più stanchi (non mi aspetto che l'Atalanta schieri le riserve Mercoledi, visto che hanno la possibilità di vincere un trofeo storico per loro) e senza motivazioni particolari.

Io ho più paura di noi che di loro, anche volendo cambiare qualcosa rispetto a ieri cosa cambi? Non abbiamo ricambi in attacco, trequartisti sempre la solita turca che non ne azzecca una...
Non so, speriamo in una vittoria dell'Atalanta ai supplementari/rigori per svuotare le loro energie fisiche e mentali.


----------



## kYMERA (17 Maggio 2021)

Leggete i commenti, guardate come sono indemoniati.
Non ce la lasceranno mai, o tiriamo fuori una grande prestazione (e dubito) o prenderemo una imbarcata sicuro.


----------



## BossKilla7 (17 Maggio 2021)

kipstar;2338845 ha scritto:


> abbiamo vinto si...ma non eravamo favoriti....a napoli con il napoli .......a roma con la roma.....a torino con la giuve.....a verona ci davano per spacciati......
> dovevamo vincere con il napoli in casa.....con udinese.....sassuolo....sampdoria e cagliari e non lo abbiamo fatto.....



Neanche con l’Atalanta saremo favoriti


----------



## kipstar (17 Maggio 2021)

BossKilla7;2338859 ha scritto:


> Neanche con l&#8217;Atalanta saremo favoriti



appunto. se leggi il mio post la mia speranza (effimera) viene da là.....


----------



## Buciadignho (17 Maggio 2021)

28Maggio2003;2338827 ha scritto:


> Comunque sottolineo una cosa che non è ancora stata detta aldilà delle ipotesi, arrivare secondi vale 8 milioni di euro in più che arrivare quarti, per l'atalanta non sono noccioline soprattutto nella situazione attuale...



Prima: 23,4 milioni. Seconda: 19,4 milioni. Terza: 16,8 milioni. Quarta: 14,2 milioni. Quinta: 12,5 milioni.


----------



## Butcher (17 Maggio 2021)

ahahahhahahahahhahahhahahahhaha


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Maggio 2021)

Poco da leggere,li asfaltiamo comunque e chiudiamo questo benedetto cerchio.
Abbiamo o no fatto la stagione dei "record" ?

Bene,ne abbiamo anche uno in trasferta da conquistare.
E se i giocatori non sono stupidi,non saranno solo i bergamaschi a giocare forte.


----------



## Freddiedevil (17 Maggio 2021)

Solo una tifoseria così inutile come la loro può credere che il Milan sia peggio della mafientus.
Dio che rabbia, quanto vorrei schiacciarli domenica prossima!


----------



## pazzomania (17 Maggio 2021)

Lineker10;2338695 ha scritto:


> Che dire, ci siamo ridotti all'ultima spiaggia. Costretti a vincere a Bergamo.
> 
> Per certi versi, questo è il bello del calcio. E' da tanto tempo che non ci giochiamo una partita del genere.
> 
> Sarà una sofferenza, roba solo per cuori forti.



Io continuo a crederci, comunque!

Se vinciamo, è davvero la nostra svolta, solitamente è uno psicodramma continuo, vediamo se la ruota gira o continua sulla stessa direzione.


----------



## Buciadignho (17 Maggio 2021)

Ahaha perché farsi male cosi? Lasciagli il loro momento di gloria nella storia del calcio, per inciso qualificazione in Champions e quarto di finale!! Pima dell'inevitabile avvento delle cose, perché un giorno neanche tanto lontano ritorneranno nella loro dimensione 

Complimenti a loro per quello fatto fino ad ora, non avevo dubbi che volessero vincere cosi come io vorrei vincere a parti invertite. Arriverà il momento in cui almeno questa storia si aggiusterà, il resto non ne sono sicuro, ma che il Milan ritorni a dominare sull'Atalanta non ci sono dubbi. Godetevala


----------



## Buciadignho (17 Maggio 2021)

Lineker10;2338695 ha scritto:


> Che dire, ci siamo ridotti all'ultima spiaggia. Costretti a vincere a Bergamo.
> 
> Per certi versi, questo è il bello del calcio. E' da tanto tempo che non ci giochiamo una partita del genere.
> 
> Sarà una sofferenza, roba solo per cuori forti.



Beh a me questa stagione sembra di averne giocate 7-8  , peccato per tutte le occasioni perse, sofferenza infinita. Immagino che spettacolo e che spasso questa lotta debba essere per un osservatore estraneo, purtroppo noi stiamo veramente male.


----------



## kYMERA (17 Maggio 2021)

Alla fine della fiera il regalone di Calvarese è quello che ricorderemo tutti a fine anno.


----------



## Freddiedevil (17 Maggio 2021)

Ovviamente già hanno accostato Mihajlovic alla Juve stamattina su sportmediaset ahahah, neanche il tempo.
Comunque sono tutti convinti (noi compresi) che perderemo sta partita.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Maggio 2021)

*Da quant'è che diciamo che i link sono vietati dal regolamento?

Forse dalle guerre puniche.*


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Maggio 2021)

Buciadignho;2338878 ha scritto:


> Beh a me questa stagione sembra di averne giocate 7-8  , peccato per tutte le occasioni perse, sofferenza infinita. Immagino che spettacolo e che spasso questa lotta debba essere per un osservatore estraneo, purtroppo noi stiamo veramente male.



Rispetto agli anni scorsi per me è un bel passo avanti comunque.

Poi nello sport si vince e si perde, la vera differenza sta nel essere protagonisti o spettatori. 

Per quasi dieci anni stiamo stati solo spettatori, non dimentichiamolo. Comunque vada.


----------



## Buciadignho (17 Maggio 2021)

Lineker10;2338919 ha scritto:


> Rispetto agli anni scorsi per me è un bel passo avanti comunque.
> 
> Poi nello sport si vince e si perde, la vera differenza sta nel essere protagonisti o spettatori.
> 
> Per quasi dieci anni stiamo stati solo spettatori, non dimentichiamolo. Comunque vada.



Indubbiamente 

Devo dire che la sconfitta di ieri mi ha demoralizzato in tutto e per tutto, vedevo tutto nero. Ora comincio a vedere cose positive, erano anni che non c'é la giocavamo cosi, abbiamo battuto Inter, Napoli, Roma e Juve, abbiamo fatto 76 punti, siamo usciti contro lo United immeritatamente in EL. Insomma la stagione non é completamente da buttare come pensavo ieri, anzi 

Basta cntinuare sulla strada virtuosa intrapresa questi ultimi 2 anni con l'esclusione di questo gennaio in cui si é voluto stravolgere il nostro credo (Meite e Mario) e si sono visti i risultati. Avanti cosi.


----------



## 7sheva7 (17 Maggio 2021)

Io non credo che riusciremo a rialzarci mentalmente, spero vivamente di sbagliare ma ieri al fischio finale ho visto giocatori accasciati a terra come quando si perdono le finali, per me il problema principale è questo il riuscire a resettare la batosta di ieri sarà difficilissimo.


----------



## hsl (17 Maggio 2021)

Tirare fuori le prime pagine di quando ci hanno asfaltati. Tirare fuori tutte le prime pagine di quando i gobbi ci hanno ladrato. Tirare fuori le palle e andare a vincere perché siamo il Milan.


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Maggio 2021)

Buciadignho;2338929 ha scritto:


> Indubbiamente
> 
> Devo dire che la sconfitta di ieri mi ha demoralizzato in tutto e per tutto, vedevo tutto nero. Ora comincio a vedere cose positive, erano anni che non c'é la giocavamo cosi, abbiamo battuto Inter, Napoli, Roma e Juve, abbiamo fatto 76 punti, siamo usciti contro lo United immeritatamente in EL. Insomma la stagione non é completamente da buttare come pensavo ieri, anzi
> 
> Basta cntinuare sulla strada virtuosa intrapresa questi ultimi 2 anni con l'esclusione di questo gennaio in cui si é voluto stravolgere il nostro credo (Meite e Mario) e si sono visti i risultati. Avanti cosi.



Casomai il pareggio di ieri non la sconfitta 

Esatto, il punto è che la stagione va valutata nel complesso a mente fredda. Per fortuna i dirigenti non sono schizofrenici e mestruati come noi tifosi, che andiamo su e giu a seconda dei risultati passando dal preparare il cappio ai caroselli nelle piazze nel giro di una settimana.


----------



## Ecthelion (17 Maggio 2021)

Ieri ero convinto che avremmo vinto agevolmente, avevo ancora negli occhi i dieci goal tra Rube e Toro, e mi sono sbagliato.
Adesso credo che non abbiamo nessuna speranza di vincere a Bergamo. Loro sono l'unica squadra rimasta in serie A che non sente la stanchezza di fine campionato. Corrono come il primo giorno, e segnano in mille modi con sei, sette giocatori diversi. Nessuna possibilità.
Mi resta questo ormai. Sperare di sbagliarmi ancora.


----------



## pato62 (17 Maggio 2021)

Fuori casa siamo primi in tutto, punti, attacco, difesa, tutto un motivo ci deve essere. Noi abbiamo TUTTE le motivazioni per vincere più di loro, abbiamo vinto con Gattuso 3-1, vinceremo anche stavolta, ma soprattutto dobbiamo Convincere, si entra in campo per un solo risultato la vittoria. Purtroppo Pioli non è un gran motivatore, prova ne è che il secondo tempo è stato peggio del primo ed abbiamo rischiato di perdere. Ma qui sta il punto ieri o pareggiavi o perdervi era uguale, perché il Bologna si scanserà, quindi ti dovevi fare in quattro per chiudere ieri il discorso, nulla, ma abbiamo un'altro match point. Giuro che se mandiamo i gobbi per merito nostro in Champions non guardo una sola partita di coppe


----------



## admin (17 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2337913 ha scritto:


> Ultima giornata di Serie A. Il Milan si giocherà le speranza Champions a Bergamo contro l'Atalanta. I rossoneri devono vincere o sperare in un passo falso della Juve e del Napoli.
> 
> Dove vedere Atalanta - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Maurizio91 (17 Maggio 2021)

hsl;2338953 ha scritto:


> Tirare fuori le prime pagine di quando ci hanno asfaltati. Tirare fuori tutte le prime pagine di quando i gobbi ci hanno ladrato. Tirare fuori le palle e andare a vincere perché siamo il Milan.



Purtroppo mentalmente l'Atalanta sembra molto più forte. Anche a livello individuale sono strafottenti e sfottono tranquillamente anche Ibrahimovic.
Stavolta anche a noi dovrebbe dirci bene sotto questo aspetto, perché sicuramente ora c'è della rabbia per vedersi rubato il posto Champions


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Maggio 2021)

Per me non tireranno fuori chissà che prestazione gli atalantini, ma se già ci siamo spaventati col cagliari, figuriamoci con l'atalanta. Metti caso che siamo 1-0 non avremmo testa di tenere il risultato, dovremmo tirare fuori una goleada tipo, ma è veramente improbabile


----------



## mark (17 Maggio 2021)

Dobbiamo sperare che vadano ai supplementari in coppa italia e che si rompi metà squadra, altrimenti sarà quasi impossibile.


----------



## pato62 (17 Maggio 2021)

Ma perché dobbiamo essere così pessimisti, fuori casa siamo un'altra squadra, e loro prendono goal a grappoli, anche loro hanno giocato con una squadra salva eppure hanno vinto 4-3. Loro non hanno motivazioni, noi si è non ci sono altre partite. Ieri abbiamo giocato male, ma sappiamo che c'è un'altra possibilità. Anche contro la Lazio abbiamo giocato male ed abbiamo perso malamente, ma dopo abbiamo fatto 12 goal in 4 partite senza subirne nessuno. La cosa bella che reagiamo agli errori, non ricordo 2-3 partite consecutive sbagliate


----------



## folletto (17 Maggio 2021)

Cambierebbe poco ma il turco non deve vedere il campo domenica, troppo indegno ieri sera. Sono riuscito ad addormentarmi dopo le 3 pensando a lui e a Pioli. E pensare che doveva essere una notte di godimento con i gobbi out e noi in, e adesso invece andiamo a giocare con un briciolo di speranza contro chi ormai ci stupra regolarmente e pesantemente


----------



## Maurizio91 (17 Maggio 2021)

Stanno giocando proprio Verona e Bologna.

Vignato appena ammonito salterà il Napoli.
Non pensavo di arrivare a questi livelli, la disperazione è totale


----------



## Ecthelion (17 Maggio 2021)

Maurizio91;2339397 ha scritto:


> Stanno giocando proprio Verona e Bologna.
> 
> Vignato appena ammonito salterà il Napoli.
> Non pensavo di arrivare a questi livelli, la disperazione è totale



L'ammonito credo sia Dijks.
Goal di NK7


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (17 Maggio 2021)

Non chiedetemi perché, ma inizio a pensare che la portiamo a casa.


----------



## Maurizio91 (17 Maggio 2021)

Ecthelion;2339399 ha scritto:


> L'ammonito credo sia Dijks.
> Goal di NK7



E' vero, hanno sbagliato i telecronisti sky


----------



## Pungiglione (17 Maggio 2021)

Spero che il Napoli inciampi col Verona, noi questa partita non la vinciamo mai


----------



## Jino (17 Maggio 2021)

Pungiglione;2339449 ha scritto:


> Spero che il Napoli inciampi col Verona, noi questa partita non la vinciamo mai



Il Napoli non cadrà mai....la Juve forse...ma è difficile...per assurdo la qualificazione classifica alla mano è nelle nostri mani, eppure riflettendoci serenamente ti rendi conto che è più nelle mani degli altri, se andiamo in coppa è perchè una delle due avversarie cade a sorpresa.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (18 Maggio 2021)

Jino;2339498 ha scritto:


> Il Napoli non cadrà mai....la Juve forse...ma è difficile...per assurdo la qualificazione classifica alla mano è nelle nostri mani, eppure riflettendoci serenamente ti rendi conto che è più nelle mani degli altri, se andiamo in coppa è perchè una delle due avversarie cade a sorpresa.


Abbiamo vinto 3-0 a Torino, non la vedo una impresa improbabile fare tre punti a Bergamo. L&#8217;Atalanta è una squadra che subisce una marea di gol, bisogna fargli male in ripartenza.


----------



## kYMERA (18 Maggio 2021)

Sono indemoniato a bomba oggi.
Ieri ero deluso, praticamente sconfortato e oramai rassegnato.

Oggi mi sono svegliato con una carica pazzesca, mi sto guardando tutti quei *** di mega discorsi sportivi che mi stanno facendo saltare a molla.

Dai Padre Pioli, dai la carica PD. 
Ci fossi io correrei per 180 min, piuttosto muoio in campo


----------



## rossonero71 (18 Maggio 2021)

Pungiglione;2339449 ha scritto:


> Spero che il Napoli inciampi col Verona, noi questa partita non la vinciamo mai



Il Verona può avere le armi per mettere sotto il Napoli ,ma non le userà.

Se proprio va male li fanno segnare a l'ultimo minuto o procurano un rigore.

Con il Bologna è già scritto,non fanno uno sgarbo alla Juve, potrebbero avere ritorno in futuro.


----------



## emamilan99 (18 Maggio 2021)

L'atalanta gioca con 3 centrali. noi con rebic punta e 3 trequartisti che non entrano mai in area. come si può pensare di segnare così?


----------



## Pungiglione (18 Maggio 2021)

rossonero71;2339666 ha scritto:


> Il Verona può avere le armi per mettere sotto il Napoli ,ma non le userà.
> 
> Se proprio va male li fanno segnare a l'ultimo minuto o procurano un rigore.
> 
> Con il Bologna è già scritto,non fanno uno sgarbo alla Juve, potrebbero avere ritorno in futuro.



È la mia speranza, se il Verona è gasato dall'avversario e gioca senza concedere profondità a Osimhen può giocarsela, anche se il Napoli ha i giocatori per fare la differenza coi tiri da fuori o dal limite. I nostri giocatori col Cagliari se la facevano sotto e non tiravano mai dai 20 metri, magari anche i napoletani saranno un po' contratti, anche se ci spero poco, loro da centrocampo in su hanno tutti tiratori



Jino;2339498 ha scritto:


> Il Napoli non cadrà mai....la Juve forse...ma è difficile...per assurdo la qualificazione classifica alla mano è nelle nostri mani, eppure riflettendoci serenamente ti rendi conto che è più nelle mani degli altri, se andiamo in coppa è perchè una delle due avversarie cade a sorpresa.



Ahimè per la nostra vittoria c'è qualche speranza in più se Gasperini farà giocare miranchuk, mojica lammers e simili ... Magari inebriato dalla vittoria in Coppa Italia


----------



## Ecthelion (18 Maggio 2021)

Amici, non nutrite speranze su Verona e Bologna. Le due squadre mediocrissime viste ieri non credo possano impensierire Napoli e Juventus. Al Bologna oltretutto hanno tolto il loro playmaker Soriano con una dubbia ammonizione, ed era diffidato.
Dipende solo da noi. E' più facile che possiamo vincere a Bergamo piuttosto che una delle succitate "squadre" faccia risultato.

Dobbiamo provarci come nel Febbraio 2019, Gattuso in panchina, quando andammo a vincere a Bergamo 1-3, anche allora inaspettatamente. E segnò pure il turco con un tiro da fuori, cosa che dovrà fare anche domenica.
Io solo in questo spero.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (18 Maggio 2021)

Ecthelion;2339806 ha scritto:


> Amici, non nutrite speranze su Verona e Bologna. Le due squadre mediocrissime viste ieri non credo possano impensierire Napoli e Juventus. Al Bologna oltretutto hanno tolto il loro playmaker Soriano con una dubbia ammonizione, ed era diffidato.
> Dipende solo da noi. E' più facile che possiamo vincere a Bergamo piuttosto che una delle succitate "squadre" faccia risultato.
> 
> Dobbiamo provarci come nel Febbraio 2019, Gattuso in panchina, quando andammo a vincere a Bergamo 1-3, anche allora inaspettatamente. E segnò pure il turco con un tiro da fuori, cosa che dovrà fare anche domenica.
> Io solo in questo spero.


Due gol di Piatek allora... il primo con un cross banale di Rodriguez e girata al volo di una difficoltà mostruosa.
Bisogna solo pensare ai tre punti, i calcoli sulle altre non si poss9no fare, perché sia Juve che Napoli faranno risultato.


----------



## Tobi (18 Maggio 2021)

Donnarumma
Calabria Kjaer Tomori Theo
Bennacer Kessie
Saele Calha Rebic
Leao


----------



## admin (18 Maggio 2021)

Io penso che sia dura ma che ce la possiamo fare, volendo. Loro sono più organizzati, ma sono pur sempre l'Atalanta. Non parliamo del Brasile del '70. Inoltre, in quanto a motivazioni la bilancia pende nettamente dalla nostra parte. O almeno si spera.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Maggio 2021)

rossonero71;2339666 ha scritto:


> Il Verona può avere le armi per mettere sotto il Napoli ,ma non le userà.
> 
> Se proprio va male li fanno segnare a l'ultimo minuto o procurano un rigore.
> 
> Con il Bologna è già scritto,non fanno uno sgarbo alla Juve, potrebbero avere ritorno in futuro.



quoto.
juve e napoli han perso come noi una marea di punti, quindi sono vulnerabili. ma non credo saranno attaccate.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Maggio 2021)

comunque sarebbe un copione scritto apposta per un trionfo all'ultimo. si incastrerebbe tutto chiudendo il cerchio ed anche l'ultimo cerchio che abbiamo chiuso lo abbiamo fatto il 23/05 di 14 anni fa.
aggiungi tutte le statistiche e i record che ne conseguirebbero dalla vittoria, il fatto di buttar fuori i ladri vincendo con l'atalanta ecc ecc

quindi dopotutto se uno crede nel destino di meglio non poteva capitare.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (18 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2339892 ha scritto:


> Io penso che sia dura ma che ce la possiamo fare, volendo. Loro sono più organizzati, ma sono pur sempre l'Atalanta. Non parliamo del Brasile del '70. Inoltre, in quanto a motivazioni la bilancia pende nettamente dalla nostra parte. O almeno si spera.


Infatti ci si prova. Quello che non mi convince è il fatto che in queste situazioni testa a testa con la Juve in ambito nazionale nelle ultime giornate non l'abbiamo mai spuntata, in un modo o in un altro ce l'hanno sempre fatta. Non a caso la sconfitta più bruciante per loro contro di noi è arrivata in ambito europeo, quando non percepivo questo alone di negatività proprio perchè giocavamo per la Champions, non nel campionato italiano.


----------



## egidiopersempre (18 Maggio 2021)

emamilan99;2339706 ha scritto:


> L'atalanta gioca con 3 centrali. noi con rebic punta e 3 trequartisti che non entrano mai in area. come si può pensare di segnare così?



non c'entrano i tre centrali, non è che se mettiamo sei punte segniamo di più. l'atalanta gioca a uomo ed è aggressiva. Non giocheranno a difendersi, giocheranno per batterci e se possibile per umiliarci. Sarà una partita come quella con la juve (anche se ovviamente l'esito potrebbe essere diverso). Loro saranno aggressivi e veloci. In questo senso è più facile segnare domenica prossima che domenica scorsa. Dipende però da quanti ne prendiamo in compenso. Una speranziella me la dà il fatto che la rosa dell'Atalanta non è lunghissima ... quando hanno gare ravvicinate ... con domani sono 5 .... soffrono.


----------



## claudiop77 (18 Maggio 2021)

rossonero71;2339666 ha scritto:


> Il Verona può avere le armi per mettere sotto il Napoli ,ma non le userà.
> 
> Se proprio va male li fanno segnare a l'ultimo minuto o procurano un rigore.
> 
> Con il Bologna è già scritto,non fanno uno sgarbo alla Juve, potrebbero avere ritorno in futuro.



Non possiamo metterci d'accordo che se battono il Napoli compriamo un loro giocatore?


----------



## rossonero71 (18 Maggio 2021)

claudiop77;2339981 ha scritto:


> Non possiamo metterci d'accordo che se battono il Napoli compriamo un loro giocatore?



Lol.

Forse sarebbe il caso di fare un regalo a Meret lol.

Il portiere e quello che una squadra la può distruggere in un attimo. Nessuno altro giocatore può avere un influenza cosi pericolosa su un risultato.


----------



## pazzomania (18 Maggio 2021)

Ma non potremmo regalargli la metà di Pessina e tutti felici?

Tornando seri, quanto ci sarebbe servito Ibra in questa partita.

Tolto Kjaer, il giocatore più rodato ed esperto che scenderà in campo domenica è cuor di leone Chalanoglu....


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Maggio 2021)

claudiop77;2339981 ha scritto:


> Non possiamo metterci d'accordo che se battono il Napoli compriamo un loro giocatore?



Giocarsela fuori dal campo, come fanno gli altri, è l'unico modo ad oggi per andare in CL.

Ci servirebbe un mafioso come Fester.


----------



## Ecthelion (18 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2339961 ha scritto:


> comunque sarebbe un copione scritto apposta per un trionfo all'ultimo. si incastrerebbe tutto chiudendo il cerchio ed anche l'ultimo cerchio che abbiamo chiuso lo abbiamo fatto il 23/05 di 14 anni fa.
> aggiungi tutte le statistiche e i record che ne conseguirebbero dalla vittoria, il fatto di buttar fuori i ladri vincendo con l'atalanta ecc ecc
> 
> quindi dopotutto se uno crede nel destino di meglio non poteva capitare.



Bravissimo. Che sia così!


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Maggio 2021)

claudiop77;2339981 ha scritto:


> Non possiamo metterci d'accordo che se battono il Napoli compriamo un loro giocatore?



lo fanno tutti tranne noi. a noi piace l'europa.... league..


----------



## folletto (18 Maggio 2021)

Risultato scontato per gobbi e Napoli, noi abbiamo un solo risultato utile contro una squadra che gioca bene e sempre affamata, e che al 99% non si scanserà, anzi…


----------



## Gamma (18 Maggio 2021)

folletto;2340065 ha scritto:


> Risultato scontato per gobbi e Napoli, noi abbiamo un solo risultato utile contro una squadra che gioca bene e sempre affamata, e che al 99% non si scanserà, anzi&#8230;



Fai pure 100%, si giocano il 2º posto, per loro è storia, non un semplice piazzamento, non lo molleranno.


----------



## jacky (18 Maggio 2021)

State parlando come se giocassimo contro una corazzata.
I dati dicono che l’Atalanta quest’anno in casa ha fatto abbastanza male, attualmente è al SESTO posto per rendimento.
Milan in trasferta fenomenale, +7 sull’Inter con una gara in meno.


----------



## Djici (18 Maggio 2021)

egidiopersempre;2339978 ha scritto:


> non c'entrano i tre centrali, non è che se mettiamo sei punte segniamo di più. l'atalanta gioca a uomo ed è aggressiva. Non giocheranno a difendersi, giocheranno per batterci e se possibile per umiliarci. Sarà una partita come quella con la juve (anche se ovviamente l'esito potrebbe essere diverso). Loro saranno aggressivi e veloci. In questo senso è più facile segnare domenica prossima che domenica scorsa. Dipende però da quanti ne prendiamo in compenso. Una speranziella me la dà il fatto che la rosa dell'Atalanta non è lunghissima ... quando hanno gare ravvicinate ... con domani sono 5 .... soffrono.



Quoto tutto.
Per me l'Atalanta non sa difendersi... Gioca sempre come lo fa di solito. E questo potrebbe aiutarci. Facciamo meglio con un po' di spazio.
Se riusciamo a non farci distruggere nei duelli e ad essere bravi sulle transizioni allora c'è speranza.


----------



## Maurizio91 (18 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2339961 ha scritto:


> comunque sarebbe un copione scritto apposta per un trionfo all'ultimo. si incastrerebbe tutto chiudendo il cerchio ed anche l'ultimo cerchio che abbiamo chiuso lo abbiamo fatto il 23/05 di 14 anni fa.
> aggiungi tutte le statistiche e i record che ne conseguirebbero dalla vittoria, il fatto di buttar fuori i ladri vincendo con l'atalanta ecc ecc
> 
> quindi dopotutto se uno crede nel destino di meglio non poteva capitare.



Assolutamente, sarà un finale emozionante in ogni caso. Però in uno dei casi sarà un'emozione poco edificante per i milanisti...
Se vinciamo chiudiamo col botto, che farà più rumore che mai. Inoltre non nego la goduria nel vedere illusa la Juventus fino alla fine.

Se non sarà champions invece conosciamo bene il record negativo dei campioni d'inverno.
Ma a me impressiona ancora di più uno più particolare: il Milan non è mai stato fuori dalle prime 4 posizioni per tutte le prime 37 giornate su 38 totali.


----------



## Maurizio91 (18 Maggio 2021)

Djici;2340070 ha scritto:


> Quoto tutto.
> Per me l'Atalanta non sa difendersi... Gioca sempre come lo fa di solito. E questo potrebbe aiutarci. Facciamo meglio con un po' di spazio.
> Se riusciamo a non farci distruggere nei duelli e ad essere bravi sulle transizioni allora c'è speranza.



Speriamo nel binario Theo Hernandez-Rebic dei tempi migliori. 
Rebic dovrebbe stare al suo posto a sx e Leao punta


----------



## Buciadignho (18 Maggio 2021)

Comunque é solo martedi. Il tempo é relativo ok, ma qui si esagera. Io non so quanti anni passeranno prima di arrivare a domenica  .
Non vedo l'ora che sia finita questa stagione, é una sofferenza atroce restare con quest'ansia fino a domenica notte.


----------



## Jino (18 Maggio 2021)

jacky;2340069 ha scritto:


> State parlando come se giocassimo contro una corazzata.
> I dati dicono che l&#8217;Atalanta quest&#8217;anno in casa ha fatto abbastanza male, attualmente è al SESTO posto per rendimento.
> Milan in trasferta fenomenale, +7 sull&#8217;Inter con una gara in meno.



Però contro le grandi in casa se non sbaglio ha steccato solamente con la Lazio


----------



## Buciadignho (18 Maggio 2021)

Maurizio91;2340129 ha scritto:


> Speriamo nel binario Theo Hernandez-Rebic dei tempi migliori.
> Rebic dovrebbe stare al suo posto a sx e Leao punta



Più che Theo l'unico modo per incastrare l'Atalanta saranno i nostri trequartisti (preferibilmente Diaz) che dovranno abbassarsi tenere palla e creare superiorità numerica o saltando il proprio avversario o con passaggi filtranti. Se riusciamo a fare questo l'Atalanta perde di colpa tutta la sua ammirevole organizazzione di gioco e possiamo lanciarci e sfruttare gli spazi come meglio sappiamo fare  .

Certo se Pioli pensa di fare una partita come quella dell'andata giocando sulla fisicità e con soli palloni alti  siamo finiti da adesso.


----------



## Buciadignho (18 Maggio 2021)

jacky;2340069 ha scritto:


> State parlando come se giocassimo contro una corazzata.
> I dati dicono che l&#8217;Atalanta quest&#8217;anno in casa ha fatto abbastanza male, attualmente è al SESTO posto per rendimento.
> Milan in trasferta fenomenale, +7 sull&#8217;Inter con una gara in meno.



Sai com'é : 3-0 , 1-1, 5-0, 1-3 (nostro  ), 2-2, 1-1, 2-0, 1-1, 0-0, 2-1, 0-0 .

Non é una corazzata ma negli ultimi 11 incontri abbiamo vinto solo una volta.


----------



## folletto (18 Maggio 2021)

Maurizio91;2340124 ha scritto:


> Assolutamente, sarà un finale emozionante in ogni caso. Però in uno dei casi sarà un'emozione poco edificante per i milanisti...
> Se vinciamo chiudiamo col botto, che farà più rumore che mai. Inoltre non nego la goduria nel vedere illusa la Juventus fino alla fine.
> 
> Se non sarà champions invece conosciamo bene il record negativo dei campioni d'inverno.
> Ma a me impressiona ancora di più uno più particolare: il Milan non è mai stato fuori dalle prime 4 posizioni per tutte le prime 37 giornate su 38 totali.



Non solo mai fuori dalle prime 4 ma primi per metà del campionato e quasi sempre secondi nella seconda metà, e probabilmente finiremo quinti……..pazzesco


----------



## __king george__ (18 Maggio 2021)

almeno un punto va fatto...perchè che juve o napoli facciano un mezzo passo falso non è impossibile

io ad esempio non sarei cosi stra sicuro che il napoli vinca

sarebbe il colmo uscire perchè il napoli pareggia ma noi perdiamo...


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Maggio 2021)

Maurizio91;2340124 ha scritto:


> Assolutamente, sarà un finale emozionante in ogni caso. Però in uno dei casi sarà un'emozione poco edificante per i milanisti...
> Se vinciamo chiudiamo col botto, che farà più rumore che mai. Inoltre non nego la goduria nel vedere illusa la Juventus fino alla fine.
> 
> Se non sarà champions invece conosciamo bene il record negativo dei campioni d'inverno.
> Ma a me impressiona ancora di più uno più particolare: il Milan non è mai stato fuori dalle prime 4 posizioni per tutte le prime 37 giornate su 38 totali.



ormai psicologicamente siamo fuori. non c'è più niente da perdere vada come vada.


----------



## 7sheva7 (18 Maggio 2021)

Io non credo che l'Atalanta sia un ostacolo insormontabile, una corazzata assurda e impenetrabile o il peggiore avversario possibile, anzi.. se non sbaglio in 15 giorni considerando anche la partita di Domenica loro saranno a 6 partite in 15 giorni appunto e noi a 5, però loro hanno la finale di domani e arriveranno alla partita di Domenica con il solo obiettivo di prendere il secondo posto direi motivazioni minori delle nostre riuscendo a preparare la partita in due giorni in pratica e sicuramente cambieranno molti giocatori.
Il vero problema secondo me è la nostra testa, la partita decisiva a mio avviso nella nostra testa era quella con il Cagliari e il pericolo è che inconsciamente molti considerino l'obiettivo andato.


----------



## Maurizio91 (19 Maggio 2021)

__king george__;2340159 ha scritto:


> almeno un punto va fatto...perchè che juve o napoli facciano un mezzo passo falso non è impossibile
> 
> io ad esempio non sarei cosi stra sicuro che il napoli vinca
> 
> *sarebbe il colmo uscire perchè il napoli pareggia ma noi perdiamo...*



Sarebbe ancora più tragico. Per qualcuno tragi-comico. Per i milanisti, calcisticamente, tragico e basta.

Il problema è che non puoi mica giocarla per difendere il pareggio. O almeno mi auguro sia così, sarebbero da rinchiudere.

Oppure che giochino tirati temendo di prendere l'imbarcata. Chissenefrega dell'imbarcata. Bisogna andare in vantaggio nel primo tempo e poi sperare nel contropiede; col Torino mi sembra che così schifo in ripartenza non facciamo


----------



## Ruuddil23 (19 Maggio 2021)

Buciadignho;2340133 ha scritto:


> Comunque é solo martedi. Il tempo é relativo ok, ma qui si esagera. Io non so quanti anni passeranno prima di arrivare a domenica  .
> Non vedo l'ora che sia finita questa stagione, é una sofferenza atroce restare con quest'ansia fino a domenica notte.



Guarda, nel mio caso l'unica cosa positiva è che l'ansia è completamente passata. Sono stato ansiosissimo tutto lo scorso weekend per la pressione di chiudere i conti e per il timore, poi rivelatosi esatto, di mandare in vacca la gran partita con la Juve. Adesso ormai penso il treno sia passato e sto di nuovo come prima di Juve Milan, cioè rassegnato.


----------



## Maurizio91 (19 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2340161 ha scritto:


> *ormai psicologicamente siamo fuori*. non c'è più niente da perdere vada come vada.


Se prevarrà questa logica sarà molto meglio



7sheva7;2340170 ha scritto:


> Io non credo che l'Atalanta sia un ostacolo insormontabile, una corazzata assurda e impenetrabile o il peggiore avversario possibile, anzi.. se non sbaglio in 15 giorni considerando anche la partita di Domenica loro saranno a 6 partite in 15 giorni appunto e noi a 5, però loro hanno la finale di domani e arriveranno alla partita di Domenica con il solo obiettivo di prendere il secondo posto direi motivazioni minori delle nostre riuscendo a preparare la partita in due giorni in pratica e sicuramente cambieranno molti giocatori.
> Il vero problema secondo me è la nostra testa, la partita decisiva a mio avviso nella nostra testa era quella con il Cagliari e il pericolo è che inconsciamente molti considerino l'obiettivo andato.


30 minuti di supplementari sarebbero un discreto aiuto.

Sulla loro rotazione dei giocatori per domenica non so che pensare. Appunto ormai nella testa di tutti sono dei cavalli infaticabili


----------



## Walker (19 Maggio 2021)

Maurizio91;2340178 ha scritto:


> Se prevarrà questa logica sarà molto meglio
> 
> 
> 30 minuti di supplementari sarebbero un discreto aiuto.
> ...


Cavalli infaticabili = cavalli dopati ?
In molti se lo chiedono, considerando da dove viene il loro staff medico...Agricola docet...


----------



## Konrad (19 Maggio 2021)

Ruuddil23;2340175 ha scritto:


> Guarda, nel mio caso l'unica cosa positiva è che l'ansia è completamente passata. Sono stato ansiosissimo tutto lo scorso weekend per la pressione di chiudere i conti e per il timore, poi rivelatosi esatto, di mandare in vacca la gran partita con la Juve. *Adesso ormai penso il treno sia passato e sto di nuovo come prima di Juve Milan, cioè rassegnato*.



Lo stato d'animo è lo stesso, la motivazione un pochino diversa. L'ansia che avevo prima della partita col Cagliari ormai si è dissipata. Aldilà dei furti del sabato sera a tinte bianconere, contro gli isolani il Milan non mi è piaciuto. Ha giocato poco e male, ma soprattutto non ho visto la voglia che dovrebbe avere una squadra che punta alla CL. Quindi? E quindi abbiamo un'altra partita...dipende comunque da noi...certo è difficile e giochiamo contro la squadra peggiore per noi come caratteristiche. Ma obiettivamente se non troviamo le motivazioni e la forza di portarla a casa la zona CL a Bergamo, meglio per noi la coppetta serie B. Ripeto musichetta e schiaffoni in CL non mi interessano. 
Quindi attendo...guarderò...tiferò come sempre Milan con tutto me stesso...ma dovranno essere i giocatori a convincermi con il risultato che è giusto che andiamo in CL. Perché oggi non ne sono certissimo.

Lascio con una considerazione. In questa stagione da montagne russe abbiamo infranto tanti tabù e conquistato diversi record (inutili alla fine ma che comunque resteranno). 16 vittorie esterne...non aggiungo altro.

FORZA MILAN


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Maggio 2021)

Konrad;2340218 ha scritto:


> Lo stato d'animo è lo stesso, la motivazione un pochino diversa. L'ansia che avevo prima della partita col Cagliari ormai si è dissipata. Aldilà dei furti del sabato sera a tinte bianconere, contro gli isolani il Milan non mi è piaciuto. Ha giocato poco e male, ma soprattutto non ho visto la voglia che dovrebbe avere una squadra che punta alla CL. Quindi? E quindi abbiamo un'altra partita...dipende comunque da noi...certo è difficile e giochiamo contro la squadra peggiore per noi come caratteristiche. Ma obiettivamente se non troviamo le motivazioni e la forza di portarla a casa la zona CL a Bergamo, meglio per noi la coppetta serie B. Ripeto musichetta e schiaffoni in CL non mi interessano.
> Quindi attendo...guarderò...tiferò come sempre Milan con tutto me stesso...ma dovranno essere i giocatori a convincermi con il risultato che è giusto che andiamo in CL. Perché oggi non ne sono certissimo.
> 
> Lascio con una considerazione. In questa stagione da montagne russe abbiamo infranto tanti tabù e conquistato diversi record (inutili alla fine ma che comunque resteranno). 16 vittorie esterne...non aggiungo altro.
> ...



Abbiamo battuto juve e toro che avevano tanto da chiedere al campionato.
Abbiamo steccato contro un cagliari il cui campionato era praticamente finito.
Domenica affronteremo un'altra squadra già in vacanza per ciò che concerne gli obiettivi da raggiungere.

Quando da questo milan ti aspetti ciò che dovrebbe accadere per inerzia sportiva puntualmente non avviene.
Quando si è li per li per celebrare il funerale ecco che si rinasce.


Tipico delle squadre giovani in una serie A di rapporti di collaborazione tra troppi clubs.


In un mondo normale il milan avrebbe battuto il cagliari e le due squadre assieme avrebbero festeggiato assieme il raggiungimento dei rispettivi obiettivi a centrocampo.
Come è sempre successo.
Vediamo che succede domenica ma la nostra lunga vigilia parte stasera e dipende anche da stasera.


----------



## Djici (19 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2340221 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo battuto juve e toro che avevano tanto da chiedere al campionato.
> Abbiamo steccato contro un cagliari il cui campionato era praticamente finito.
> Domenica affronteremo un'altra squadra già in vacanza per ciò che concerne gli obiettivi da raggiungere.
> 
> ...



Stasera devono spendere entrambe moltissime energie... E magari vola anche qualche tibia.
Preferibilmente atalantini... Ma non sputo neanche su qualche tibia bianconero 

l'Atalanta riuscirà a fare 2 partite in 3 giorni al 100%.
Non credo. La speriamo che il 100% lo diano stasera e non domenica. Cosa che dovrebbe essere scontata... Ma con la Juve di mezzo sia stasera che per la partita di domenica... Non si sa mai.

Che poi a questi nerazzurri di melma sarebbe anche ora di rompergli il didietro...


----------



## pazzomania (19 Maggio 2021)

Djici;2340380 ha scritto:


> Stasera devono spendere entrambe moltissime energie... E magari vola anche qualche tibia.
> Preferibilmente atalantini... Ma non sputo neanche su qualche tibia bianconero
> 
> l'Atalanta riuscirà a fare 2 partite in 3 giorni al 100%.
> ...



Occhio, ogni volta che facciamo sti discorsi poi puntualmente le prendiamo di santa ragione.


----------



## Mika (19 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2340221 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo battuto juve e toro che avevano tanto da chiedere al campionato.
> Abbiamo steccato contro un cagliari il cui campionato era praticamente finito.
> *Domenica affronteremo un'altra squadra già in vacanza per ciò che concerne gli obiettivi da raggiungere.*
> 
> ...



Dimentichi una cosa importante: è la succursale numero uno dei gobbi, quella dei biscotti, quella dell'uno a uno che butto fuori il Milan dalla CL nell'anno di Gattuso. Quindi NON ho alcuna speranza.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Maggio 2021)

Mika;2340500 ha scritto:


> Dimentichi una cosa importante: è la succursale numero uno dei gobbi, quella dei biscotti, quella dell'uno a uno che butto fuori il Milan dalla CL nell'anno di Gattuso. Quindi NON ho alcuna speranza.



Per vincere dobbiamo essere più forti di tutto e tutti.


----------



## Djici (19 Maggio 2021)

pazzomania;2340498 ha scritto:


> Occhio, ogni volta che facciamo sti discorsi poi puntualmente le prendiamo di santa ragione.



Quali discorsi?
Sto provando ad autocinvincermi che c'è la giochiamo. Perché fino a ieri ero svuotato.
Ma solo al pensiero di essere rassegnato come nemmeno lo ero prima della finale contro il Barca (senza la coppia di difensori titolari... ma poi vinta trionfalmente) mi faccio schifo.
Tutto questo perché giochiamo contro L'ATALANTA.
Santo Dio.
Ecco a cosa ci hanno ridotto.
A pensare di non avere speranze contro di loro...

Quindi onestamente mi vedo già in EL.
Però almeno un po' d'orgoglio...


----------



## pato62 (19 Maggio 2021)

Cahanoglu e l'offerta mostre del Qatar, sarà la sua ultima partita in rossonero? Convinciamo i da oggi a domenica che SOLO con la vittoria andiamo in Champions, prova ne sono le quote ridicole di Napoli e Juventus. La nostra quota è un po' più alta di quella della vittoria a Torino col Toro, la convinzione deve venire da subito, io sono certo che segneremo nel primo tempo, la determinazione da trasferta è stata una costante, non guardiamo indietro e nemmeno alle altre. Pioli se l'anno prossimo vuoi allenare in Champions strizzagli le palle a tutti. È la nostra finale di Champions che dà l'accesso ai gironi. Arriva Singer, Elliot, il momento clou della stagione, non so chi sia l'avversario so che conta una sola cosa VINCERE E VINCEREMO


----------



## MissRossonera (19 Maggio 2021)

Questa non la guardo, almeno questa sofferenza voglio risparmiarmela.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Maggio 2021)

pazzomania;2340498 ha scritto:


> Occhio, ogni volta che facciamo sti discorsi poi puntualmente le prendiamo di santa ragione.


Ci si prova... poi vediamo che succede. Personalmente non voglio neanche pensare che non riusciamo a qualificarci per un pareggio contro una squadra di ubriaconi...


----------



## Ruuddil23 (19 Maggio 2021)

Konrad;2340218 ha scritto:


> Lo stato d'animo è lo stesso, la motivazione un pochino diversa. L'ansia che avevo prima della partita col Cagliari ormai si è dissipata. Aldilà dei furti del sabato sera a tinte bianconere, contro gli isolani il Milan non mi è piaciuto. Ha giocato poco e male, ma soprattutto non ho visto la voglia che dovrebbe avere una squadra che punta alla CL. Quindi? E quindi abbiamo un'altra partita...dipende comunque da noi...certo è difficile e giochiamo contro la squadra peggiore per noi come caratteristiche. Ma obiettivamente se non troviamo le motivazioni e la forza di portarla a casa la zona CL a Bergamo, meglio per noi la coppetta serie B. Ripeto musichetta e schiaffoni in CL non mi interessano.
> Quindi attendo...guarderò...tiferò come sempre Milan con tutto me stesso...ma dovranno essere i giocatori a convincermi con il risultato che è giusto che andiamo in CL. Perché oggi non ne sono certissimo.
> 
> Lascio con una considerazione. In questa stagione da montagne russe abbiamo infranto tanti tabù e conquistato diversi record (inutili alla fine ma che comunque resteranno). 16 vittorie esterne...non aggiungo altro.
> ...



Ciao Konrad, grazie per il tuo parere, sai che apprezzo la tua competenza e soprattutto obiettività in fatto di calciatori e campionati esteri.

Praticamente i giocatori in campo hanno avuto la stessa ansia che avevamo noi e purtroppo questo non è ammissibile a certi livelli. Avrebbero avuto la stessa ansia anche se la Juve avesse vinto in modo limpido sabato, addirittura anche se avesse pareggiato son convinto che li avremmo visti difendere con paura lo 0-0 e chissà se ci sarebbero riusciti. Solo giocando tutti in contemporanea poteva andare meglio.
Il motivo è semplice, gioventù ed inesperienza per alcuni, pesanti limiti caratteriali e tecnici per altri. Inutile che facciamo i nomi perché li sappiamo. 
Adesso vedremo, io sono del parere che chiunque e in qualsiasi modo si troverà fra le prime quattro alla fine in qualche modo avrà meritato o per lo meno avrà demeritato in qualcosa chi è rimasto fuori. Penso che ora l'ansia sarà di meno anche per i calciatori e anche per l'allenatore che, pur avendo fatto un buon lavoro, incorre spesso in scelte scellerate nei cambi proprio per motivi di nervosismo e perdita di lucidità. 
Comunque vada a finire, l'anno prossimo dovremo potare qualche ramo secco, altri mandarli in prestito, perché se si va in Champions questi non sarebbero adeguati; se non ci si va, avranno dimostrato di non essere adeguati ad arrivarci...anche perché purtroppo l'anno prossimo Juve e Napoli avranno allenatori di tutt'altra pasta e la Roma si rinforzerà.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Maggio 2021)

Djici;2340516 ha scritto:


> Quali discorsi?
> Sto provando ad autocinvincermi che c'è la giochiamo. Perché fino a ieri ero svuotato.
> Ma solo al pensiero di essere rassegnato come nemmeno lo ero prima della finale contro il Barca (senza la coppia di difensori titolari... ma poi vinta trionfalmente) mi faccio schifo.
> Tutto questo perché giochiamo contro L'ATALANTA.
> ...





7AlePato7;2340629 ha scritto:


> Ci si prova... poi vediamo che succede. Personalmente non voglio neanche pensare che non riusciamo a qualificarci per un pareggio contro una squadra di ubriaconi...



Ma si, assolutamente.

Mi riferivo al fatto: hanno la finale / hanno le coppe / hanno le trasferte in est Europa ecc ecc ... arriveranno sicuramente stanchi!

Ho sentito mille volte sti discorsi, e puntualmente le prendiamo.

Battiamoli e basta


----------



## braungioxe (19 Maggio 2021)

Se l'atalanta gioca con il ritmo di stasera il vomito ci faranno venire...


----------



## iceman. (19 Maggio 2021)

Vediamo, nel secondo tempo non ne avevano più, chissà se torneranno a correre come cavalli nel giro di 3 giorni.


----------



## Solo (19 Maggio 2021)

Speriamo che dopo la coppa Italia loro siano stufi e pensino solo alle vacanze. 

Certo che se poi noi entriamo in campo col cagotto come col Cagliari allora è inutile.


----------



## admin (19 Maggio 2021)

Come già scritto, sono l'Atalantina non il Brasile del '70. Se giochiamo convinti li battiamo. Di sicuro, però, ci rompereranno le palle.


----------



## admin (19 Maggio 2021)

Gli abbiamo regalato San Siro per la Champions, tra le altre. Vediamo se se ne ricordano.


----------



## Walker (19 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2341012 ha scritto:


> Come già scritto, sono l'Atalantina non il Brasile del '70. Se giochiamo convinti li battiamo. Di sicuro, però, ci rompereranno le palle.


Già, ma hanno giocato una partita dai due volti, assatanati nel primo tempo e molli a dir poco nel secondo.
Vorrei capire se perché effettivamente erano stanchi o perché si sono risparmiati per domenica, facendo il primo dei due favori ai padroni...


----------



## UDG (19 Maggio 2021)

Io sinceramente, mi sarei impegnato a vincere la coppa Italia anche perché in champions già sono sicuro che ci vado


----------



## Love (19 Maggio 2021)

Per l'atalanta è una delusione cocente non aver vinto la coppa italia anche perchè ci credevano davvero...giustamente...vista la juve dell'ultimo periodo...fossi in loro domenica questa cocente delusione la farei provare a questi sudici bianconeri e la partita la farei vincere al Milan facendo andare la juve in europa league...poi ognuno la pensa come vuole...però io farei cosi...cioè spero facciano cosi..


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Maggio 2021)

Sono convinto che sia la partita col Cagliari che questa sarebbero state più "facili" se anche per l'avversario fosse stata l'ultima spiaggia.

A mente libera ci asfalteranno in contropiede.


----------



## R41D3N (19 Maggio 2021)

Se l'Atalanta domenica gioca come stasera non abbiamo speranze perché noi non reggeremmo mai indenni un primo tempo simile. Non abbiamo né le qualità difensive né la fortuna per tenere le sfuriate che abbiamo visto nella prima frazione di gioco. Il segreto sta proprio nel restare in piedi per metà gara e giocarsi le proprio chance nel secondo tempo, come hanno fatto prima l'Inter in campionato con quell'1-0 con mezzo tiro in porta e poi i gobbi stasera.


----------



## Buciadignho (19 Maggio 2021)

Seconda partita di fila che fanno dal doppio volto. Primo tempo spettacolare e secondo tempo decisamente peggio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Maggio 2021)

è ora di offrire qualcosa per domenica...


----------



## Maurizio91 (20 Maggio 2021)

Dico io, questi dell'Atalanta sempre fame c'hanno? E noi che facciamo sempre da prede? Sia mai che arrivino leggermente scarichi contro il Milan.

Veniamo da uno 0-3, con tanto di sfottò al seguito. Dovremmo essere noi ad arrivare infuriati domenica


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Maggio 2021)

Se giocano col ritmo e l'intensità di ieri siamo spacciati.

Ci vorrà una grande prestazione per la partita piu importante degli ultimi anni.


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Maggio 2021)

Buciadignho;2341061 ha scritto:


> Seconda partita di fila che fanno dal doppio volto. Primo tempo spettacolare e secondo tempo decisamente peggio.



Vero. Ho notato anche io.
Loro sono un po' in debito di ossigeno, fanno fatica adesso a reggere 90 minuti ai loro ritmi forsennati.
Domenica lo scenario sarà lo stesso, dovremo sopravvivere alle loro sfuriate nel primo tempo attendendo il calo nel secondo. Sarà durissima, ma non la vedo impossibile come vittoria stavolta.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Maggio 2021)

Lineker10;2341170 ha scritto:


> Vero. Ho notato anche io.
> Loro sono un po' in debito di ossigeno, fanno fatica adesso a reggere 90 minuti ai loro ritmi forsennati.
> Domenica lo scenario sarà lo stesso, dovremo sopravvivere alle loro sfuriate nel primo tempo attendendo il calo nel secondo. Sarà durissima, ma non la vedo impossibile come vittoria stavolta.



Davanti hanno cambi mica banali.
Sono messi male sulle corsie laterali come cambi.

In quel ruolo quet'anno qualche valutazione l'hanno sbagliata anche loro.

Ad ogni modo : l'atalanta post ilicic e gomez ha più corsa ma hanno perso tantissimo in talento.
Ieri ho visto loro duellare su ogni palla come somari da fatica ma di pulizia tecnica ne ho vista poca.

I difensori sembravano quelli inglesi degli anni 80 : palla lunga e pedalare.


----------



## danjr (20 Maggio 2021)

Penso siano un po' a corto di ossigeno pure loro, dobbiamo resistere il primo tempo


----------



## Buciadignho (20 Maggio 2021)

Lineker10;2341170 ha scritto:


> Vero. Ho notato anche io.
> Loro sono un po' in debito di ossigeno, fanno fatica adesso a reggere 90 minuti ai loro ritmi forsennati.
> Domenica lo scenario sarà lo stesso, dovremo sopravvivere alle loro sfuriate nel primo tempo attendendo il calo nel secondo. Sarà durissima, ma non la vedo impossibile come vittoria stavolta.



Il problema é che non so se i nostri davanti siano capaci di fare lo stesso lavoro che hanno fatto quelli della Juve. Ronaldo ieri l'ho visto molto bene, veniva a centrocampo e puliva il pallone per poi far ripartire l'azione. Se non fai giocate da campione non riesci a penetrarli e a farli male. Poi é stata decisamente la migliore Juve vista in stagione.

Deve consolarci il fatto che il Genoa gli ha fatto 3 goal ed il Parma 2 negli ultimi 10 giorni  .


----------



## overlord (20 Maggio 2021)

Non c'è dubbio che siamo in questa situazione per nostri grossissimi demeriti come non vi è dubbio che le manovre del palazzo faranno di tutto per indirizzare l'indirizzabile. Però vorrei fare una considerazione un po' controcorrente.

Se ci qualificassimo per la CL come cambierà la nostra squadra? Poco, da quello che si dice....
Difesa titolare: Calabria Kjaer Tomori Theo
Centrocampo titolare: Kessie Benna
Attacco titolare: Ibra +vice Ibra
Gli unici cambiamenti saranno in 2 dei 3 trequarti. A destra e al centro.

Detto questo.....cosa ci andiamo a fare in CL se non riusciamo a battere una atalanta qualsiasi avendo peraltro solo noi delle motivazioni importanti nella partita? Andiamo a prendere schiaffi in giro per l'Europa il prossimo anno?
Delle due l'una...o siamo da CL e allora andiamo nel letamaio bergamasco a prenderci quello che ci meritiamo oppure non siamo da CL e allora che si cambi pesantemente rotta con giocatori e allenatore.


----------



## Buciadignho (20 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2341178 ha scritto:


> Davanti hanno cambi mica banali.
> Sono messi male sulle corsie laterali come cambi.
> 
> *In quel ruolo quet'anno qualche valutazione l'hanno sbagliata anche loro.
> ...



Più il budget aumenta più rischi l'errore  , bene cosi. Comunque tranne Muriel e Zapata che potrebbero farci comodo visto come giriamo, non prenderei veramente nessuno da quella squadra. Se andiamo a considerare i singoli sono anche inferiori al Sassuolo, e basta vedere la fine che fa chiunque esca dal magico sistema Gasperini. Quando leggo la loro formazione stento a credere che siano davanti a noi. 

Insomma se uno non avesse mai visto giocare l'Atalanta e vede Djimsiti, Palomino, Freuler, De Roon e compania bella si mette a ridere a vederli secondi in classifica.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (20 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2341178 ha scritto:


> Davanti hanno cambi mica banali.
> Sono messi male sulle corsie laterali come cambi.
> 
> In quel ruolo quet'anno qualche valutazione l'hanno sbagliata anche loro.
> ...



l'anno scorso avevano castagne che poteva giocare da entrambi i lati e dava il cambio sia a gosens sia a hoteboer, castagne l'hanno venduto e il sostituto Mæhle non è ancora entrato negli schemi, d'altronde non è sempre natale


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Maggio 2021)

Buciadignho;2341200 ha scritto:


> Il problema é che non so se i nostri davanti siano capaci di fare lo stesso lavoro che hanno fatto quelli della Juve. Ronaldo ieri l'ho visto molto bene, veniva a centrocampo e puliva il pallone per poi far ripartire l'azione. Se non fai giocate da campione non riesci a penetrarli e a farli male. Poi é stata decisamente la migliore Juve vista in stagione.
> 
> Deve consolarci il fatto che il Genoa gli ha fatto 3 goal ed il Parma 2 negli ultimi 10 giorni  .



Dipenderà anche da come approcceranno la partita loro. Qualcosa dietro ci concederanno secondo me.
Dovremo essere bravi a reggere l'onda d'urto che sicuramente ci sarà, poi caleranno e ci concederanno occasioni da sfruttare.
Paradossalmente potrebbe indirizzarsi verso un tipo di partita che ci piace... con spazi per le giocate in contropiede.


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2341178 ha scritto:


> Davanti hanno cambi mica banali.
> Sono messi male sulle corsie laterali come cambi.
> 
> In quel ruolo quet'anno qualche valutazione l'hanno sbagliata anche loro.
> ...



Secondo me invece il loro problema è l'imprescindibilità della coppia Freuler De Roon.
Giocano 60 partite l'anno a ritmi disumani. Adesso li vedo calati, come è umano che sia, fanno fatica a reggere i 90 minuti e tutta la squadra ne risente.

Sulla qualità davanti insomma... capisco il tuo discorso ma secondo me Malinovsky ha qualità. Poi ci sono anche Muriel e Miranchuk. Certo col Papu e Ilicic erano piu maturi e completi, è vero.


----------



## Buciadignho (20 Maggio 2021)

overlord;2341203 ha scritto:


> Non c'è dubbio che siamo in questa situazione per nostri grossissimi demeriti come non vi è dubbio che le manovre del palazzo faranno di tutto per indirizzare l'indirizzabile. Però vorrei fare una considerazione un po' controcorrente.
> 
> Se ci qualificassimo per la CL come cambierà la nostra squadra? Poco, da quello che si dice....
> Difesa titolare: Calabria Kjaer Tomori Theo
> ...



Valutazione condivisibile, pero' io penso che ogni squadra ha il suo punto debole, anzi forse dovrei dire allenatore. Perché noi reagiamo alla fisicità con altra fisicità, mascherando le nostre qualità. Se noi giochiamo come abbiamo sempre fatto nel 2020 c'é la giochiamo alla grande, l'obiettivo scudetto ha completamente messo nel pallone Pioli che ha involontariamente fatto di tutto per perdere la partita di andata.

Sul Manchester United si puo dire quello che si vuole, resta il fatto che sono secondi in Premier ed in finale di EL, eppure noi contro di loro abbiamo giocato alla pari, se non meglio. Perché? Io credo perché non avevamo nulla da perdere, come del resto nel 2020. Avevamo un gioiello che funzionava benissimo, tanto che chi mettevi dentro faceva bene, poi quando hanno cominciato a caricarci di pressione abbiamo in molte occasini completamente cambiato filosofia: niente più giovani e molto poco coraggio.

Ritorna alle basi Stefano, é l'unico modo che abbiamo di vincere.


----------



## Masanijey (20 Maggio 2021)

overlord;2341203 ha scritto:


> Non c'è dubbio che siamo in questa situazione per nostri grossissimi demeriti come non vi è dubbio che le manovre del palazzo faranno di tutto per indirizzare l'indirizzabile. Però vorrei fare una considerazione un po' controcorrente.
> 
> Se ci qualificassimo per la CL come cambierà la nostra squadra? Poco, da quello che si dice....
> Difesa titolare: Calabria Kjaer Tomori Theo
> ...



Beh però è un discorso che non capisco.
Per entrare in zona Champions (dopo 7 anni), giocheremo contro una squadra Champions, che in Champions ci va da anni e va anche piuttosto avanti.
Stare ancora qui a definire l'Atalanta una squadretta mi sembra un pò da rosiconi, cosa che non dobbiamo essere.
Poi non è che noi dobbiamo entrare in Champions l'anno prossima per vincerla. Quello è uno step, obbligatorio, per poter tornare ad ambire a queli livelli.
Sarà dura, c'è poco da dire, possiamo farcela ma non è mica come andare a raccogliere le margherite la Domenica pomeriggio.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Maggio 2021)

Per la carenza di ossigeno purtroppo hanno una semplice soluzione...


----------



## overlord (20 Maggio 2021)

Masanijey;2341223 ha scritto:


> Beh però è un discorso che non capisco.
> Per entrare in zona Champions (dopo 7 anni), giocheremo contro una squadra Champions, che in Champions ci va da anni e va anche piuttosto avanti.
> Stare ancora qui a definire l'Atalanta una squadretta mi sembra un pò da rosiconi, cosa che non dobbiamo essere.
> Poi non è che noi dobbiamo entrare in Champions l'anno prossima per vincerla. Quello è uno step, obbligatorio, per poter tornare ad ambire a queli livelli.
> Sarà dura, c'è poco da dire, possiamo farcela ma non è mica come andare a raccogliere le margherite la Domenica pomeriggio.



L'atalanta è una squadretta paragonata a quello che affronteremmo in CL se ci qualificassimo. Il senso era quello....
La nostra squadra sarà questa per 8 o 9/11 quindi o siamo forti tanto da poter reggere l'urto delle big europee o non lo siamo e allora in dirigenza DEVONO cambiare pesantemente rotta partendo dall'allenatore arrivando fino a quelli che oggi consideriamo titolari fissi.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2337913 ha scritto:


> Ultima giornata di Serie A. Il Milan si giocherà le speranza Champions a Bergamo contro l'Atalanta. I rossoneri devono vincere o sperare in un passo falso della Juve e del Napoli.
> 
> Dove vedere Atalanta - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



Le dichiarazioni pacate di Gasperini fanno già capire l’antifona. Comunque sono in netto calo fisico e dovremo quindi tener botta nella prima frazione. Anche a Genova erano palesemente morti nella seconda frazione.


----------



## mabadi (20 Maggio 2021)

Domanda per gli esperti sui 5ml garantiti dal 2° posto.
Se invece della Juve entrasse il Milan il CL l'Atalanta prenderebbe 11 MLN in più dall'UEFA?


----------



## Raryof (20 Maggio 2021)

Per contenere Zapata a destra proporrei la difesa a 3 con Tomori spostato da quella parte.
Theo e Calabria alzati per andare a comporre un cc a 4, Romagnoli terzo centrale (ultima partita da noi).
Calha dietro le due punte, Rebic e Diaz/Leao.
Non mi sembra la partita del belga questa, non lo rischierei, serve un altro tipo di lavoro difensivo contro la Bergamo calcio e lui quel lavoro lì non lo fa come dovrebbe (davanti poi è un giocatorino di sistema che incide poco o nulla e non dà molti problemi all'esterno avversario di turno).
Accadrà mai? impossibile, si giocherà tutto a centrocampo e su come saremo bravi a gestire i ritmi e ad approcciare bene alla partita.
Ripeto, Theo terzino e Saele ala in questa partita non ce li metterei, sanno perfettamente come aggirare il francese e come tenere a bada Saele che si marca decisamente da solo.


----------



## pato62 (20 Maggio 2021)

Siamo la squadra che ha passato tutti i preliminari di Champions. QUESTO È IL NOSTRO PRELIMINARE DI CHAMPIONS, mettete la musichetta prima della partita, vabbè quest'anno lo anticipano a maggio. È una Finale e ieri abbiamo visto le FINALI come le perde l'Atalanta. Saranno stanchi, scoppiati boooh? Noi dobbiamo essere cazzuti, affamati da Milan, affamati da 7 anni di attesa, noi siamo padroni del nostro destino, senza aspettare regali da nessuno, perché abbiamo visto anche ieri gli aiutini arrivano sempre....
Loro prendono tanti goal, noi abbiamo una buona difesa la migliore in trasferta vinciamo al suono della musichetta del martedì e mercoledì


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Maggio 2021)

ma il gosino ci sarà che ieri ha preso una bella botta da cuadrado? sarebbe un'assenza interessante.


----------



## folletto (20 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2341327 ha scritto:


> ma il gosino ci sarà che ieri ha preso una bella botta da cuadrado? sarebbe un'assenza interessante.



Eh magari restasse fuori, se potessi sceglierne uno da togliere ai bombati sarebbe lui


----------



## Maurizio91 (20 Maggio 2021)

mabadi;2341299 ha scritto:


> Domanda per gli esperti sui 5ml garantiti dal 2° posto.
> Se invece della Juve entrasse il Milan il CL l'Atalanta prenderebbe 11 MLN in più dall'UEFA?


Domanda interessante



pato62;2341324 ha scritto:


> . Saranno stanchi, scoppiati boooh?


Non ho seguito attentamente la partita, onestamente non ho capito quanto il loro brutto secondo tempo sia dovuto a stanchezza o perché la Juventus ha imbrigliato il loro modo di giocare.
Mi sembra di aver visto un Atalanta parecchio confusionaria anche prima dell'1-2. Poi si sono anche innervositi e non hanno combinato più nulla


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2021)

*Designato Mariani

VAR Aureliano

Le formazioni

ATALANTA (3-4-1-2): Gollini; Toloi, Romero, Dijmsiti; Hateboer, De Roon, Freuler, Gosens; Malinovskyi; Muriel, Zapata.

MILAN (4-2-3-1): G.Donnarumma; Calabria, Kjaer, Tomori, Hernandez; Bennacer, Kessié; Saelemaekers, Brahim Diaz, Calhanoglu; Rebic.


*


----------



## kipstar (20 Maggio 2021)

.


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2341463 ha scritto:


> *Designato Mariani
> 
> VAR Aureliano
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Maggio 2021)

.


----------



## Stex (20 Maggio 2021)

.


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2341463 ha scritto:


> *Designato Mariani
> 
> VAR Aureliano
> 
> ...



..


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Maggio 2021)

mabadi;2341299 ha scritto:


> Domanda per gli esperti sui 5ml garantiti dal 2° posto.
> Se invece della Juve entrasse il Milan il CL l'Atalanta prenderebbe 11 MLN in più dall'UEFA?



Domanda interessante, in realtà nessuno conosce le suddivisioni corrette ma in linea di massima è cosi. 

I proventi vengono divisi in base al ranking e alla storicità della squadra, quindi la juve di fatto cannibalizzava anche le quote Atalanta. 
Con l'entrata eventuale del Milan visto il nostro ranking ridicolo degli ultimi 10 anni avranno una fetta magggiore. 

Ma son discorsi inutili, i Bergamaschi non si scanseranno mai. Li conosco troppo bene e conosco come ragionano a Bergamo. 
Entreranno alla morte.


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2337913 ha scritto:


> Ultima giornata di Serie A. Il Milan si giocherà le speranza Champions a Bergamo contro l'Atalanta. I rossoneri devono vincere o sperare in un passo falso della Juve e del Napoli.
> 
> Dove vedere Atalanta - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2337913 ha scritto:


> Ultima giornata di Serie A. Il Milan si giocherà le speranza Champions a Bergamo contro l'Atalanta. I rossoneri devono vincere o sperare in un passo falso della Juve e del Napoli.
> 
> Dove vedere Atalanta - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



La designazione arbitrale non è malaccio, forse c'è una minima speranza.


----------



## Freddiedevil (20 Maggio 2021)

Darren Marshall;2341493 ha scritto:


> La designazione arbitrale non è malaccio, forse c'è una minima speranza.



Io ho una pessima memoria per ciò che riguarda gli arbitri, salvo quelli piú noti.

Chi è questo Mariani?


----------



## folletto (20 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2341463 ha scritto:


> *Designato Mariani
> 
> VAR Aureliano
> 
> ...



E qual'è sto Mariani?


----------



## mandraghe (20 Maggio 2021)

Freddiedevil;2341504 ha scritto:


> Io ho una pessima memoria per ciò che riguarda gli arbitri, salvo quelli piú noti.
> 
> Chi è questo Mariani?






Admin;2341463 ha scritto:


> *Designato Mariani
> 
> VAR Aureliano
> 
> ...




Quest'anno ha diretto il derby d'andata (rigore Kolarov), la gara fuori casa col Sassuolo (vinta 1-2) e proprio l'andata con l'Atalanta, 0-3.

Arbitrò andata e ritorno col Benevento l'anno di Gattuso: le due famose partite che finirono 2-2 (col gol del portiere Brignoli, ed il tragico 0-1 del ritorno, una delle tante perle di Gattuso)


----------



## Pungiglione (20 Maggio 2021)

mandraghe;2341512 ha scritto:


> Quest'anno ha diretto il derby d'andata (rigore Kolarov), la gara fuori casa col Sassuolo (vinta 1-2) e proprio l'andata con l'Atalanta, 0-3.
> 
> Arbitrò andata e ritorno col Benevento l'anno di Gattuso: le due famose partite che finirono 2-2 (col gol del portiere Brignoli, ed il tragico 0-1 del ritorno, una delle tante perle di Gattuso)



A parte il rigore generoso per "fallo" di Kessie su Ilicic non ricordo magagne. Speriamo bene


----------



## mandraghe (20 Maggio 2021)

Pungiglione;2341517 ha scritto:


> A parte il rigore generoso per "fallo" di Kessie su Ilicic non ricordo magagne. Speriamo bene




Condivido. Non sembra sia un sicario come Giacomelli o il fu Tagliavento. Preghiamo e basta. Tanto senza un qualche intervento soprannaturale la vedo comunque dura.


----------



## Solo (20 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2341463 ha scritto:


> *Designato Mariani
> 
> VAR Aureliano
> 
> ...



Mah. Io continuo a pensare che Rebic come centravanti sia la scelta peggiore in assoluto.


----------



## bmb (20 Maggio 2021)

Freddiedevil;2341504 ha scritto:


> Io ho una pessima memoria per ciò che riguarda gli arbitri, salvo quelli piú noti.
> 
> Chi è questo Mariani?





folletto;2341506 ha scritto:


> E qual'è sto Mariani?



7 vittorie 2 pareggi e 3 sconfitte con noi.


----------



## MrPeppez (20 Maggio 2021)

.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Maggio 2021)

.


----------



## SoloMVB (20 Maggio 2021)

.


----------



## MrPeppez (20 Maggio 2021)

.


----------



## mil77 (20 Maggio 2021)

.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Maggio 2021)

Super_Lollo;2341471 ha scritto:


> Domanda interessante, in realtà nessuno conosce le suddivisioni corrette ma in linea di massima è cosi.
> 
> I proventi vengono divisi in base al ranking e alla storicità della squadra, quindi la juve di fatto cannibalizzava anche le quote Atalanta.
> Con l'entrata eventuale del Milan visto il nostro ranking ridicolo degli ultimi 10 anni avranno una fetta magggiore.
> ...



Se è vera questa storia degli 11 milioni, Percassi non solo dirà di scansarsi, probabilmente minaccerà di morte chi non lo fa.

Se.


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2337913 ha scritto:


> Ultima giornata di Serie A. Il Milan si giocherà le speranza Champions a Bergamo contro l'Atalanta. I rossoneri devono vincere o sperare in un passo falso della Juve e del Napoli.
> 
> Dove vedere Atalanta - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...




.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2341463 ha scritto:


> *Designato Mariani
> 
> VAR Aureliano
> 
> ...


Questa partita la sento come non mi capitava da molti anni. Come già detto, dovessimo non vincere la vivrei come una Istanbul 2.0. Poi vedere esultare quel traditore di Pillo proprio non mi andrebbe giù. Devono essere sepolti dai debiti i bianconeri, non devono qualificarsi assolutamente.


----------



## Ecthelion (20 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2337913 ha scritto:


> Ultima giornata di Serie A. Il Milan si giocherà le speranza Champions a Bergamo contro l'Atalanta. I rossoneri devono vincere o sperare in un passo falso della Juve e del Napoli.
> 
> Dove vedere Atalanta - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



Sento già la tensione come se mancassero poche ore. E siamo solo a giovedì sera!


----------



## Pungiglione (20 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2337913 ha scritto:


> Ultima giornata di Serie A. Il Milan si giocherà le speranza Champions a Bergamo contro l'Atalanta. I rossoneri devono vincere o sperare in un passo falso della Juve e del Napoli.
> 
> Dove vedere Atalanta - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



Sentivo con molta più ansia il match col Cagliari, per questa sfida non mi aspetto nulla, una vittoria mi renderebbe felicissimo ma, come detto, ho aspettative zero


----------



## Rudi84 (20 Maggio 2021)

Pungiglione;2341587 ha scritto:


> Sentivo con molta più ansia il match col Cagliari, per questa sfida non mi aspetto nulla, una vittoria mi renderebbe felicissimo ma, come detto, ho aspettative zero



E poi se andasse male ci siamo abituati da anni ormai alle delusioni


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2337913 ha scritto:


> Ultima giornata di Serie A. Il Milan si giocherà le speranza Champions a Bergamo contro l'Atalanta. I rossoneri devono vincere o sperare in un passo falso della Juve e del Napoli.
> 
> Dove vedere Atalanta - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



Ripeto: per me ce la possiamo fare. Non sarà una passeggiata, ovviamente, ma è fattibile. Sempre che abbiano un minimo di ambizione.


----------



## SoloMVB (20 Maggio 2021)

Ragazzi,qualcuno ha una fonte attendibile riguardo al fatto che l'atalanta avrebbe una fetta di premio Uefa maggiore in caso di esclusione della fogna dalla Champions?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Maggio 2021)

Comunque non è normale che io debba perdere anni di vita, per una qualificazione alla Champions 

Alla fine sarò incollato al televisore pure stavolta


----------



## Maurizio91 (20 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2341463 ha scritto:


> *Designato Mariani
> 
> VAR Aureliano
> 
> ...



Per me è la migliore formazione possibile.
Tolto Ibra, il Milan non ha più altre vere punte (Mandzukic non lo considero nemmeno).
Quindi la cosa più importante è mettere gli uomini giusti, al di là dei ruoli.
Non mi giocherei mai La partita per eccellenza con Leao titolare. Mai mai mai.



7AlePato7;2341581 ha scritto:


> Questa partita la sento come non mi capitava da molti anni. Come già detto, dovessimo non vincere la vivrei come una Istanbul 2.0. Poi vedere esultare quel traditore di Pillo proprio non mi andrebbe giù. Devono essere sepolti dai debiti i bianconeri, non devono qualificarsi assolutamente.


Per me sarà la più sentita da anni a questa parte. Altro che parto arreso, qua ci giochiamo tutto. La carne al fuoco è senza precedenti.


----------



## Buciadignho (20 Maggio 2021)

Maurizio91;2341719 ha scritto:


> Per me è la migliore formazione possibile.
> Tolto Ibra, il Milan non ha più altre vere punte (Mandzukic non lo considero nemmeno).
> Quindi la cosa più importante è mettere gli uomini giusti, al di là dei ruoli.
> *Non mi giocherei mai La partita per eccellenza con Leao titolare. Mai mai mai.*
> ...



Pero' Leao a sinistra é un'incognita che puo' farti la giocata decisiva quando si accende, é veloce in contropiede e bravo nel dribbling. Queste sono tutte caratteristiche fondamentali per fare male all'Atalanta che Chala non ha. Ovviamente deve scendere nel campo in un determinato modo, ma all'andata contro Juve, Inter e Roma é stato decisivo.

Il turco lo conosciamo benissimo a sinistra, sappiamo che tipo di partita farà e quali sono le sue caratteristiche. 

Io onestamente rischierei, preferisco giocarmela in questo modo.


----------



## admin (21 Maggio 2021)

*Formazioni dalla GDS *


----------



## Hellscream (21 Maggio 2021)

.


----------



## admin (21 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2341800 ha scritto:


> *Formazioni dalla GDS *



.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2341800 ha scritto:


> *Formazioni dalla GDS *


Solita preoccupazione: L&#8217;ATTACCO. L&#8217;Atalanta però degli spazi li concede quindi speriamo di fargli male.


----------



## Freddiedevil (21 Maggio 2021)

Ho la stessa sensazione che avevo prima di Milan - Manchester 3-0: non so se riusciremo a raggiungere l'obiettivo, ma sono certo che tireremo fuori LA prestazione.


----------



## admin (21 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2337913 ha scritto:


> Ultima giornata di Serie A. Il Milan si giocherà le speranza Champions a Bergamo contro l'Atalanta. I rossoneri devono vincere o sperare in un passo falso della Juve e del Napoli.
> 
> Dove vedere Atalanta - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



Dipende tutto da noi. Loro sono in vacanza. È fattibilissimo, se lo si vuole sul serio


----------



## Raryof (21 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2341919 ha scritto:


> Dipende tutto da noi. Loro sono in vacanza. È fattibilissimo, se lo si vuole sul serio



E' più che certo che non metteranno giù il muso per tutti i 90 minuti come dovremo fare noi, poi se siamo così asini da perdere male o farci gol da soli in una partita così importante e dopo aver fallito 18000 match point ciao cuore.


----------



## bambagias (21 Maggio 2021)

Altro dubbio (oltre ai proventi UEFA): senza la Juve l'Atalanta avrebbe anche la possibilità di entrare in una fascia più alta ai sorteggi?


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2341919 ha scritto:


> Dipende tutto da noi. Loro sono in vacanza. È fattibilissimo, se lo si vuole sul serio



Sono certo che nel primo tempo se la giocheranno un po',sta' a noi rimanere a galla e non chiudere in svantaggio all'intervallo,nel secondo tempo sentiranno la partita di mercoledì nelle gambe e potrebbero calare pure come concentrazione.


----------



## admin (21 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2337913 ha scritto:


> Ultima giornata di Serie A. Il Milan si giocherà le speranza Champions a Bergamo contro l'Atalanta. I rossoneri devono vincere o sperare in un passo falso della Juve e del Napoli.
> 
> Dove vedere Atalanta - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Solo (21 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2337913 ha scritto:


> Ultima giornata di Serie A. Il Milan si giocherà le speranza Champions a Bergamo contro l'Atalanta. I rossoneri devono vincere o sperare in un passo falso della Juve e del Napoli.
> 
> Dove vedere Atalanta - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...


Insomma, non solo giochiamo con Rebic centravanti... 

Mettiamo pure Niang titolare...


----------



## Raryof (21 Maggio 2021)

bambagias;2341925 ha scritto:


> Altro dubbio (oltre ai proventi UEFA): senza la Juve l'Atalanta avrebbe anche la possibilità di entrare in una fascia più alta ai sorteggi?



Ho letto che dovrebbero prendere 15 mln in più, a livello di ranking dovrebbero essere la seconda o terza squadra italiana con la Juve dentro? quindi logicamente sì, avrebbero solo vantaggi...


----------



## Ecthelion (21 Maggio 2021)

Freddiedevil;2341878 ha scritto:


> Ho la stessa sensazione che avevo prima di Milan - Manchester 3-0: non so se riusciremo a raggiungere l'obiettivo, ma sono certo che tireremo fuori LA prestazione.



Che Eupalla ti ascolti! Lo spero tanto anch'io. Avevamo un Kaka allora, però, ed era il mio idolo ....



Admin;2337913 ha scritto:


> Ultima giornata di Serie A. Il Milan si giocherà le speranza Champions a Bergamo contro l'Atalanta. I rossoneri devono vincere o sperare in un passo falso della Juve e del Napoli.
> 
> Dove vedere Atalanta - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...


----------



## Freddiedevil (21 Maggio 2021)

bambagias;2341925 ha scritto:


> Altro dubbio (oltre ai proventi UEFA): senza la Juve l'Atalanta avrebbe anche la possibilità di entrare in una fascia più alta ai sorteggi?



Non credo scalerebbero ulteriormente, già quest'anno erano in terza fascia se non erro.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Maggio 2021)

SoloMVB;2341933 ha scritto:


> Sono certo che nel primo tempo se la giocheranno un po',sta' a noi rimanere a galla e non chiudere in svantaggio all'intervallo,nel secondo tempo sentiranno la partita di mercoledì nelle gambe e potrebbero calare pure come concentrazione.



già, la partita si gioca tutta nel secondo tempo.


----------



## kipstar (21 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2341800 ha scritto:


> *Formazioni dalla GDS *



fin'ora le formazioni della vigilia sono state sempre azzeccate a parte qualche defezione dell'ultimo minuto....credo che l'ultimo dei ballottaggi sia tra Rafa e brahim....


----------



## Freddiedevil (21 Maggio 2021)

Ecthelion;2341945 ha scritto:


> Che Eupalla ti ascolti! Lo spero tanto anch'io. Avevamo un Kaka allora, però, ed era il mio idolo ....



Io ormai ho piú paura del sistema e della cabala. Se vogliono farci fuori abbiamo poche chances (dovremmo replicare la partita dello stadium senza nessuna sbavatura), ma in una gara onesta per me in contropiede li possiamo tagliare a fette.
Non so, ho buone sensazioni da ieri. 

È vero che a quei tempi avevamo il giocatore piú forte del mondo con noi, ma è pur vero che sta alatanta qua non è di certo quel Manchester che poi avrebbe vinto la coppa l'anno dopo eh.


----------



## Freddiedevil (21 Maggio 2021)

kipstar;2341960 ha scritto:


> fin'ora le formazioni della vigilia sono state sempre azzeccate a parte qualche defezione dell'ultimo minuto....credo che l'ultimo dei ballottaggi sia tra Rafa e brahim....



Forse Leao - di certo un Leao vogliosi e grintoso, non il dormiglione che è stato nelle ultime settimane - avrebbe piú senso di Brahim se vuoi prenderli alle spalle e infilarli di ripartenza.
L'importante è che lui e ante non si pestino i piedi.

Brahim lo userei come cambio a metà secondo tempo se siamo sotto, o se la dobbiamo sbloccare per scompigliargli un po' la difesa visto che loro giocano uomo contro uomo, mentre lui invece ama svariare.

Magari come allo stadium Pioli fa il fenomeno - nessuno avrebbe scommesso un euro su Brahim migliore in campo alla fine, e pochi lo volevano in campo - e mettendo Leao l'azzecca di nuovo.
Abbiamo capito che quando se ne esce con ste mosse fantasiose, o si rivelano geniali come a Torino, oppure delle stronxate assurde come meité nella partita d'andata.


----------



## Ecthelion (21 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2341800 ha scritto:


> *Formazioni dalla GDS *



Intanto le quote si sono capovolte e attualmente l'Atalanta è favorita a 2.35, Milan a 2.50.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Maggio 2021)

Pungiglione;2341587 ha scritto:


> Sentivo con molta più ansia il match col Cagliari, per questa sfida non mi aspetto nulla, una vittoria mi renderebbe felicissimo ma, come detto, ho aspettative zero



anche io sentivo molto di più cagliari... sono svuotato.
anche una impossibile vittoria credo la prenderò piuttosto soft.


----------



## DavidGoffin (21 Maggio 2021)

Nonostante sia l'ultima giornata e per mesi non ci sarà più il campionato, può essere che eviterò di farmi del male e non guarderò nulla visto che si gioca pure di sera spegnerò il telefono e mi guarderò un film e poi per le 22:30 scoprirò tutto.

Sto seriamente prendendo in considerazione di fare così e limitare cirrosi epatica


----------



## DavidGoffin (21 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2337913 ha scritto:


> Ultima giornata di Serie A. Il Milan si giocherà le speranza Champions a Bergamo contro l'Atalanta. I rossoneri devono vincere o sperare in un passo falso della Juve e del Napoli.
> 
> Dove vedere Atalanta - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



Addirittura sia Muriel che Zapata assieme che fanno quasi sempre staffetta! Ciao proprio

Ho visto che c'è The Kingdom anche se l'ho già viso 20 volte


----------



## mabadi (21 Maggio 2021)

Ma cosa ha fatto Tonali per non entrare più? gli viene preferito Meitè


----------



## emamilan99 (21 Maggio 2021)

l'importante è che leao e rebic giochino assieme.. presentarsi a bergamo con la trequarti delle ultime partite è un suicidio.


----------



## admin (21 Maggio 2021)

*Formazioni da Sky*


----------



## admin (21 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2337913 ha scritto:


> Ultima giornata di Serie A. Il Milan si giocherà le speranza Champions a Bergamo contro l'Atalanta. I rossoneri devono vincere o sperare in un passo falso della Juve e del Napoli.
> 
> Dove vedere Atalanta - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Djici (21 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2342113 ha scritto:


> *Formazioni da Sky*



Senza Rebic.
Andiamo bene.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Maggio 2021)

DavidGoffin;2342078 ha scritto:


> Nonostante sia l'ultima giornata e per mesi non ci sarà più il campionato, può essere che eviterò di farmi del male e non guarderò nulla visto che si gioca pure di sera spegnerò il telefono e mi guarderò un film e poi per le 22:30 scoprirò tutto.
> 
> Sto seriamente prendendo in considerazione di fare così e limitare cirrosi epatica



il problema di fare così è che stai agitato 2 ore e quando aspetti il caricamento del risultato alla fine rischi l'infarto.
per non parlare degli ultimi minuti quando viene la tachicardia e non sai se e quando la partita finirà. rischi di vedere il risultato al 92° e con 2 minuti di recupero ancora puoi benissimo lasciarci le penne. ho una certa esperienza in questo campo.
seguirla sul forum è il metodo migliore di limitare l'ansia.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2342113 ha scritto:


> *Formazioni da Sky*



in pratica loro giocano l'infrasettimanale e beccano botte e poi noi abbiamo le defezioni.

non fa una piega.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Maggio 2021)

Rebic , a parte l'acciaccatura ,ha sempre fatto bene da subentrato.
Il problema sarà il titolare...riuscirà a combinare qualcosa di buono ?


----------



## Maurizio91 (21 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2342125 ha scritto:


> in pratica loro giocano l'infrasettimanale e beccano botte e poi noi abbiamo le defezioni.
> 
> non fa una piega.



Finirà che sta finale di coppa italia è un vantaggio per loro "perché li ha tenuti caldi". Sulla falsariga del Cagliari che gioca meglio senza obiettivi "perché a mente libera".
La serie mondo al contrario continua


----------



## folletto (21 Maggio 2021)

Il nostro più grande problema nel girone di ritorno è evidente guardando la formazione, e mi viene da pensare che non siamo poi così cessi se con un Ibra 40enne che avrà giocato neanche metà delle partite siamo stati primi o secondi per più di 3/4 di campionato. 
E' stato un grave errore Mandzukic anche se sulla carta poteva essere l'uomo adatto, ma è arrivato in condizioni pietose e l'infortunio appena arrivato ha fatto il resto. 
Speriamo che gli dei del calcio siano col Milan domenica sera, ma col turco e Leao ci vorrebbe davvero una buona dose di fortuna.


----------



## Jino (21 Maggio 2021)

folletto;2342155 ha scritto:


> Il nostro più grande problema nel girone di ritorno è evidente guardando la formazione, e mi viene da pensare che non siamo poi così cessi se con un Ibra 40enne che avrà giocato neanche metà delle partite siamo stati primi o secondi per più di 3/4 di campionato.
> E' stato un grave errore Mandzukic anche se sulla carta poteva essere l'uomo adatto, ma è arrivato in condizioni pietose e l'infortunio appena arrivato ha fatto il resto.
> Speriamo che gli dei del calcio siano col Milan domenica sera, ma col turco e Leao ci vorrebbe davvero una buona dose di fortuna.



Resto convinto che con Ibra quelle 6-7 partite in più a quest'ora saremmo già stati qualificati. In molte partite la sua assenza si è sentita, la sua qualità, il suo dominio fisico davanti.


----------



## folletto (21 Maggio 2021)

Jino;2342158 ha scritto:


> Resto convinto che con Ibra quelle 6-7 partite in più a quest'ora saremmo già stati qualificati. In molte partite la sua assenza si è sentita, la sua qualità, il suo dominio fisico davanti.



Ne sono convinto anche io ma sarebbe bastata anche una degna alternativa a Ibra.


----------



## Ambrole (21 Maggio 2021)

folletto;2342162 ha scritto:


> Ne sono convinto anche io ma sarebbe bastata anche una degna alternativa a Ibra.



Sarebbe bastato un Pavoletti qualunque


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Maggio 2021)

folletto;2342155 ha scritto:


> Il nostro più grande problema nel girone di ritorno è evidente guardando la formazione, e mi viene da pensare che non siamo poi così cessi se con un Ibra 40enne che avrà giocato neanche metà delle partite siamo stati primi o secondi per più di 3/4 di campionato.
> E' stato un grave errore Mandzukic anche se sulla carta poteva essere l'uomo adatto, ma è arrivato in condizioni pietose e l'infortunio appena arrivato ha fatto il resto.
> Speriamo che gli dei del calcio siano col Milan domenica sera, ma col turco e Leao ci vorrebbe davvero una buona dose di fortuna.



manza per me è un errore perchè anche in forma non è assolutamente il tipo di punta che ci serve.
comunque ormai è andato.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Maggio 2021)

Sicuramente Mandzukic non era il giocatore preferito da noi tifosi,anzi,però a gennaio con 2 noccioline era l'unico giocatore che poteva arrivare.

Parlare dopo è sempre facile,però ricordiamoci la sfiga immensa che abbiamo avuto : Mandzkic doveva essere il ricambio di Ibra.
In quanto riserva,doveva semplicemente sostituire Ibra per qualche partita,giusto per permettergli di riposare (eravamo ancora dentro l'europa league).

Complice anche l'età dei due eh,nessuno lo mette in dubbio,ma qualcuno di noi poteva prevedere che si sarebbero scassati contemporaneamente ? 

Questo per noi è stato un anno anomalo per gli infortuni,e ancora nessuno dello staff ha pagato.....


----------



## admin (21 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2337913 ha scritto:


> Ultima giornata di Serie A. Il Milan si giocherà le speranza Champions a Bergamo contro l'Atalanta. I rossoneri devono vincere o sperare in un passo falso della Juve e del Napoli.
> 
> Dove vedere Atalanta - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



*Quotate

Non possiamo ripetere sempre le stesse cose
*


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Maggio 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle;2342172 ha scritto:


> Sicuramente Mandzukic non era il giocatore preferito da noi tifosi,anzi,però a gennaio con 2 noccioline era l'unico giocatore che poteva arrivare.
> 
> Parlare dopo è sempre facile,però ricordiamoci la sfiga immensa che abbiamo avuto : Mandzkic doveva essere il ricambio di Ibra.
> In quanto riserva,doveva semplicemente sostituire Ibra per qualche partita,giusto per permettergli di riposare (eravamo ancora dentro l'europa league).
> ...



le storie delle 2 noccioline e del parlare dopo continuano ad essere assurde.. non capisco perchè le senta riproporre di continuo. 
un buon numero di persone qui han detto fermamente che era un cesso e le 2 noccioline sono in realtà 3.6M per 6 mesi ossia il 3o più pagati in rosa.

questo errore costerà la CL e stiamo ancora a scusarlo.


----------



## pato62 (22 Maggio 2021)

La mancanza di un centravanti è atavica, sentire la mancanza del grande Ibra è segno che non abbiamo nessuno davanti. Chi abbiamo avuto negli ultimi anni come punta? Scarti delle altre squadre Pjatek, André Silva, Lapadula, oppure giovani che non sono mai emersi Colombo. Hauge all'inizio dell'anno dopo il preliminare sembrava una cometa è poi diventata una meteora, a gennaio poi prendiamo Marione che come acciacchi sta peggio di Ibra. Oggi è l'apice di questa mancanza e Leao titolare al centro credo sia la prima partita di Rafa da solo in avanti, dobbiamo sempre sperare nei goal di Theo Hernandez o dei rigori di Kessie e delle invenzioni di Brahim ma resta il fatto che una squadra che ha avuto Van Basten, Inzaghi, Shevchenko oggi ha una poltrona vuota al centro dell'attacco.


----------



## Djici (22 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2342113 ha scritto:


> *Formazioni da Sky*



Non c'è la faccio ad aspettare fino a domani sera... Sono carico a mille


----------



## admin (22 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2337913 ha scritto:


> Ultima giornata di Serie A. Il Milan si giocherà le speranza Champions a Bergamo contro l'Atalanta. I rossoneri devono vincere o sperare in un passo falso della Juve e del Napoli.
> 
> Dove vedere Atalanta - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...


.


----------



## admin (22 Maggio 2021)

*Le formazioni da Sky dopo il quasi forfait di Rebic*


----------



## Pit96 (22 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2342431 ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni da Sky dopo il quasi forfait di Rebic*



Fino a domani sera non voglio pensarci. Mi viene l'angoscia già ora. Non sono pronto


----------



## admin (22 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2337913 ha scritto:


> Ultima giornata di Serie A. Il Milan si giocherà le speranza Champions a Bergamo contro l'Atalanta. I rossoneri devono vincere o sperare in un passo falso della Juve e del Napoli.
> 
> Dove vedere Atalanta - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



Resto sempre moderatamente ottimista. Ma Niang prima punta è un pò una mazzata.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2342431 ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni da Sky dopo il quasi forfait di Rebic*



Non la vedrò. Ogni 20-25 min mi aggiornerò col forum o la diretta. Per una volta ci andasse bene...


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2342442 ha scritto:


> Resto sempre moderatamente ottimista. Ma Niang prima punta è un pò una mazzata.



Domani contano voglia, determinazione e palle. Giocando così andrebbe bene perché loro non giocheranno alla morte.


----------



## Ecthelion (22 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2337913 ha scritto:


> Ultima giornata di Serie A. Il Milan si giocherà le speranza Champions a Bergamo contro l'Atalanta. I rossoneri devono vincere o sperare in un passo falso della Juve e del Napoli.
> 
> Dove vedere Atalanta - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



Io avrei messo Hauge dal primo minuto, ma probabilmente non ci capisco niente.
E sono convinto che abbia litigato con qualcuno in maniera pesante per essere stato escluso ormai pare definitivamente.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (22 Maggio 2021)

Non segneremo un gol manco per sbaglio... a leggere i nomi delle nostre bocche di fuoco mi vengono i brividi. 


Speriamo che il buon Dio, domani sera butti uno sguardo benevolo sul nostro futuro


----------



## Ruuddil23 (22 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2342431 ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni da Sky dopo il quasi forfait di Rebic*



Il giocatore con più doti di finalizzazione del nostro pacchetto offensivo è...Hernandez, un difensore. penso che già questo faccia capire tutto.


----------



## zamp2010 (22 Maggio 2021)

Non ho commentato sulle partite per tutto il campionato ma serve un sacco di fortuna per andare a Bergamo a vincere domani con questa formazione.


----------



## emamilan99 (22 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2342113 ha scritto:


> *Formazioni da Sky*



cioè schieriamo ancora questa trequarti leggera? Con nessuno dei 3 che entra mai in area? Ed oltretutto con punta leao che sarà mangiato vivo dai 3 centrali avversari.. ma come si fa?


----------



## folletto (22 Maggio 2021)

Gufata di Montolivo, gufata di Caressa, Rebic KO........altro?


----------



## Love (22 Maggio 2021)

vista la formazione domani ci vuole una fortuna enorme...tipo che leao si trasformi per una notte in van basten


----------



## Walker (22 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2342114 ha scritto:


> .


L'infortunio di Rebic è la ciliegina sulla torta di una stagione disastrata sotto questo aspetto, e proprio nella partita decisiva.
Leao fuori ruolo e ancora Hauge in panchina.
Onestamente non so più cosa pensare, se non che la prossima stagione almeno eviteremo i preliminari di Europa League....per la vittoria mi sono già messo il cuore in pace.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2337913 ha scritto:


> Ultima giornata di Serie A. Il Milan si giocherà le speranza Champions a Bergamo contro l'Atalanta. I rossoneri devono vincere o sperare in un passo falso della Juve e del Napoli.
> 
> Dove vedere Atalanta - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



Non la guarderò, l'altra settimana mi è venuta una crisi a fine partita e non voglio rimetterci ulteriormente di salute.


----------



## Pit96 (22 Maggio 2021)

Sto leggendo il libro di Sheva... Ce la metterò tutta per finirlo entro domani sera, se andasse male la partita non avrei la forza di continuarlo.
Però ho dentro un'adrenalina pazzesca per la partita. Dobbiamo dare tutto. E anche di più


----------



## gabri65 (22 Maggio 2021)

Lorenzo 89;2342585 ha scritto:


> Non la guarderò, l'altra settimana mi è venuta una crisi a fine partita e non voglio rimetterci ulteriormente di salute.



All'incirca quello che succede ai giocatori del Milan, mi sembra adeguato.

Sembrano assenti nelle partite, e con una salute ben lontano dall'ottimale, si rompono da fermo e son sempre sfasciati per mesi.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Maggio 2021)

gabri65;2342588 ha scritto:


> All'incirca quello che succede ai giocatori del Milan, mi sembra adeguato.
> 
> Sembrano assenti nelle partite, e con una salute ben lontano dall'ottimale, si rompono da fermo e son sempre sfasciati per mesi.



A parte gli scherzi, dopo la partita col Cagliari mi sono veramente sentito male e non l'ho detto tanto per dire, nel topic del post-partita ho scritto che non mi sentivo così di melma dal dopo Istanbul.
Per me è stata la classica goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso, magari più avanti ritornerò a vedere le partite ma per il momento mi voglio prendere una pausa, anche se seguirò il forum.
Complimenti a te e a tanti altri tifosi sul forum e in generale che seguiranno il Milan nonostante tutto, io mi prendo una bella pausa di riflessione.
Roba che ero a faccia in giù sulla mia scrivania davanti al pc che dava la partita e mio padre che mi dava delle pacche sulla schiena per rincuorarmi, cose mai viste, specie all'età che ho poi, manco fossi un ragazzino.


----------



## Jino (22 Maggio 2021)

Lorenzo 89;2342595 ha scritto:


> A parte gli scherzi, dopo la partita col Cagliari mi sono veramente sentito male e non l'ho detto tanto per dire, nel topic del post-partita ho scritto che non mi sentivo così di melma dal dopo Istanbul.
> Per me è stata la classica goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso, magari più avanti ritornerò a vedere le partite ma per il momento mi voglio prendere una pausa, anche se seguirò il forum.
> Complimenti a te e a tanti altri tifosi sul forum e in generale che seguiranno il Milan nonostante tutto, io mi prendo una bella pausa di riflessione.
> Roba che ero a faccia in giù sulla mia scrivania davanti al pc che dava la partita e mio padre che mi dava delle pacche sulla schiena per rincuorarmi, cose mai viste, specie all'età che ho poi, manco fossi un ragazzino.



La delusione di domenica non è stato il pari in sè, è stato il pari arrivato senza averci provato, senza aver visto quella determinazione che erano veramente fondamentali.

Paura di non vincere, non abbiamo vinto per quello. E' come uscire con una gnocca stellare che te la sta per dare e tu vieni nelle mutande, questo è successo ai calciatori domenica.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (22 Maggio 2021)

Siamo pronti per domani ?
io ho anche preso leao per il fantacalcio,confido in lui


----------



## admin (22 Maggio 2021)

*Formazioni dal CorSera in edicola

Atalanta (3-4-1-2): 95 Gollini; 2 Toloi, 17 Romero, 19 Djimsiti; 3 Maehle, 15 De Roon, 11 Freuler, 8 Gosens; 18 Malinovskyi; 91 Zapata, 9 Muriel

Milan (4-2-3-1): 99 G. Donnarumma; 2 Calabria, 24 Kjaer, 23 Tomori, 19 Hernandez; 4 Bennacer, 79 Kessie; 56 Saelemaekers, 21 Diaz, 10 Calhanoglu; 17 Leao

Arbitro: Mariani*


----------



## kYMERA (22 Maggio 2021)

.


----------



## emamilan99 (22 Maggio 2021)

.


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2342635 ha scritto:


> *Formazioni dal CorSera in edicola
> 
> Atalanta (3-4-1-2): 95 Gollini; 2 Toloi, 17 Romero, 19 Djimsiti; 3 Maehle, 15 De Roon, 11 Freuler, 8 Gosens; 18 Malinovskyi; 91 Zapata, 9 Muriel
> 
> ...



.


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2337913 ha scritto:


> Ultima giornata di Serie A. Il Milan si giocherà le speranza Champions a Bergamo contro l'Atalanta. I rossoneri devono vincere o sperare in un passo falso della Juve e del Napoli.
> 
> Dove vedere Atalanta - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



.


----------



## gabri65 (23 Maggio 2021)

Lorenzo 89;2342595 ha scritto:


> A parte gli scherzi, dopo la partita col Cagliari mi sono veramente sentito male e non l'ho detto tanto per dire, nel topic del post-partita ho scritto che non mi sentivo così di melma dal dopo Istanbul.
> Per me è stata la classica goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso, magari più avanti ritornerò a vedere le partite ma per il momento mi voglio prendere una pausa, anche se seguirò il forum.
> Complimenti a te e a tanti altri tifosi sul forum e in generale che seguiranno il Milan nonostante tutto, io mi prendo una bella pausa di riflessione.
> Roba che ero a faccia in giù sulla mia scrivania davanti al pc che dava la partita e mio padre che mi dava delle pacche sulla schiena per rincuorarmi, cose mai viste, specie all'età che ho poi, manco fossi un ragazzino.



Ti capisco.

Io ho una passione ardente, per me il Milan è più di una semplice squadra da simpatizzare. Rappresenta (nel calcio) un ideale di vita, un modello, un qualcosa che va aldilà della ragione. Rappresenta me stesso, con sofferenze e gioie, e le battaglie contro l'avversario munendosi di coraggio e gioco costruttivo.

Ma nonostante questo, so benissimo che non posso comandarlo o esserne schiavo. L'ho scelto e l'ho sentito mio, fin da quando era ancora in serie B. Perciò per certe cose sono immune. Poi ho avuto la fortuna di vedere la cavalcata meravigliosa fino alle CL.

Spero che troverai un equilibrio, eliminando la parte negativa e partecipando all'immaginario collettivo con lo spirito giusto, senza farti condizionare al punto di stare male fisicamente. Vedrai che verranno tempi migliori, se qualcuno vorrà. Per ora dobbiamo avere solo pazienza.



Admin;2342635 ha scritto:


> *Formazioni dal CorSera in edicola
> 
> Atalanta (3-4-1-2): 95 Gollini; 2 Toloi, 17 Romero, 19 Djimsiti; 3 Maehle, 15 De Roon, 11 Freuler, 8 Gosens; 18 Malinovskyi; 91 Zapata, 9 Muriel
> 
> ...


----------



## Buciadignho (23 Maggio 2021)

Lorenzo 89;2342595 ha scritto:


> A parte gli scherzi, dopo la partita col Cagliari mi sono veramente sentito male e non l'ho detto tanto per dire, nel topic del post-partita ho scritto che non mi sentivo così di melma dal dopo Istanbul.
> Per me è stata la classica goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso, magari più avanti ritornerò a vedere le partite ma per il momento mi voglio prendere una pausa, anche se seguirò il forum.
> Complimenti a te e a tanti altri tifosi sul forum e in generale che seguiranno il Milan nonostante tutto, io mi prendo una bella pausa di riflessione.
> Roba che ero a faccia in giù sulla mia scrivania davanti al pc che dava la partita e mio padre che mi dava delle pacche sulla schiena per rincuorarmi, cose mai viste, specie all'età che ho poi, manco fossi un ragazzino.



Quanto ti capisco fratello  , mi sono sentito a pezzi dopo quella partita, non sono riuscito a chiudere occhio e per come la vivo questa squadra ho avuto una settimana deprimente e senza senso. Al lavoro non ci capisco più nulla, sono produttivo 1/10 del normale, e mi chiedo chi me lo fa fare a volte  . Siamo nati cosi, niente da fare.

Diciamo che se lunedi ero col morale a terra e senza voglia di continuare a seguire questa squadra per avere una vita meno stressante perché dovevo ancora sbollire la rabbia oggi é diverso  , a freddo ho un po rivisto ed analizzato la stagione, ho visto quanti giocatori abbiamo rivalutato, ho visto progressi fatti negli ultimi 2 anni, ho visto l'età media della squadra (quindi il prossimo anno +1 anno di esperienza e non é banale) e sono convinto più di prima che il nostro é il miglior progetto in Itlalia e che in 2- anni ci porterà molte soddisfazioni a patto di continuare a ragionare come fatto fin'ora (magari evitare Marione e Meité nel futuro non fa male  ).

Quindi la partita é da vedere, e spero che anche tu lo faccia e poi magari tra 3 anni ci verranno i brividi pensando a questo momento


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Maggio 2021)

gabri65;2342653 ha scritto:


> Ma nonostante questo, so benissimo che non posso comandarlo o esserne schiavo. L'ho scelto e l'ho sentito mio, fin da quando era ancora in serie B. Perciò per certe cose sono immune. Poi ho avuto la fortuna di vedere la cavalcata meravigliosa fino alle CL.


Con questo chiudo l'OT:
in pratica è la stessa cosa che mi ha detto mio padre, io ero in lacrime e delusissimo e lui impassibile, anche se ovviamente amareggiato.
Gli ho chiesto come mai fosse così tranquillo e pacato, e lui mi ha detto che dopo aver visto il Milan in B (e lui ci andava proprio allo stadio a vedere le partite in B, in quel periodo era di servizio a Como in guardia di finanza) o il Milan di Sacchi ormai niente più gli fa effetto.



Admin;2337913 ha scritto:


> Ultima giornata di Serie A. Il Milan si giocherà le speranza Champions a Bergamo contro l'Atalanta. I rossoneri devono vincere o sperare in un passo falso della Juve e del Napoli.
> 
> Dove vedere Atalanta - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...


----------



## Djici (23 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2342635 ha scritto:


> *Formazioni dal CorSera in edicola
> 
> Atalanta (3-4-1-2): 95 Gollini; 2 Toloi, 17 Romero, 19 Djimsiti; 3 Maehle, 15 De Roon, 11 Freuler, 8 Gosens; 18 Malinovskyi; 91 Zapata, 9 Muriel
> 
> ...



Non sono riuscito a dormire.
Dai dai che facciamo una partita stupenda tra solo 13 ore e 15 minuti.

Sarà una giornata lunghissima!


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2342635 ha scritto:


> *Formazioni dal CorSera in edicola
> 
> Atalanta (3-4-1-2): 95 Gollini; 2 Toloi, 17 Romero, 19 Djimsiti; 3 Maehle, 15 De Roon, 11 Freuler, 8 Gosens; 18 Malinovskyi; 91 Zapata, 9 Muriel
> 
> ...



Sto soffrendo tantissimo. Leao punta, passo e chiudo.


----------



## Ecthelion (23 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2337913 ha scritto:


> Ultima giornata di Serie A. Il Milan si giocherà le speranza Champions a Bergamo contro l'Atalanta. I rossoneri devono vincere o sperare in un passo falso della Juve e del Napoli.
> 
> Dove vedere Atalanta - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



Spero solo che Ibra stia prendendo a schiaffi Leao da stamattina alle 5 AM fino a un minuto dall'inizio della partita senza sosta. È poco tempo in effetti, ma c'è una minima probabilità che possa svegliarlo.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2337913 ha scritto:


> Ultima giornata di Serie A. Il Milan si giocherà le speranza Champions a Bergamo contro l'Atalanta. I rossoneri devono vincere o sperare in un passo falso della Juve e del Napoli.
> 
> Dove vedere Atalanta - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



Il gran giorno è arrivato di questo strano e anomalo campionato in tempi di covid.
Oggi si potrebbero ridisegnare le gerarchie del calcio italiano oppure potremmo registrare l'ennesimo fallimento e l'ennesimo anno zero.


----------



## SoloMVB (23 Maggio 2021)

Spero che arrivino presto le 23 di stasera,non si può reggere st'ansia,vada come vada.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Maggio 2021)

SoloMVB;2342715 ha scritto:


> Spero che arrivino presto le 23 di stasera,non si può reggere st'ansia,vada come vada.



Una cosa è certa : stanotte non si dorme.


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2337913 ha scritto:


> Ultima giornata di Serie A. Il Milan si giocherà le speranza Champions a Bergamo contro l'Atalanta. I rossoneri devono vincere o sperare in un passo falso della Juve e del Napoli.
> 
> Dove vedere Atalanta - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



Si può fare. Ampiamente.


----------



## Simo98 (23 Maggio 2021)

.


----------



## 7vinte (23 Maggio 2021)

Ho sognato che all'89' stavamo noi 1-0 in vantaggio con l'Atalanta, la Juve 2-2 col Bologna e il Napoli 1-1 con il Verona.


----------



## Pungiglione (23 Maggio 2021)

7vinte;2342724 ha scritto:


> Ho sognato che all'89' stavamo noi 1-0 in vantaggio con l'Atalanta, la Juve 2-2 col Bologna e il Napoli 1-1 con il Verona.



Immagino ti sarai svegliato tutto sudato


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2342711 ha scritto:


> Il gran giorno è arrivato di questo strano e anomalo campionato in tempi di covid.
> Oggi si potrebbero ridisegnare le gerarchie del calcio italiano oppure potremmo registrare l'ennesimo fallimento e l'ennesimo anno zero.



Mi hai dato uno spunto


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Maggio 2021)

Super_Lollo;2342730 ha scritto:


> Mi hai dato uno spunto



Grande lollo.


----------



## Ecthelion (23 Maggio 2021)

7vinte;2342724 ha scritto:


> Ho sognato che all'89' stavamo noi 1-0 in vantaggio con l'Atalanta, la Juve 2-2 col Bologna e il Napoli 1-1 con il Verona.



Il tuo subconscio ti ha svegliato per evitarti il rigore per la Juve al 91&#8304;, il goal di Mertens all'ultimo secondo e ( ... non dico altro... )


----------



## sion (23 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2342722 ha scritto:



> Si può fare. Ampiamente.



dici?? lo spero ma sono pessimista stavolta..speriamo di sbagliarmi alla grande


----------



## kipstar (23 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2337913 ha scritto:


> Ultima giornata di Serie A. Il Milan si giocherà le speranza Champions a Bergamo contro l'Atalanta. I rossoneri devono vincere o sperare in un passo falso della Juve e del Napoli.
> 
> Dove vedere Atalanta - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



Comunque una cosa lo si capirà fin da subito come gira la partita. Se ci siamo o meno in campo....quando abbiamo fatto le nostre prestazioni migliori siamo partiti subito con ritmo buono ottimo cercando fare la nostra partita....quando non lo abbiamo fatto fin da subito si capiva già che non c'era trippa per gatti....


----------



## bmb (23 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2342635 ha scritto:


> *Formazioni dal CorSera in edicola
> 
> Atalanta (3-4-1-2): 95 Gollini; 2 Toloi, 17 Romero, 19 Djimsiti; 3 Maehle, 15 De Roon, 11 Freuler, 8 Gosens; 18 Malinovskyi; 91 Zapata, 9 Muriel
> 
> ...



Gosens, manco a dirlo, bello fresco.


----------



## Love (23 Maggio 2021)

bmb;2342746 ha scritto:


> Gosens, manco a dirlo, bello fresco.



e vabbè di cosa parliamo...metodo gasp...capisci a me...


----------



## Mika (23 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2342635 ha scritto:


> *Formazioni dal CorSera in edicola
> 
> Atalanta (3-4-1-2): 95 Gollini; 2 Toloi, 17 Romero, 19 Djimsiti; 3 Maehle, 15 De Roon, 11 Freuler, 8 Gosens; 18 Malinovskyi; 91 Zapata, 9 Muriel
> 
> ...



Loro hanno giocato mercoledì con Gosens dopo partita acciaccato ora recuperato, il beverone magico ha funzionato ancora vedo. Noi intanto abbiamo perso Rebic. Dai, facciamo sta amichevole e poi vacanza.


----------



## Ecthelion (23 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2342635 ha scritto:


> *Formazioni dal CorSera in edicola
> 
> Atalanta (3-4-1-2): 95 Gollini; 2 Toloi, 17 Romero, 19 Djimsiti; 3 Maehle, 15 De Roon, 11 Freuler, 8 Gosens; 18 Malinovskyi; 91 Zapata, 9 Muriel
> 
> ...




Dieci ore alla nostra più difficile sfida professionale.
Tutto si decide oggi. Ragazzi, la vita è un gioco di centimetri. E così è il football.
Perché in entrambi questi giochi, la vita e il football, il margine d'errore è ridottissimo. Capitelo...
Mezzo passo fatto un po' in anticipo o in ritardo e voi non ce la fate. Mezzo secondo troppo veloci o troppo lenti e mancate la presa. Ma i centimetri che ci servono sono dappertutto, sono intorno a noi, ci sono in ogni break della partita, ad ogni minuto, ad ogni secondo.
In questa squadra si combatte per un centimetro. In questa squadra massacriamo di fatica noi stessi e tutti quelli intorno a noi, per un centimetro. Ci difendiamo con le unghie e con i denti per un centimetro.
Perché sappiamo che quando andremo a sommare tutti quei centimetri, il totale allora farà la differenza tra la vittoria e la sconfitta, la differenza tra vivere e morire.
E voglio dirvi una cosa: in ogni scontro è colui il quale è disposto a morire che guadagnerà un centimetro.
E io so che se potrò avere un'esistenza appagante sarà perché sono disposto ancora a battermi e a morire per quel centimetro. La nostra vita è tutta lì. In questo consiste, e in quei 10 centimetri davanti alla faccia.

Ma io non posso obbligarvi a lottare! Dovrete guardare il compagno che avete accanto, guardarlo negli occhi. Io scommetto che ci vedrete un uomo determinato a guadagnare terreno con voi. Che ci vedrete un uomo che si sacrificherà volentieri per questa squadra, consapevole del fatto che quando sarà il momento voi farete lo stesso per lui.
Questo è essere una squadra, signori miei!
Perciò... o noi risorgiamo adesso, come collettivo, o saremo annientati individualmente.
È il football ragazzi! È tutto quì.
Allora, che cosa volete fare?
(cit.)


----------



## Solo (23 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2342635 ha scritto:


> *Formazioni dal CorSera in edicola
> 
> Atalanta (3-4-1-2): 95 Gollini; 2 Toloi, 17 Romero, 19 Djimsiti; 3 Maehle, 15 De Roon, 11 Freuler, 8 Gosens; 18 Malinovskyi; 91 Zapata, 9 Muriel
> 
> ...


Pioli si gioca la carriera, speriamo l'abbia preparata bene.


----------



## Tobi (23 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2342635 ha scritto:


> *Formazioni dal CorSera in edicola
> 
> Atalanta (3-4-1-2): 95 Gollini; 2 Toloi, 17 Romero, 19 Djimsiti; 3 Maehle, 15 De Roon, 11 Freuler, 8 Gosens; 18 Malinovskyi; 91 Zapata, 9 Muriel
> 
> ...



Che poi a guardare le formazioni, non cambierei mai e poi mai la nostra difesa ed il nostro centrocampo titolare. Purtroppo il nostro attacco è penoso. Li siamo veramente imbarazzanti. L'unica speranza è che Leao approfitti della lentezza dei difensori bergamaschi con qualche strappo in velocità perchè non vedo altri modo per poter far male per quanto riguarda il gioco attivo. L'altra opzione sarebbe la balistica di calhanoglu ma al solo pensiero mi crollano tutte le speranze


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2342635 ha scritto:


> *Formazioni dal CorSera in edicola
> 
> Atalanta (3-4-1-2): 95 Gollini; 2 Toloi, 17 Romero, 19 Djimsiti; 3 Maehle, 15 De Roon, 11 Freuler, 8 Gosens; 18 Malinovskyi; 91 Zapata, 9 Muriel
> 
> ...



La sento troppo e ho deciso di non vederla.


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2337913 ha scritto:


> Ultima giornata di Serie A. Il Milan si giocherà le speranza Champions a Bergamo contro l'Atalanta. I rossoneri devono vincere o sperare in un passo falso della Juve e del Napoli.
> 
> Dove vedere Atalanta - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



Sono già in ansia totale, non c'è la faccio...


----------



## pazzomania (23 Maggio 2021)

Dai dai dai! 

Non abbiamo la minima possibilità di tornare quello che eravamo, se non torniamo in CL.

F O R Z A !


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2342635 ha scritto:


> *Formazioni dal CorSera in edicola
> 
> Atalanta (3-4-1-2): 95 Gollini; 2 Toloi, 17 Romero, 19 Djimsiti; 3 Maehle, 15 De Roon, 11 Freuler, 8 Gosens; 18 Malinovskyi; 91 Zapata, 9 Muriel
> 
> ...



Dipenderà più da loro che da noi.. se hanno voglia di avere i gobbi in CL o meno.. magari se ci accordiamo per un loro bidone tipo Ilicic..


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2337913 ha scritto:


> Ultima giornata di Serie A. Il Milan si giocherà le speranza Champions a Bergamo contro l'Atalanta. I rossoneri devono vincere o sperare in un passo falso della Juve e del Napoli.
> 
> Dove vedere Atalanta - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



Oggi finalmente finisce tutto, bene o male che vada.


----------



## pato62 (23 Maggio 2021)

Hai detto bene, la nostra pecca è non avere una punta di ruolo, mentre loro ne hanno due, mentre centrocampo e difesa ce la giochiamo, ma se Kessie e Bennacer devono essere le guardie del palazzo, quello che stasera deve DARE IL MASSIMO è Cahanoglu, è lui che salta l'uomo, imposta e tira se lui fa una grande partita noi vinciamo, come abbiamo vinto con Gattuso 3-1 e guarda caso con una grande partita del turco sigillata da un gol.


----------



## Freddiedevil (23 Maggio 2021)

Continuo ad avere buone sensazioni, e non so perché.


----------



## Ziggy Stardust (23 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2342635 ha scritto:


> *Formazioni dal CorSera in edicola
> 
> Atalanta (3-4-1-2): 95 Gollini; 2 Toloi, 17 Romero, 19 Djimsiti; 3 Maehle, 15 De Roon, 11 Freuler, 8 Gosens; 18 Malinovskyi; 91 Zapata, 9 Muriel
> 
> ...


In questo momento mi viene solo in mente il discorso che fece Al Pacino nel film "Ogni maledetta domenica". Penso che calzi a pennello con questa partita. Stasera si decide il futuro.


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Maggio 2021)

Non sento una particolare carica per questa partita.

La qualificazione passa da Bologna questa sera


----------



## Walker (23 Maggio 2021)

Lorenzo 89;2342794 ha scritto:


> Oggi finalmente finisce tutto, bene o male che vada.


Già, a causa di un mutato impegno lavorativo non la vedrò, ed è meglio così, non avrei probabilmente digerito la cena per la tensione...
Se le cose dovessero andar bene ci saranno sempre gli highlights e la differita su Milan TV, altrimenti un episodio di dispepsia risparmiato.


----------



## Maurizio91 (23 Maggio 2021)

Stiamo per scoprire se questo club è ancora vivo.



Freddiedevil;2342847 ha scritto:


> Continuo ad avere buone sensazioni, e non so perché.



Anch'io. Totalmente.
Ma capisco chi preferisce difendersi psicologicamente anticipando la tragedia.
Io preferisco vivermela tutta sta serata, con multischermo sulle altre due partite.


----------



## pato62 (23 Maggio 2021)

Io sono straconvinto che l'orgoglio rossonero uscirà fuori e l'anno prossimo fossa dei Leoni e Brigate Rossonere torneranno a sentire l'inno della Champions, non è mai capitato che la squadra campione d'inverno arrivi quinta, e noi non saremo i primi, stasera alle 8 collegamento e patatine e birra a go go. FORZA VECCHIO CUORE ROSSONERO


----------



## Djici (23 Maggio 2021)

6 ore raga.
6 ore.

Rischio di avere un problema cardiaco prima della partita per quanto sono in tensione.


----------



## SoloMVB (23 Maggio 2021)

Domanda ad Admin,si erano mai toccate le 40 pagine in pre-partita?


----------



## Baba (23 Maggio 2021)

Ho sognato per 2 notti di fila la nostra vittoria a Bergamo. L&#8217;ultima volta che mi è successo avevo sognato una vittoria alla vigilia di Milan Lazio e abbiamo pareggiato.


----------



## Superpippo80 (23 Maggio 2021)

Io ho sognato che il Bologna stava battendo la Juve, che pareggiava all'80'.
Poi non so come è finita perché è finito il sogno


----------



## fabri47 (23 Maggio 2021)

Personalmente, comunque vada a finire, non mi entusiasmerò. Prossimo anno con Pioli sarà un disastro, mentre se verremo sconfitti, il disastro lo vedremo già stasera con la speranza (vana) che la nostra dirigenza possa pensare a mettere in panchina un allenatore decente la prossima stagione.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Maggio 2021)

Se dovesse andare male so già cosa accadrà, ci spaccheremmo: metà tra noi se la prenderà con dirigenza e squadra , l'altra metà perderà ulteriore fiducia verso questo calcio. 
L'odio già viscerale verso juve e succursali toccherebbe vette da paura.


----------



## 7vinte (23 Maggio 2021)

Baba;2342910 ha scritto:


> Ho sognato per 2 notti di fila la nostra vittoria a Bergamo. L&#8217;ultima volta che mi è successo avevo sognato una vittoria alla vigilia di Milan Lazio e abbiamo pareggiato.



Non abbiamo mai pareggiato quest'anno con la Lazio


----------



## Baba (23 Maggio 2021)

7vinte;2342934 ha scritto:


> Non abbiamo mai pareggiato quest'anno con la Lazio



Infatti non è stato quest&#8217;anno. Se non sbaglio quella partita segnò Montolivo.


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2337913 ha scritto:


> Ultima giornata di Serie A. Il Milan si giocherà le speranza Champions a Bergamo contro l'Atalanta. I rossoneri devono vincere o sperare in un passo falso della Juve e del Napoli.
> 
> Dove vedere Atalanta - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Baba (23 Maggio 2021)

Baba;2342939 ha scritto:


> Infatti non è stato quest&#8217;anno. Se non sbaglio quella partita segnò Montolivo.



O forse avevo sognato avrebbe segnato Montolivo.. comunque finì 1-1


----------



## Baba (23 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2342635 ha scritto:


> *Formazioni dal CorSera in edicola
> 
> Atalanta (3-4-1-2): 95 Gollini; 2 Toloi, 17 Romero, 19 Djimsiti; 3 Maehle, 15 De Roon, 11 Freuler, 8 Gosens; 18 Malinovskyi; 91 Zapata, 9 Muriel
> 
> ...



Non sono ottimista. Alle 23 mi sa che piangerò


----------



## Djici (23 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2342931 ha scritto:


> Se dovesse andare male so già cosa accadrà, ci spaccheremmo: metà tra noi se la prenderà con dirigenza e squadra , l'altra metà perderà ulteriore fiducia verso questo calcio.
> L'odio già viscerale verso juve e succursali toccherebbe vette da paura.



Se le cose dovessero andare male domani mattina ci saranno 46 nuove discussione sul perché deve andarsene Elliott, 32 discussione sul perché devono sparire Maldini Massara e Pioli, 27 sul perché deve sparire Pioli, 38 sul perché dobbiamo cedere tutti i giocatori e pure qualcuna dove si ripensa a Rangnick.

Spero che nessuno vorrà prendersi una pausa... Ma e molto improbabile.


----------



## Maurizio91 (23 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2342931 ha scritto:


> L'odio già viscerale verso juve e succursali toccherebbe vette da paura.


Per me non potrebbe che essere così.
Già ho vissuto 48 ore da horror vedendo e leggendo di milanisti dalla nascita esultare a una superlega annunciata di notte stringendo in pratica la mano proprio alla Juventus e all'ovino, per qualche dollaro fake sbandierato.

Come significati, per me tifoso milanista, stasera lo sento tantissimo


----------



## Ecthelion (23 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2342722 ha scritto:


> *Si può fare. Ampiamente*.



Admin, io spero che tu sia l'Oracolo (quello di The Matrix).
*Si può fare. Ampiamente.*
Crediamoci.


----------



## Milanoide (23 Maggio 2021)

Se siamo ancora qui a giocarcela, e' solo colpa nostra.
Leao in area non sa cosa fare. Bighellona qua e là come se fosse ospite ad una grigliata di sconosciuti.
Facciamo 4-2-4 e teniamolo in fascia a strappare che avremo qualche chance in più.
Tutti ci mettano la giusta dose di responsabilità:
Se il compagno è messo meglio passala, ma se sei messo meglio tu, tira!


----------



## Simo98 (23 Maggio 2021)

Vi leggo tutti in ansia e in tensione, io stranamente sono tranquillissimo
Probabilmente ho esaurito tutto nella partita contro il Cagliari, mi stava venendo un infarto


----------



## Buciadignho (23 Maggio 2021)

[video=youtube;kEO74kr9hKQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kEO74kr9hKQ[/video]


----------



## Djici (23 Maggio 2021)

Milanoide;2342951 ha scritto:


> Se siamo ancora qui a giocarcela, e' solo colpa nostra.
> Leao in area non sa cosa fare. Bighellona qua e là come se fosse ospite ad una grigliata di sconosciuti.
> Facciamo 4-2-4 e teniamolo in fascia a strappare che avremo qualche chance in più.
> Tutti ci mettano la giusta dose di responsabilità:
> Se il compagno è messo meglio passala, ma se sei messo meglio tu, tira!



Per me rende di più sulla fascia... Ma chi ci metti in mezzo?
Non ci sono alternative.


----------



## Buciadignho (23 Maggio 2021)

Buciadignho;2342966 ha scritto:


> [video=youtube;kEO74kr9hKQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kEO74kr9hKQ[/video]



Quando inquadrano i giocatori ad un certo punto si vedono i giocatori, sbaglio o quel truzzo di Theo si é inventato un'altra acconciatura delle sue?  , l'importante é che faccia il suo lavoro ok, ma a ridosso di una partita cosi importante per noi lui pensa a fare il tamarro.. Io mi vergognerei anche a 14 anni ad uscire di casa cosi, che coraggio a farsi vedere da milioni di persone in quello stato. Non capiro' mai certe cose


----------



## bmb (23 Maggio 2021)

Ora lo dico.


È la notte di Leao.


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Maggio 2021)

Simo98;2342962 ha scritto:


> Vi leggo tutti in ansia e in tensione, io stranamente sono tranquillissimo
> Probabilmente ho esaurito tutto nella partita contro il Cagliari, mi stava venendo un infarto



Beato te, io non so più che fare per far passare il tempo, sto provando a non pensarci...


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Maggio 2021)

bmb;2342981 ha scritto:


> Ora lo dico.
> 
> 
> È la notte di Leao.



Finita.


----------



## Djici (23 Maggio 2021)

Darren Marshall;2342982 ha scritto:


> Beato te, io non so più che fare per far passare il tempo, sto provando a non pensarci...



Non ci riesco. Ogni 10 minuti torno sul forum...


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2337913 ha scritto:


> Ultima giornata di Serie A. Il Milan si giocherà le speranza Champions a Bergamo contro l'Atalanta. I rossoneri devono vincere o sperare in un passo falso della Juve e del Napoli.
> 
> Dove vedere Atalanta - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



Abbiamo davvero poche chances benché ci basti solo vincere.. Ma sappiamo tutti che sarà quasi impossibile.. Alla fine la stagione l'abbiamo buttata noi, vorrei solo vedere che su quel campo ci lasciamo il cuore e i polmoni.. Se poi il sistema o un avversario più forte ci batterà ne discuteremo, ma se questi ragazzi non hanno il cuore nemmeno di provarci vuol dire che non esiste nessuna base su cui lavorare..ma x i processi aspettiamo le 23 circa.. Adesso solo Forza Milan, forza ragazzi!


----------



## mandraghe (23 Maggio 2021)

Mettevevi l'anima in pace, comunque vada sarà un disastro:

Opzione 1: Vinciamo, resta Pioli e a novembre siamo fuori da tutto.

Opzione 2: perdiamo e gli strozzini avranno una bella scusa per non spendere.


----------



## mandraghe (23 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2337913 ha scritto:


> Ultima giornata di Serie A. Il Milan si giocherà le speranza Champions a Bergamo contro l'Atalanta. I rossoneri devono vincere o sperare in un passo falso della Juve e del Napoli.
> 
> Dove vedere Atalanta - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...




.


----------



## Simo98 (23 Maggio 2021)

Darren Marshall;2342982 ha scritto:


> Beato te, io non so più che fare per far passare il tempo, sto provando a non pensarci...



Prima delle partita contro il Cagliari avevo tachicardia e mi sentivo il cuore in gola e come se fosse compresso, ho passato la giornata a oziare perché non riuscivo a fare altro
Poi probabilmente lo shock di quell'orribile partita mi ha rassenerato completamente nei giorni successivi 
Spero sia successo anche ai giocatori, anche loro erano tesi come le corde di un violino


----------



## Buciadignho (23 Maggio 2021)

Djici;2342984 ha scritto:


> Non ci riesco. Ogni 10 minuti torno sul forum...



Esiste qualcuno che riesce a fare diversamente? Sono meno stressato di domenica scorsa, ma non riesco a non pensarci. Anzi é tutta la settimana che ci penso.


----------



## __king george__ (23 Maggio 2021)

mandraghe;2342988 ha scritto:


> Mettevevi l'anima in pace, comunque vada sarà un disastro:
> 
> Opzione 1: Vinciamo, resta Pioli e a novembre siamo fuori da tutto.
> 
> Opzione 2: perdiamo e gli strozzini avranno una bella scusa per non spendere.



esatto..infatti non sento la tensione piu di quel tanto proprio per quello

peraltro c'è pure l'aggravante dell'opzione 2..ossi che resta Pioli anche in quel caso


----------



## 7vinte (23 Maggio 2021)

Vado ora a Messa per pregare e stemperare la tensione


----------



## Buciadignho (23 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2337913 ha scritto:


> Ultima giornata di Serie A. Il Milan si giocherà le speranza Champions a Bergamo contro l'Atalanta. I rossoneri devono vincere o sperare in un passo falso della Juve e del Napoli.
> 
> Dove vedere Atalanta - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



C'é poco da fare, sarà una battaglia stasera. Nessuno ci regalerà niente come giusto che sia. Vediamo quanto siamo forti, vediamo se hanno accumulato la rabbia durante la settimana come noi, vediamo se si possono accorciare i tempi per tornare grandi. 

Al netto degli indisponibili, oggi Pioli ha fatto le migliori scelte. Speriamo azzecchi i cambi.

Forza Milan


----------



## ILMAGO (23 Maggio 2021)

Oggi, come non mai, conta solo vincere.
Ci giochiamo tutto, tutto di questo campionato, tutto di quelli futuri prossimi.

Non conta Pioli, Maldini, Elliott, Gazidis, il bilancio, la superlega, Leao che trottorella, Chalanoglu che ha fatto pena, Kessie che chiede 6 milioni, Gigio in scadenza, l'acquisto errato di Mandzukic, il riscatto o meno di Tomori, le cabale come chi ha vinto il girone d'andata non può non arrivare in champions, Ibra a Sanremo, il fatto che l'Atlanta in passato ci ha "piallato", Oggi tutto questo non CONTA NULLA.

Oggi contano solo questi ultimi 90' ultimi maledetti minuti. Forza Ragazzi!


----------



## mandraghe (23 Maggio 2021)

__king george__;2342992 ha scritto:


> esatto..infatti non sento la tensione piu di quel tanto proprio per quello
> 
> peraltro c'è pure l'aggravante dell'opzione 2..ossi che resta Pioli anche in quel caso



E' vero, manca l'opzione 3, ancora più disastrosa: perdiamo e resta comunque Pioli. AIUTO.


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Maggio 2021)

7vinte;2342993 ha scritto:


> Vado ora a Messa per pregare e stemperare la tensione



Ecco, giusto un miracolo serve...


----------



## folletto (23 Maggio 2021)

Ci spero poco o niente. Forza Milan! Dimostrami che sbaglio.


----------



## Simo98 (23 Maggio 2021)

mandraghe;2342988 ha scritto:


> Mettevevi l'anima in pace, comunque vada sarà un disastro:
> 
> Opzione 1: Vinciamo, resta Pioli e a novembre siamo fuori da tutto.
> 
> Opzione 2: perdiamo e gli strozzini avranno una bella scusa per non spendere.



Non credo che potremo fare altre stagioni in cui dopo 10 partite siamo nella metà destra della classifica 
La squadra c'è, a differenza degli scorsi anni

Sulla seconda opzione io invece sono fiducioso, se dovessimo andare in CL faremo un bel mercato. Alla fine l'anno in cui abbiamo preso Theo Bennacer Rebic e poi Ibra Kjaer è stato un buon mercato, non serve per forza spendere milioni su milioni...


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Maggio 2021)

Buona partita ragazzi,
con la Spal guardai solo il primo tempo due anni fa (fino allo scempio di fine primo tempo tra Atalanta e Sassuolo)
stasera neanche quello


----------



## Djici (23 Maggio 2021)

Vorrei evitare questa delusione per mio figlio.
Mi rendo conto che a parte Doha non ha mai visto un Milan vincente ed era pure troppo piccolo per farne un ricordo bello chiaro... Quest'anno e stato bello carico per tutto l'anno.
Finire quinti dietro a questa Juve sarebbe inaccettabile.
Soprattutto dopo uno scudetto a l'Inter.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Maggio 2021)

Forza ragazzi,stasera vogliamo vedere 11 LEONI in campo !
Io ci credo !


----------



## mandraghe (23 Maggio 2021)

Simo98;2343008 ha scritto:


> Non credo che potremo fare altre stagioni in cui dopo 10 partite siamo nella metà destra della classifica
> La squadra c'è, a differenza degli scorsi anni
> 
> Sulla seconda opzione io invece sono fiducioso, se dovessimo andare in CL faremo un bel mercato. Alla fine l'anno in cui abbiamo preso Theo Bennacer Rebic e poi Ibra Kjaer è stato un buon mercato, non serve per forza spendere milioni su milioni...




Speriamo.

Tuttavia nel girone di ritorno abbiamo fatto 33 punti (e speriamo di farne 36), appena 4 in più del Sassuolo, 9 in meno del Napoli e dell'Atalanta. Con questa media faresti 66 punti e saresti 6°/7°. Ringraziamo che nel girone d'andata abbiamo overperformato, altrimenti anche quest'anno era Europa League.

Nessuno nega che il mercato, specie considerando le risorse, sia stato buono. Ma per raggiungere le big, anche solo italiane, ci vuole tanto altro.


----------



## Rossonero10 (23 Maggio 2021)

ILMAGO;2342995 ha scritto:


> Oggi, come non mai, conta solo vincere.
> Ci giochiamo tutto, tutto di questo campionato, tutto di quelli futuri prossimi.
> 
> Non conta Pioli, Maldini, Elliott, Gazidis, il bilancio, la superlega, Leao che trottorella, Chalanoglu che ha fatto pena, Kessie che chiede 6 milioni, Gigio in scadenza, l'acquisto errato di Mandzukic, il riscatto o meno di Tomori, le cabale come chi ha vinto il girone d'andata non può non arrivare in champions, Ibra a Sanremo, il fatto che l'Atlanta in passato ci ha "piallato", Oggi tutto questo non CONTA NULLA.
> ...



Grazie per questo messaggio, hai tradotto esattamente il mio pensiero.

Stasera non non conta nulla di tutto ciò che hai detto, solo la vittoria.

Aggiungerei un altro pensiero, oggi sono abbastanza sereno. Contro il Cagliari sapevo che non sarebbe il momento di festeggiare la CL. Ma OGGI, c'è solo un risultato possible, ed è quello di vedere il Milan vincere meritatamente e tornare in CL perché lo meritiamo e lo sanno tutti, non solo noi tifosi, ma tutti, anche i giocatori dell'Atalanta lo sanno.

Forza Milan !


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2337913 ha scritto:


> Ultima giornata di Serie A. Il Milan si giocherà le speranza Champions a Bergamo contro l'Atalanta. I rossoneri devono vincere o sperare in un passo falso della Juve e del Napoli.
> 
> Dove vedere Atalanta - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



Aspettiamo le formazioni ufficiali.
Tachicardia.. ta-ta.


----------



## Love (23 Maggio 2021)

Ho paura di rimanere di nuovo deluso da chi scende in campo...mi spiego meglio...i tifosi fuori da milanello...twitter facebook instagram...c'è un ansia in giro enorme...come se fosse una finale di champions...poi scendono in campo e magari dopo 15min l'atalanta già ci ha fatto il cu.lo....e allora preferisco affrontare il tutto già da sconfitto..quello che di buono arriva sarà festeggiato...


----------



## Simo98 (23 Maggio 2021)

Djici;2343011 ha scritto:


> Vorrei evitare questa delusione per mio figlio.
> Mi rendo conto che a parte Doha non ha mai visto un Milan vincente ed era pure troppo piccolo per farne un ricordo bello chiaro... Quest'anno e stato bello carico per tutto l'anno.
> Finire quinti dietro a questa Juve sarebbe inaccettabile.
> Soprattutto dopo uno scudetto a l'Inter.



Anche chi ha 20/25 anni come me non ha ricordi vividi di un Milan vincente
Avevo 5 anni nella CL del 2003 e 9 anni nel 2007
L'unico Milan vincente (sebbene non ai grandi fasti) che ricordo nitidamente è quello dello scudetto del 2011. Tutto ciò nonostante abbia una famiglia di Juventini 
Il blasone del Milan è sempre presente, e così pure i più piccoli ne sono affascinanti


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2337913 ha scritto:


> Ultima giornata di Serie A. Il Milan si giocherà le speranza Champions a Bergamo contro l'Atalanta. I rossoneri devono vincere o sperare in un passo falso della Juve e del Napoli.
> 
> Dove vedere Atalanta - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2337913 ha scritto:


> Ultima giornata di Serie A. Il Milan si giocherà le speranza Champions a Bergamo contro l'Atalanta. I rossoneri devono vincere o sperare in un passo falso della Juve e del Napoli.
> 
> Dove vedere Atalanta - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...




Comunque ragazzi, prendetemi per violento e anti-sportivo ma io se fossi al posto dei nostri giocatori e vedessi quelli dell'atalanta :

a-correre troppo;
b-giocare per vincere;
c-correre troppo e giocare per vincere;

io due randellate gliele darei.
Sarò tarato ma ho sempre giocato su campi di periferia e tra i dilettanti e pure il troppo impegno e la troppa sportività rompono i maroni nel grigiore generale di un campionato che non è certo lo spot della sportività.
Oggi quelle melme devono lasciare i 3 punti sul campo, come avrebbe dovuto fare il cagliari.


La giornata per la legalità la riservino ad altri.
Io voglio i tre punti .


----------



## David Drills (23 Maggio 2021)

mandraghe;2343015 ha scritto:


> Speriamo.
> 
> Tuttavia nel girone di ritorno abbiamo fatto 33 punti (e speriamo di farne 36), appena 4 in più del Sassuolo, 9 in meno del Napoli e dell'Atalanta. Con questa media faresti 66 punti e saresti 6°/7°. Ringraziamo che nel girone d'andata abbiamo overperformato, altrimenti anche quest'anno era Europa League.
> 
> Nessuno nega che il mercato, specie considerando le risorse, sia stato buono. Ma per raggiungere le big, anche solo italiane, ci vuole tanto altro.


Purtroppo nel girone di ritorno abbiamo avuto tanti, troppi infortuni, soprattutto di Ibra.

Già verso la fine del girone di andata l'avevo detto, con un po' di fortuna ovvero senza infortuni potevamo giocarci lo scudetto. Così invece sono venuti fuori tutti i limiti, tanti, della rosa.


----------



## Buciadignho (23 Maggio 2021)

Una cosa che deve far sperare é che in difesa abbiamo fatto 4 clean sheet consecutivi, nessuno ne parla, ma secondo me non é una cosa proprio da niente. Coraggio


----------



## Djici (23 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2343035 ha scritto:


> Comunque ragazzi, prendetemi per violento e anti-sportivo ma io se fossi al posto dei nostri giocatori e vedessi quelli dell'atalanta :
> 
> a-correre troppo;
> b-giocare per vincere;
> ...



Ma no dai.
Se fosse un juventino a scrivere queste cose con la Juve al posto del Milan non saresti arrabbiato?
E una partita di calcio e chi la gioca deve giocarla per vincere.
Che poi io speri in un crociato di Muriel e pure quello di Zapata nel riscaldamento e un altra cosa.
Ma non esiste che una squadra non giochi al 100% solo perché piace a noi.
E penso la stessa cosa del Cagliari.
Hanno fatto bene a giocarla fino a l'ultimo. Noi dobbiamo solo ripagarli con la stessa moneta quando ne avremo la possibilità.
Ma e questo lo sport che amo.

Però non tiratemi il discorso che se fosse stato contro la Juve si sarebbero scansati.
Magari e vero al 100% (io ne sono sicuro al 99% ad esempio) però quella e una mafia che deve essere estirpata. Non certo copiata.

Stesso discorso che facevo dopo la partita contro il Torino.
Il "non infierire" e una cosa che non si può sentire. Quando giochi, lo fai per segnare.
Se ne puoi segnare 19 e giusto segnarne 19... Altro che fermarsi dopo il quarto.


----------



## Djici (23 Maggio 2021)

Buciadignho;2343044 ha scritto:


> Una cosa che deve far sperare é che in difesa abbiamo fatto 4 clean sheet consecutivi, nessuno ne parla, ma secondo me non é una cosa proprio da niente. Coraggio



Ma a me non fa paura la fase difensiva... Il problema e segnare. E lo dobbiamo fare per forza se vogliamo vincere.


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2021)

*Ufficiali

Atalanta (3-4-2-1)
Gollini; Toloi, Romero, Djimsiti; Maehle, De Roon, Freuler, Gosens; Pessina, Malinovskyi; Zapata.

Milan (4-2-3-1)
Donnarumma; Calabria, Tomori, Kjaer, Hernandez; Bennacer, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Calhanoglu, Brahim Diaz; Leao.*


----------



## mandraghe (23 Maggio 2021)

David Drills;2343040 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo nel girone di ritorno abbiamo avuto tanti, troppi infortuni, soprattutto di Ibra.
> 
> Già verso la fine del girone di andata l'avevo detto, con un po' di fortuna ovvero senza infortuni potevamo giocarci lo scudetto. Così invece sono venuti fuori tutti i limiti, tanti, della rosa.




La cosa che dà fastidio è che bastava poco per essere tranquilli e qualificati.

La Juve nel girone di ritorno ha fatto appena un punto in più di noi. I ko con Lazio, Inter e Napoli ci potevano stare, nessuno dice nulla. Ma le sconfitte con Spezia e Sassuolo ed i pareggi in casa con Samp, Udinese e Cagliari sono duri da digerire. In casa, nel girone di ritorno, abbiamo vinto solo con Crotone, Genoa e Benevento. Assurdo.


----------



## mandraghe (23 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2337913 ha scritto:


> Ultima giornata di Serie A. Il Milan si giocherà le speranza Champions a Bergamo contro l'Atalanta. I rossoneri devono vincere o sperare in un passo falso della Juve e del Napoli.
> 
> Dove vedere Atalanta - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...




.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Maggio 2021)

Djici;2343051 ha scritto:


> Ma no dai.
> Se fosse un juventino a scrivere queste cose con la Juve al posto del Milan non saresti arrabbiato?
> E una partita di calcio e chi la gioca deve giocarla per vincere.
> Che poi io speri in un crociato di Muriel e pure quello di Zapata nel riscaldamento e un altra cosa.
> ...



Questo vale in premier, non in italia.


----------



## Swaitak (23 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2343065 ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> Atalanta (3-4-2-1)
> Gollini; Toloi, Romero, Djimsiti; Maehle, De Roon, Freuler, Gosens; Pessina, Malinovskyi; Zapata.
> ...



attacco da 20 goal stagionali


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2343065 ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> Atalanta (3-4-2-1)
> Gollini; Toloi, Romero, Djimsiti; Maehle, De Roon, Freuler, Gosens; Pessina, Malinovskyi; Zapata.
> ...



Ma dove vogliamo andare con Niang


----------



## David Drills (23 Maggio 2021)

Djici;2343051 ha scritto:


> Ma no dai.
> Se fosse un juventino a scrivere queste cose con la Juve al posto del Milan non saresti arrabbiato?
> E una partita di calcio e chi la gioca deve giocarla per vincere.
> Che poi io speri in un crociato di Muriel e pure quello di Zapata nel riscaldamento e un altra cosa.
> ...


Tutto giusto, ma hai anche qualche idea su come "estirpare la mafia"? 

Perchè con tutte queste belle parole, lo stile Milan, eccetera, possiamo solo guardarci allo specchio mentre ce lo buttano dentro da dietro, tutti.


----------



## kipstar (23 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2343065 ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> Atalanta (3-4-2-1)
> Gollini; Toloi, Romero, Djimsiti; Maehle, De Roon, Freuler, Gosens; Pessina, Malinovskyi; Zapata.
> ...



attacco dell'atalanta più forte qulitativamente di quello del milan anche con rebic presente......
sta cosa dovrebbe cambiare....


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2343065 ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> Atalanta (3-4-2-1)
> Gollini; Toloi, Romero, Djimsiti; Maehle, De Roon, Freuler, Gosens; Pessina, Malinovskyi; Zapata.
> ...



Pazzesco giocare la partita decisiva con Niangao punta di diamante.


----------



## Djici (23 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2343068 ha scritto:


> Questo vale in premier, non in italia.



Ma chiediamoci anche perché e più interessante seguire la premier rispetto alla serie A.

Io per esempio non ho mai digerito la nazionale che gioca contro il Lussemburgo di turno, San Marino, il Lichtenstein o squdraccie simili e vincere ogni volta solo 2 a 0.
Perché?
Perché poi tutti si fermano. Pensano alla prossima di campionato e non vogliono stancarsi o infortunarsi... O forse non vogliono infierire....

Questa e una mentalità da buttare.
Si gioca per segnare il massimo possibile.
Io onestamente preferisco prenderne 7 con la squadra che gioca al 100% piuttosto che l'avversario si fermi a 4 perché ha pietà di me.
E veramente la più brutta cosa che puoi fare su un campo di calcio. Non rispettare l'avversario. Non ritenerlo degno di impegno.

Però ripeto che chiaramente vorrei che fosse sempre così. Sia contro il Milan che contro la Juve.

Forza Milan... 
55 minuti...


----------



## Solo (23 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2343065 ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> Atalanta (3-4-2-1)
> Gollini; Toloi, Romero, Djimsiti; Maehle, De Roon, Freuler, Gosens; Pessina, Malinovskyi; Zapata.
> ...


Se quel cesso di Turco continua a fare schifo nel secondo tempo voglio Diaz al centro e Hauge a sinistra.


----------



## Hellscream (23 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2343065 ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> Atalanta (3-4-2-1)
> Gollini; Toloi, Romero, Djimsiti; Maehle, De Roon, Freuler, Gosens; Pessina, Malinovskyi; Zapata.
> ...



Uno ci vorrebbe anche provare ad essere ottimista, ma oggettivamente... chi dovrebbe segnare?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2343065 ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> Atalanta (3-4-2-1)
> Gollini; Toloi, Romero, Djimsiti; Maehle, De Roon, Freuler, Gosens; Pessina, Malinovskyi; Zapata.
> ...


Prego di vedere Leao in versione Weao, non in stile Leang.


----------



## Konrad (23 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2343065 ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> Atalanta (3-4-2-1)
> Gollini; Toloi, Romero, Djimsiti; Maehle, De Roon, Freuler, Gosens; Pessina, Malinovskyi; Zapata.
> ...



Contro tutto e tutti...è ora o mai più...VINCERE!!!

FORZA MILAN


----------



## Djici (23 Maggio 2021)

David Drills;2343085 ha scritto:


> Tutto giusto, ma hai anche qualche idea su come "estirpare la mafia"?
> 
> Perchè con tutte queste belle parole, lo stile Milan, eccetera, possiamo solo guardarci allo specchio mentre ce lo buttano dentro da dietro, tutti.



Io non parlo di stile Milan.
Il Milan non centra nulla. Sto dicendo che è giusto giocare al 100% anche se già salvi.

Invece lo stile Milan io lo manderei a quel paese e farei dichiarazioni belle forti dopo ogni furto.
Mica sto dicendo che dobbiamo stare zitti. Mihajlovic per esempio e stato bello chiaro. Ecco, vorrei cose simili.
Metterei a fuoco la lega arbitri dopo l'espulsione di Ibra quando i juventino accerchiano l'arbitro, lo spingono o mettono addirittura la testa contro la testa.
Avrei parlato senza sosta del rigore di Cuadrado.
Avrei parlato come hanno fatto in Francia della Juve che ha 120 giocatori sotto contratto. Del caso Suarez.
Di Lotito e De Laurentiis che fanno quello che vogliono. Del Inter che e in ritardo nei pagamenti.
Probabilmente dopo 2 giorni ci sarebbe la più grande coalizione di presidenti al mondo per farmi fuori


----------



## Ragnet_7 (23 Maggio 2021)

che ansia tremenda. Tra un po' svengo


----------



## Djici (23 Maggio 2021)

Mi sto rendendo conto che sono ancora più teso della finale contro il Liverpool (quella di Istanbul).
Perché ?
Perché i. Quel momento sapevo che magari si vinceva, magari si perdeva... Ma saremo tornati i. Finale nel giro di un paio d'anni massimo.
Insomma non avevo l'ansia del "ora o mai più".
Invece ora, so che è solo un quarto posto ma se non lo prendiamo sarà difficilissimo rialzarsi velocemente. Potrebbero passare altri 5 anni... E mandare la Juve fuori... Madonna se godrei.

Forza Milan.
Andiamo a vincere.


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Maggio 2021)

Ecthelion;2342755 ha scritto:


> Dieci ore alla nostra più difficile sfida professionale.
> Tutto si decide oggi. Ragazzi, la vita è un gioco di centimetri. E così è il football.
> Perché in entrambi questi giochi, la vita e il football, il margine d'errore è ridottissimo. Capitelo...
> Mezzo passo fatto un po' in anticipo o in ritardo e voi non ce la fate. Mezzo secondo troppo veloci o troppo lenti e mancate la presa. Ma i centimetri che ci servono sono dappertutto, sono intorno a noi, ci sono in ogni break della partita, ad ogni minuto, ad ogni secondo.
> ...



e poi guardi ed in campo c'è leao.........

dai a parte gli scherzi la tensione inizia a salire oltre la soglia, ascelle già allagate.
la scommessa sulla combo della morte è stata già piazzata.....

si mangia qualcosa poi si soffre. dai.


----------



## Milanoide (23 Maggio 2021)

Djici;2342969 ha scritto:


> Per me rende di più sulla fascia... Ma chi ci metti in mezzo?
> Non ci sono alternative.



Ninguno. Falso Nueve. (Che detesto, ma per noi è un obbligo).
Ogni tanto lo spirito di Diaz si manifesterà in area.


----------



## mandraghe (23 Maggio 2021)

In questo momento gli sta salendo la botta per il beverone di Bangsbo...

Mercoledì son durati 40 minuti, oggi correranno come cavalli per 95 minuti, stabilendo anche vari record di corsa.


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2343065 ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> Atalanta (3-4-2-1)
> Gollini; Toloi, Romero, Djimsiti; Maehle, De Roon, Freuler, Gosens; Pessina, Malinovskyi; Zapata.
> ...



.


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Maggio 2021)

Superpippo80;2342920 ha scritto:


> Io ho sognato che il Bologna stava battendo la Juve, che pareggiava all'80'.
> Poi non so come è finita perché è finito il sogno



anche il sogno ha avuto pietà di te!


----------



## Buciadignho (23 Maggio 2021)

Non c'é la faccio più ad aspettare! Che finisca questa giornata cosi torno alla mia vita di tutti i giorni per favore! Questa settimana non ho lavorato, non ho dormito corretamente, mi sforzo di pensare sempre bene e non ne posso più, ci vuole una pausa.

Forza Milan!!


----------



## 7vinte (23 Maggio 2021)

È il mio compleanno oggi. Fatemi sto regalo


----------



## Pungiglione (23 Maggio 2021)

C'è poco da fare, stasera è una partita troppo importante per fallire ancora, portiamo a casa questa dannata qualificazione


----------



## giannigrenoli (23 Maggio 2021)

La partita della svolta,non vincere equivarrebbe a ricominciare daccapo l'anno prossimo.E' una finale senza l'appello dei supplementari e rigori.

Vincere e basta!!!


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Maggio 2021)

Ribadisco che secondo me la qualificazione non passa da Bergamo, ma da Bologna.
Non ho aspettative per questa partita. Forza Milan comunque, giochiamocela


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Maggio 2021)

7vinte;2343159 ha scritto:


> È il mio compleanno oggi. Fatemi sto regalo



Auguri fratello. Anche se ricordo non è un bel periodo per te.
Un abbraccio.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Maggio 2021)

Siamo carichi ?


----------



## Pungiglione (23 Maggio 2021)

Forza Milan 

Forza vecchio cuore rossonero

Forza ragazzi


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2343035 ha scritto:


> Comunque ragazzi, prendetemi per violento e anti-sportivo ma io se fossi al posto dei nostri giocatori e vedessi quelli dell'atalanta :
> 
> a-correre troppo;
> b-giocare per vincere;
> ...



gli europei vadano a giocarli in infermeri quei cavalli dopati.

quanto mi manca flamini.


----------



## Buciadignho (23 Maggio 2021)

7vinte;2343159 ha scritto:


> È il mio compleanno oggi. Fatemi sto regalo



Beh uno che é nato il 23 Maggio non poteva che essere Milanista.  

Tanti auguri, sappi che ogni milanista festaggia il 23/05 speriamo di farlo anche oggi


----------



## David Gilmour (23 Maggio 2021)

Sono - realisticamente - scettico ma spero che la squadra mi faccia cambiare idea! Forza ragazzi!
Tre obiettivi: entrare in Champions League, mettere dietro i cavalli dopati, buttare in crisi nera i ladri!


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Maggio 2021)

Se i ragazzi se la sono fatta addosso con il Cagliari a rigor di logica stasera dovrebbe essere peggio.
Vi prego, smentitemi.


----------



## Buciadignho (23 Maggio 2021)

Forza Milan! Forza Milan! Forza Milan! Forza Milan! Forza Milan!


----------



## Le Grand Milan (23 Maggio 2021)

La partita piu importante degli ultimi dieci anni. Questa è la verità. Dai ragazzi


----------



## Buciadignho (23 Maggio 2021)

Comunque é l'ultima di Sky che monopolizza la Serie A


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2021)

Dai che ce la facciamo!


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Maggio 2021)

ragazzi comunque vada grazie a tutti per soffrire con me.

buona partita.


----------



## Ecthelion (23 Maggio 2021)

E' l'ora! Sono in tensione da giovedì sera. Vada come vada, è l'ora.
Forza MILAN!


----------



## Djici (23 Maggio 2021)

Z A Z A';2343191 ha scritto:


> Se i ragazzi se la sono fatta addosso con il Cagliari a rigor di logica stasera dovrebbe essere peggio.
> Vi prego, smentitemi.



A Cagliari potevamo perdere la qualificazione solo noi.
Penso che oggi scenderanno in campo più tranquilli perché sanno che non abbiamo nulla da perdere.
Il posto è già perso.
Quindi o prendiamo il secondo posto o o finiamo quinti.

DAI.
CON ORGOGLIO.
CON IL CUORE.


----------



## Walker (23 Maggio 2021)

Ho lo stomaco in subbuglio. Meno male che non la vedo, anche se le notifiche web sono attive, spero che non mi venga un infarto


----------



## Buciadignho (23 Maggio 2021)

Come é crudele il destino, Pirlo e Gattuso che sono stati fondamentali nelle nostre vittorie in Champions rischiano ora di negarci l'accesso. Ci ho appena riflettuto.

Noi facciamo la nostra partita, prego solo che non gli tremino le gambe oggi, tutto dipederà da come Leao scendrà in campo. Se i cori, la pressione e la squadra non riescono a motivarlo neanche oggi allora puo' anche smetterla con il calcio ad alti livelli, un consiglio spassionato da parte di un tifoso che crede ancora in lui.


----------



## Pungiglione (23 Maggio 2021)

Un abbraccio a tutti voi fratelli rossoneri, dai dai dai


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2021)

L'atalantino Spud che entra in campo dicendo "Andiamoooo"

Ma sparati


----------



## Buciadignho (23 Maggio 2021)

Fiero di essere rossonero. Forza Milan, forza ragazzi!! Dovete sapere i colori e la storia che rappresentate.

Noi siamo il Milan.


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Maggio 2021)

Ce sont les meilleures équipes
Sie sind die allerbesten Mannschaften
The main event
Die Meister
Die Besten
Les Grandes Équipes
The Champions
Une grande réunion
Eine große sportliche Veranstaltung
The main event
Ils sont les meilleurs
Sie sind die Besten
These are the champions


----------



## Le Grand Milan (23 Maggio 2021)

Sono piu teso dello string di Jennifer Lopez!!


----------



## @[email protected] (23 Maggio 2021)

Dai ragazzi, forza e coraggio fratelli rossonere!!!


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Maggio 2021)

Forza Milan! Forza Ragazzi!


----------



## Djici (23 Maggio 2021)

Solo ora mi rendo conto che Rebic non e nemmeno in panca... Santo cielo!


----------



## iceman. (23 Maggio 2021)

Per fortuna o sfortuna non la guardo.
Entrerò tra 45 circa per vedere i commenti che postate


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2021)

Ma Theo che capelli?!?


----------



## Cantastorie (23 Maggio 2021)

iceman.;2343229 ha scritto:


> Per fortuna o sfortuna non la guardo.
> Entrerò tra 45 circa per vedere i commenti che postate



Farò più o meno come te, forse ogni tanto riuscirò a vedere il risultato.


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Maggio 2021)

Già da questi scambi iniziali si vede che abbiamo una paura enorme addosso. Siamo a 10 metri dal pallone


----------



## Swaitak (23 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2343230 ha scritto:


> Ma Theo che capelli?!?



Gallinejo 2


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Maggio 2021)

Saele aveva spazio diamine, cosa tira


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2021)

Loro fino ad ora sono molto sotto ritmo. Daje


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2021)

AntaniPioco;2343235 ha scritto:


> Saele aveva spazio diamine, cosa tira



Azzeccasse un tiro...


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Maggio 2021)

primi effetti della tensione...
sono già sul cesso


----------



## Solo (23 Maggio 2021)

Gol dei gobbi, Chiesa


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Maggio 2021)

Il Bologna è durato 5 minuti. È finita


----------



## Solo (23 Maggio 2021)

Si sentono i cori dei tifosi Atalantini fuori dalla stadio, infami


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Maggio 2021)

Siamo facendo oggi quello che dovevamo fare col Cagliari: i lanci lunghi


----------



## David Gilmour (23 Maggio 2021)

Ma Gollini è il cugino italiano di Eminem?


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2021)

Davanti siamo davvero nulli


----------



## Solo (23 Maggio 2021)

Gobbi che stanno stradominando, potevano già essere 2-3 a 0.


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Maggio 2021)

Con leao unica punta la vedo dura...


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2021)

David Gilmour;2343251 ha scritto:


> Ma Gollini è il cugino italiano di Eminem?



Spud di Trainspotting


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Maggio 2021)

Solo;2343254 ha scritto:


> Gobbi che stanno stradominando, potevano già essere 2-3 a 0.



Eeeh ma Mihajlovic...


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Maggio 2021)

Non c'è nessun riferimento in attacco, non ci siamo mai nemmeno avvicinati all'area...


----------



## Buciadignho (23 Maggio 2021)

Romero faccia da sberle


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Maggio 2021)

Siamo lenti come la fame.. la grigliata Kebab


----------



## Swaitak (23 Maggio 2021)

Rino Gattuso salvaci tu


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2021)

Lo facciamo un tiro in porta?

Dovremmo segnare...


----------



## David Gilmour (23 Maggio 2021)

Donnarumma bel passaggio a Kessiè marcato, bravo Mr. Miliardo!


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Maggio 2021)

Loro non mi sembrano invasati anzi stanno passeggiando.. noi siamo anche peggio sembra quasi che non ci freghi nulla


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Maggio 2021)

David Gilmour;2343263 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma bel passaggio a Kessiè marcato, bravo Mr. Miliardo!



Il passaggio al giocatore pressato è il marchio di fabbrica del fenomeno


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2343253 ha scritto:


> Davanti siamo davvero nulli



lo stavo per scrivere io


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Maggio 2021)

Solo;2343254 ha scritto:


> Gobbi che stanno stradominando, potevano già essere 2-3 a 0.



Ve lo avevo detto già in settimana che la gara di Bologna sarebbe stata una farsa e che la Juve dopo 10 minuti l'avrebbe già chiusa x metterci pressione.. Non era nemmeno quotato


----------



## David Gilmour (23 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2343256 ha scritto:


> Spud di Trainspotting



 non me lo ricordavo, è vero.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (23 Maggio 2021)

Io il fegato l'ho buttato la settimana scorsa. Oggi non mi aspetto nulla. 

La mia domanda è: se non siamo in grado di battere Cagliari e Atalanta nel momento topico con le motivazioni al massimo, che ci andiamo a fare in Champions?


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2021)

Ma che diamine fa Bennacer?


----------



## Solo (23 Maggio 2021)

Boh, Atalanta niente di speciale per ora, ma noi siamo il nulla.


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2021)

Mai un movimento giusto Niang. Incredibile


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Maggio 2021)

Diaz bell'azione, si era anche aperto la porta poteva tirare


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2021)

Solo;2343273 ha scritto:


> Boh, Atalanta niente di speciale per ora, ma noi siamo il nulla.



Loro molto sotto ritmo. E per fortuna...


----------



## UDG (23 Maggio 2021)

Che schifo


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Maggio 2021)

L'Atalanta per i suoi standard sta passeggiando


----------



## Ragnet_7 (23 Maggio 2021)

Solo;2343273 ha scritto:


> Boh, Atalanta niente di speciale per ora, ma noi siamo il nulla.



a me pare che non affondano. Sarà che veramente vogliono farla pagare ai gobbi, oppure sanno che quando vogliono accelerano e vanno in porta


----------



## David Gilmour (23 Maggio 2021)

Non ho capito perché Diaz non abbia tirato...


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Maggio 2021)

Che schifo di giocare la Turca via via


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Maggio 2021)

17 minuti, 1 tiro fuori. mah


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Maggio 2021)

Siamo senza attacco, serve un miracolo.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Maggio 2021)

Che cosa ho fatto per meritarmi quel cesso di Niang


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Maggio 2021)

non vanno a 1000 per durare tutta la partita. ci sta.

io spero di arrivare al 70o sul pari poi vediamo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Maggio 2021)

Dollarumma é proprio scarso, nulla da fare.


----------



## Ecthelion (23 Maggio 2021)

Oggi era la giornata di Hauge, non me lo tolgo dalla testa.


----------



## mabadi (23 Maggio 2021)

speriamo che non si stiano risparmiando per il 2° tempo


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Maggio 2021)

bennacer ha già perso 2-3 palloni sanguinosi.


----------



## Solo (23 Maggio 2021)

Anche oggi mi sa che non la buttiamo dentro neanche con le mani...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Maggio 2021)

ma lo schema qual'è? Palla lunga in mezzo a leao solo in mezzo a tre?


----------



## Solo (23 Maggio 2021)

Andrea Red&Black;2343292 ha scritto:


> ma lo schema qual'è? Palla lunga in mezzo a leao solo in mezzo a tre?



Una settimana per preparare 'sta roba... Eh, ma è da confermare...


----------



## Buciadignho (23 Maggio 2021)

Andrea Red&Black;2343292 ha scritto:


> ma lo schema qual'è? Palla lunga in mezzo a leao solo in mezzo a tre?



Incredibile... il modo migliore per perderla. Se si spera di far stancare l'Atalanta cosi prepariamoci all'EL. Che disastro queste palle lunghe


----------



## Ragnet_7 (23 Maggio 2021)

in attacco siamo il nulla meno il nulla


----------



## David Gilmour (23 Maggio 2021)

Sicuro che siamo noi a doverci guadagnare la CL? Si gioca solo nella nostra metà campo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Maggio 2021)

Mamma mia quanto è fastidioso Gasperini, contro la Juve un agnellino invece, ma andasse a f....


----------



## kYMERA (23 Maggio 2021)

Ovviamente questi giocano indemoniati come se fossero loro a doversi qualificare. Maledetti


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Maggio 2021)

Che schema osceno


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Maggio 2021)

Kessie spinto in area, fallo in attacco. Ok.


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Maggio 2021)

Dobbiamo vincere a tutti i costi e non siamo ancora entrati in area


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Maggio 2021)

Praticamente ci conviene sperare solo nel Verona e di non perdere.. Facciamo pena


----------



## Solo (23 Maggio 2021)

25 minuti, zero tiri nello specchio.


----------



## kYMERA (23 Maggio 2021)

Kessie spinto in area... Fallo in attacco. Assurdo


----------



## Ecthelion (23 Maggio 2021)

Partita preparata in che modo, scusate? A parte la dedizione difensiva dove stiamo spendendo energie incredibili.


----------



## Buciadignho (23 Maggio 2021)

Milanforever26;2343305 ha scritto:


> Praticamente ci conviene sperare solo nel Verona e di non perdere.. Facciamo pena



Il Napoli qualcuno la sta vedendo?


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Maggio 2021)

In questa partita, con quello che ci stiamo giocando, se non mette subito Hauge e Mandzukic è un crimine


----------



## R41D3N (23 Maggio 2021)

Giocando così come dovremmo vincerla sta partita? Ma soprattutto chi dovrebbe mai segnare? Che agonia...


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Maggio 2021)

diaz l'unico con personalità


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Maggio 2021)

Non esistono spiragli, al momento, per vincere questa partita.


----------



## vannu994 (23 Maggio 2021)

Siamo nulli ragazzi


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Maggio 2021)

Ma sparati Theo


----------



## Ecthelion (23 Maggio 2021)

Non costruiamo niente e nel compenso nel secondo tempo saremo stremati.


----------



## vannu994 (23 Maggio 2021)

Juve 2-0


----------



## Swaitak (23 Maggio 2021)

forse non sanno che a fine partita non ci sono i rigori


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Maggio 2021)

Questi sono i risultati di una settimana passata a fare grigliate


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Maggio 2021)

La Juve l'ha chiusa


----------



## Solo (23 Maggio 2021)

Gobbi 2 a 0


----------



## Maurizio91 (23 Maggio 2021)

mabadi;2343288 ha scritto:


> speriamo che non si stiano risparmiando per il 2° tempo


Sul piano fisico è questa la speranza



Solo;2343293 ha scritto:


> Una settimana per preparare 'sta roba... Eh, ma è da confermare...


Ho il terrore che la strategia sia tutta qui



willcoyote85;2343312 ha scritto:


> diaz l'unico con personalità


Esatto


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Maggio 2021)

La Juve già sul 2-0 che farsa


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Maggio 2021)

Solo;2343306 ha scritto:


> 25 minuti, zero tiri nello specchio.



ma dove vogliamo andare con questo attacco ? neanche giocando 3 giorni di fila gli facciamo il solletico.


----------



## Solo (23 Maggio 2021)

Appena arriva il gol del Napoli possiamo spegnere tutto.


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Maggio 2021)

Siamo letteralmente aggrappati al Napoli...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Maggio 2021)

facciamo schifo


----------



## Milanoide (23 Maggio 2021)

Terrei molto caldo Romagnoli, per poter avanzare Theo dove non fa danno a noi e se si sveglia magari ne farà agli avversari.
Esca il meno performante.
Bel dilemma individuarlo


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2021)

Così non segniamo manco con la porta larga come linea di fondo campo


----------



## Maurizio91 (23 Maggio 2021)

AntaniPioco;2343320 ha scritto:


> La Juve l'ha chiusa



Se finisce veramente così lascio il calcio per molto tempo


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Maggio 2021)

per ora va bene così. bisogna segnare alla fine


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Maggio 2021)

AntaniPioco;2343326 ha scritto:


> Siamo letteralmente aggrappati al Napoli...



ma il napoli vince dai. noi l'abbiamo buttata la scorsa settimana con il cagliari


----------



## SoloMVB (23 Maggio 2021)

Io sto' guardando il Napoli e il Verona non sta' regalando nulla al momento.


----------



## kYMERA (23 Maggio 2021)

Siamo inguardabili


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Maggio 2021)

turca gioca contro dai è già dei ladri


----------



## Solo (23 Maggio 2021)

SoloMVB;2343334 ha scritto:


> Io sto' guardando il Napoli e il Verona non sta' regalando nulla al momento.



Sì, niente da dire.


----------



## ARKANA (23 Maggio 2021)

Madonna che schifo, sembra che quelli che hanno bisogno di vincere per andare in champions siano loro e non noi


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Maggio 2021)

comunque vada a finire il turco e niang non voglio piu vederli


----------



## Solo (23 Maggio 2021)

Fuori il turco, Diaz al centro e Hauge a sx.
.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (23 Maggio 2021)

Ma Calhanoglu esattamente cosa ci sta a fare in campo? Mettesse qualcuno che non gioca contro


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Maggio 2021)

Gasperini hai rotto le palle


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2343332 ha scritto:


> per ora va bene così. bisogna segnare alla fine



Se resta 0-0 fino alla fine interviene l'arbitro con rigorino sigilla-qualificazione per i gobbi.


----------



## kYMERA (23 Maggio 2021)

Indiavolati come dei cani per una rimessa laterale. Schiavi


----------



## vannu994 (23 Maggio 2021)

Ragazzi comunque Leao ha la testa in discoteca stasera, o come al solito


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Maggio 2021)

Per ora una partita che sembra un stupro annunciato. A livello fisico non c'e confronto, l'Atalanta ha il dominio totale del centrocampo.
I nostri sembrano tutti nervosi e si innervosiscono quando ricevono la palla. Il giropalla é orrendo, inesistente.
Proviamo di superare il centrocampo con lanci a caso per Leao, LEAO!!! Cosi ovviamente non facciamo nemmeno solletico, non attachiamo l'area, non arriviamo in posizione da tiro sia in area che fuori, non arriviamo in fondo per crossare...proprio non riusciamo di uscire dalla nostra area di rigore.


----------



## David Gilmour (23 Maggio 2021)

Ormai la domanda è tanto retorica quanto costante: quanti milioni vuole Calhanoglu per il rinnovo?


----------



## smallball (23 Maggio 2021)

primo tempo inguardabile


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Maggio 2021)

SoloMVB;2343334 ha scritto:


> Io sto' guardando il Napoli e il Verona non sta' regalando nulla al momento.



Chiaro che il Verona è stato imbeccato xke il Napoli può arrivare davanti ai gobbi..come Cagliari settimana fa.. Le uniche che si scansano sono quelle che giocano coi gobbi


----------



## Ecthelion (23 Maggio 2021)

Il Presidente sta giocando per 3.
Purtroppo in attacco siamo ZERO.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Maggio 2021)

Basta con sto Leao bastaaaa


----------



## Buciadignho (23 Maggio 2021)

Ma il turco dovrebbe essere un leader? Un numero 10? Uno che fa un appoggio impresico e si arrabbia con il compagno per non esserci arrivato? 

Prego Dio perché sia l'ultima volta in cui lo vedo con la maglia rossonera.


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Maggio 2021)

ma la turca ? un fantasma fa più presenza....


----------



## SoloMVB (23 Maggio 2021)

Milanforever26;2343351 ha scritto:


> Chiaro che il Verona è stato imbeccato xke il Napoli può arrivare davanti ai gobbi..come Cagliari settimana fa.. Le uniche che si scansano sono quelle che giocano coi gobbi



Infatti.


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Maggio 2021)

kessie non può rimnere in una squadra così.

gran cuore.

bennacer scandaloso


----------



## Solo (23 Maggio 2021)

Scivola.........


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Maggio 2021)

Questo era fallo diamine


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Maggio 2021)

Ma è fallo oh


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Maggio 2021)

siamo vergognosi, contro un atalanta già in CL, stanca dalla finale di coppa italia. Schifo, mezza azione in croce


----------



## David Gilmour (23 Maggio 2021)

Kessiè predica nel deserto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Maggio 2021)

Cmq una cosa va detta, pensare di andare a bergamo a fare la partita vuol dire esporsi ad un altro 5-0..questa è una partita a scacchi, dobbiamo tenere duro e sperare che un gol capiti.. Certo è dura


----------



## iceman. (23 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2343357 ha scritto:


> kessie non può rimnere in una squadra così.
> 
> gran cuore.
> 
> bennacer scandaloso



Bennacer è una pippa al sugo..


----------



## kYMERA (23 Maggio 2021)

Mariani vergognoso


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Maggio 2021)

Che lanci osceni


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2021)

Mandzukic unica speranza


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Maggio 2021)

c'era un fallo clamoroso. 

l'arbitro è con loro ufficiale, per chi avesse dubbi.


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Maggio 2021)

ovviamente sky se ne guarda bene dal farci vedere il replay di prima su leao.


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Maggio 2021)

Rigore

Non dico niente


----------



## Solo (23 Maggio 2021)

Rigoreeeeeeeee


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2021)

*Rigore!!!*


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2021)

Sparati Gasperson. Stai zitto


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Maggio 2021)

Da notare che non hanno messo nemmeno una replica del possibile fallo su Leao.


----------



## ARKANA (23 Maggio 2021)

Goodoooooooo grande theo


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (23 Maggio 2021)

Milanforever26;2343363 ha scritto:


> Cmq una cosa va detta, pensare di andare a bergamo a fare la partita vuol dire esporsi ad un altro 5-0..questa è una partita a scacchi, dobbiamo tenere duro e sperare che un gol capiti.. Certo è dura



Quello che dici mi provoca una rabbia difficilmente spiegabile a parole e non certo perché tu abbia detto un’eresia, anzi: è la verità che mi genera frustrazione.


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Maggio 2021)

Gasperini vergognati SCHIFOSO


----------



## Solo (23 Maggio 2021)

Kessie non fare boiate cacchio


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2021)

Ma di che si lementa quel maledetto di Gasperson?


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Maggio 2021)

Kessiè si è già fatto fregare dalla tensione a Torino...


----------



## kYMERA (23 Maggio 2021)

Dai *****


----------



## David Gilmour (23 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2343379 ha scritto:


> Ma di che si lementa quel maledetto di Gasperson?



fdp, gli venga un accidenti, è netto


----------



## Solo (23 Maggio 2021)

Gasperini infame


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Maggio 2021)

gasperini un maiale


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2343379 ha scritto:


> Ma di che si lementa quel maledetto di Gasperson?



È un suino, con la Juve zitto invece


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Maggio 2021)

Una botta centrale


----------



## Milanoide (23 Maggio 2021)

Cannonata per favore


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (23 Maggio 2021)

Ho le pulsazioni a 2000...


----------



## Buciadignho (23 Maggio 2021)

Come *** osano protestare????? Gasperini cane schifoso


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Maggio 2021)

gasperini crepa fdp


----------



## Solo (23 Maggio 2021)

Gooooooooooooooooool


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Maggio 2021)

Frank grandeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2021)

*Gooooooooolllllllllllll

Kessieeeeeeee*


----------



## Buciadignho (23 Maggio 2021)

Io non ho parole, decisamente la suadra che più ho odiato in vita mia questa Atalanta. Tutti antipatici, dall'allenatore al presidente. Fintà umiltà.

Scusate lo sfogo


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Maggio 2021)

Goooooooooooooooooooiiiiiil


----------



## Hellscream (23 Maggio 2021)

Gasperini uomo DI *****!!!!


----------



## Solo (23 Maggio 2021)

Quel maiale del Gasp è assatanato


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Maggio 2021)

Buciadignho;2343389 ha scritto:


> Come *** osano protestare????? Gasperini cane schifoso



È il servo gobbo x eccellenza


----------



## David Gilmour (23 Maggio 2021)

Presidenteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## kYMERA (23 Maggio 2021)

Grande presidenteeeee. Dai cazzoooo


----------



## Buciadignho (23 Maggio 2021)

Gasperini... cane schifoso


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Maggio 2021)

Purtroppo ci sarà il compenso poi


----------



## Milanoide (23 Maggio 2021)

Bravo Kessie, ma molto bravo anche Gollini a stare in piedi fino all'ultimo.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Maggio 2021)

godo. gasperini gobbo infame


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (23 Maggio 2021)

Buciadignho;2343394 ha scritto:


> Io non ho parole, decisamente la suadra che più ho odiato in vita mia questa Atalanta. Tutti antipatici, dall'allenatore al presidente. Fintà umiltà.
> 
> Scusate lo sfogo



Gasperini è qualcosa che va al di là dell&#8217;umana capacità di comprensione. Un essere viscido e abietto.


----------



## Ecthelion (23 Maggio 2021)

Grazie Presidente! Partita fantastica finora.
Comunque vada, ti rinnoverei per sempre.


----------



## David Gilmour (23 Maggio 2021)

Giallo a Gasperini, scoppiare, devi scoppiare, devi scoppiare!


----------



## Ragnet_7 (23 Maggio 2021)

Presideeeeenteee


----------



## Buciadignho (23 Maggio 2021)

Mamma mia Gasperini, se t'avessi davanti a me ora...


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Maggio 2021)

troppo presto, adesso iniziano a correre i maiali


----------



## Walker (23 Maggio 2021)

Gasperini hombre de mierda


----------



## Solo (23 Maggio 2021)

Daje Juric! Tenere duro!


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Maggio 2021)

Solo;2343397 ha scritto:


> Quel maiale del Gasp è assatanato



Ricordiamo invece i commenti post finale coppa italia..è questa la finale x lui


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Maggio 2021)

Ammonito Gasperini, speriamo retroceda il prossimo anno


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Maggio 2021)

Gasperini veramente sterco umano.


----------



## Solo (23 Maggio 2021)

3 a 0 gobbi


----------



## Swaitak (23 Maggio 2021)

non posso festeggiare, Pecora bianca sta impazzendo e ora li striglia


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Maggio 2021)

ma quanto è patetico e schiavo gasperini ? che persona di melma, sto eunuco con la vocina stridula.


----------



## Solo (23 Maggio 2021)

Milanforever26;2343413 ha scritto:


> Ricordiamo invece i commenti post finale coppa italia..è questa la finale x lui



Pazzesco, hai i globuli bianconeri nel sangue.


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Maggio 2021)

Solo;2343416 ha scritto:


> 3 a 0 gobbi



L'irreprensibile Mihajlovic


----------



## Hellscream (23 Maggio 2021)

Solo;2343412 ha scritto:


> Daje Juric! Tenere duro!



Se vinciamo noi DEVONO vincere anche loro. C'è solo una squadra che merita di essere sbattuta fuori.


----------



## Solo (23 Maggio 2021)

Hellscream;2343421 ha scritto:


> Se vinciamo noi DEVONO vincere anche loro. C'è solo una squadra che merita di essere sbattuta fuori.



Non scherziamo, finché la nostra partita non è finita si gufa contro tutti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Maggio 2021)

Attenzione tra primo e secondo tempo, la società negli spogliatoi dovrebbe vigilare su arbitro ed eventuali chiamate sul cellulare.


----------



## ARKANA (23 Maggio 2021)

Bene così, ora camperiamo davanti alla porta per i prossimo 45 minuti


----------



## David Gilmour (23 Maggio 2021)

Oltre ogni aspettativa per il punteggio.


----------



## Buciadignho (23 Maggio 2021)

Hellscream;2343421 ha scritto:


> Se vinciamo noi DEVONO vincere anche loro. C'è solo una squadra che merita di essere sbattuta fuori.



Guarda se il verona ne mette un paio non fa certo male al mio cuore...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Maggio 2021)

Che pagliacciata a Bologna.


----------



## kYMERA (23 Maggio 2021)

Gasperini una vergogna umana.


----------



## Hellscream (23 Maggio 2021)

Solo;2343423 ha scritto:


> Non scherziamo, finché la nostra partita non è finita si gufa contro tutti.



Ovviamente, io parlavo in modo ipotetico.


----------



## Milanoide (23 Maggio 2021)

Gosens malaticcio spazza via tre dei nostri...


----------



## Ecthelion (23 Maggio 2021)

Ragazzi devo prendere un tranquillante altrimenti il secondo tempo non lo reggo.
Forza dai Milan!


----------



## Solo (23 Maggio 2021)

Occhio adesso. Quel cane di Gasperini li attaccherà al muro. Bisogna cominciare bene il secondo tempo.


----------



## kYMERA (23 Maggio 2021)

Presidente comunque deve essere il capitano di questa squadra.


----------



## Baba (23 Maggio 2021)

Non mi illudo.. nemmeno ho esultato.. è dura dura dura


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Maggio 2021)

Partita di difficilissima lettura nel secondo tempo. Non possiamo attaccare per chiuderla, non possiamo abbassarci troppo.

Mettiamo il pullman davanti alla porta, una volta per tutte


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Maggio 2021)

Per ora il Napoli pareggia da Torino nessuna chiamata.. appena segnano i napoletani il telefono rosso di Bergamo squilla


----------



## Hellscream (23 Maggio 2021)

Solo;2343438 ha scritto:


> Occhio adesso. Quel cane di Gasperini li attaccherà al muro. Bisogna cominciare bene il secondo tempo.



Ora giocheranno come se fosse la finale di CL. Mercoledì invece nel 2° tempo hanno steso il tappeto rosso al padrone.


----------



## Simo98 (23 Maggio 2021)

Ma si può giocare due partite della vita di fila in questo modo scandaloso? Neanche ai tempi di Giampaolo 
Speriamo il rigore li abbia sbloccati

Atalanta che sta andando a 0, vedremo se si svegliano o si scansano


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Maggio 2021)

Baba;2343440 ha scritto:


> Non mi illudo.. nemmeno ho esultato.. è dura dura dura



idem


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Maggio 2021)

Buciadignho;2343427 ha scritto:


> Guarda se il verona ne mette un paio non fa certo male al mio cuore...


Meritano di mandare in Champions, chi non meirita niente sono i ladri di Torino. Mi auguro di chiudere la pratica Atalanta prendendoli di sorpresa nel secondo tempo e gol del vantaggio del Napoli al 95’, con la Juve vincente 10-0 contro il Bologna.


----------



## kastoro (23 Maggio 2021)

Non so se il mio cuore regge altri 50 minuti così


----------



## Solo (23 Maggio 2021)

In tribuna battibecco tra Bonera (?) e i dirigenti bergazozzi.


----------



## Snake (23 Maggio 2021)

l'unico modo di vincerla è fare il secondo, non so come però


----------



## Ragnet_7 (23 Maggio 2021)

A giudicare da come reagisce la melma di Gasperini lui la voleva vincere. Non si stanno scanzando. Forse veramente hanno esaurito la benzina. Speriamo


----------



## SoloMVB (23 Maggio 2021)

C'era il nostro rigore?Potranno appellarsi a qualcosa i cani torinesi?Io non la sto guardando volutamente,vedo il Napoli.


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Maggio 2021)

SoloMVB;2343453 ha scritto:


> C'era il nostro rigore?Potranno appellarsi a qualcosa i cani torinesi?Io non la sto guardando volutamente,vedo il Napoli.



Rigore netto


----------



## __king george__ (23 Maggio 2021)

in questo momento saremmo dentro noi e la juve quindi


----------



## Simo98 (23 Maggio 2021)

Ragnet_7;2343452 ha scritto:


> A giudicare da come reagisce la melma di Gasperini lui la voleva vincere. Non si stanno scanzando. Forse veramente hanno esaurito la benzina. Speriamo



I giocatori sono sia spompi che senza entusiasmo, Gasperini è motivatissimo
Se continuiamo a giocare non la vinciamo però


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (23 Maggio 2021)

La turca sta giocando?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (23 Maggio 2021)

kastoro;2343449 ha scritto:


> Non so se il mio cuore regge altri 50 minuti così



Domani devo pure misurarmi la pressione


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (23 Maggio 2021)

SoloMVB;2343453 ha scritto:


> C'era il nostro rigore?Potranno appellarsi a qualcosa i cani torinesi?Io non la sto guardando volutamente,vedo il Napoli.



Rigore nettissimo, anche se, seguendo i parametri di Cuadrado in Juve-Inter, pure uno starnuto in area diventa un rigore nettissimo.


----------



## King of the North (23 Maggio 2021)

SoloMVB;2343453 ha scritto:


> C'era il nostro rigore?Potranno appellarsi a qualcosa i cani torinesi?Io non la sto guardando volutamente,vedo il Napoli.



Uno dei rigori più netti della storia. Gasperini è riuscito comunque a protestare e farsi ammonire


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Maggio 2021)

Lo schiavo Gasperson la sta vivendo come una finale di CL. Adesso i suoi li farà rientrare con le siringhe ancora nelle chiappe.


----------



## hiei87 (23 Maggio 2021)

Se una persona scelta a caso ce la mettesse proprio tutta per rendersi odiosa, non credo arriverebbe comunque ai livelli di Gasperini. Una delle persone peggiori che sia mai ruotata attorno al mondo del calcio.
Senza vergogna, come quando ride e scherza dopo essere stato derubato dai suoi amati gobbi.


----------



## Konrad (23 Maggio 2021)

Vantaggio di platino all'intervallo.

Dai ragazzi...concentratissimi...VINCERE!!!

FORZA MILAN


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Maggio 2021)

Non lo so ragazzi,a me sta cosa puzza......
Non vorrei che complice il risultato di Napoli (ancora bloccato sullo 0-0) ,qualcuno voglia fare un biscottone alla squadra di Gattuso....

E nel caso dovesse sbloccarsi la partita contro il verona,magari far arrivare qualche "pizzinno" al gasp per iniziare a giocare forte.

Teorie del complotto livello 1000 eh,però boh,l'Atalanta o è spompata del tutto o..

Comunque neanche i nostri stanno giocando.
Devono aggredire gli avversire e mangiarsi l'erba del campo,invece solo lanci lunghi ...incredibile


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (23 Maggio 2021)

Speriamo regga il Verona, unica via


----------



## Solo (23 Maggio 2021)

Z A Z A';2343463 ha scritto:


> Lo schiavo Gasperson la sta vivendo come una finale di CL. Adesso i suoi li farà rientrare con le siringhe ancora nelle chiappe.



È pazzesco santo dio. Mercoledì se la rideva, oggi se vinciamo noi andrà davanti le telecamere a lutto.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Maggio 2021)

Ragnet_7;2343452 ha scritto:


> A giudicare da come reagisce la melma di Gasperini lui la voleva vincere. Non si stanno scanzando. Forse veramente hanno esaurito la benzina. Speriamo



Vai a guardare i 3 gol della Juve contro il Bologna, i loro difensori si scansano letteralmente. Totalmente svogliati, aprono autostrade verso la porta.

E poi guarda come si comportano quelli del Atalanta che ci metto piu grinta oggi che mercoledi.


----------



## Baba (23 Maggio 2021)

DMZtheRockBear;2343459 ha scritto:


> Domani devo pure misurarmi la pressione



Auguri hahahah


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Maggio 2021)

King of the North;2343462 ha scritto:


> Uno dei rigori più netti della storia. Gasperini è riuscito comunque a protestare e farsi ammonire



Si era dimenticato di protestare per il gol di kulusevski in Coppa Italia però, strano


----------



## Le Grand Milan (23 Maggio 2021)

kastoro;2343449 ha scritto:


> Non so se il mio cuore regge altri 50 minuti così



Ammazza anch'io amico mio! Mia madre e mia nipotina romanista si sono rinchiuse da sole in cucina. Hanno capito bene che oggi non si scherza. Non ho mangiato e non ho nemmeno fame, che stress incredibile mica fosse la finale di Champions. Il Milan è una malattia incurabile. Lo ripeto ancora una volta, sono piu teso dello string di Jennifer Lopez!!


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Maggio 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle;2343466 ha scritto:


> Non lo so ragazzi,a me sta cosa puzza......
> Non vorrei che complice il risultato di Napoli (ancora bloccato sullo 0-0) ,qualcuno voglia fare un biscottone alla squadra di Gattuso....
> 
> E nel caso dovesse sbloccarsi la partita contro il verona,magari far arrivare qualche "pizzinno" al gasp per iniziare a giocare forte.
> ...



il napoli rischia ma non si può organizzare un biscottone contro il napoli col verona. impossibile.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Maggio 2021)

hiei87;2343464 ha scritto:


> Se una persona scelta a caso ce la mettesse proprio tutta per rendersi odiosa, non credo arriverebbe comunque ai livelli di Gasperini. Una delle persone peggiori che sia mai ruotata attorno al mondo del calcio.
> Senza vergogna, come quando ride e scherza dopo essere stato derubato dai suoi amati gobbi.


Secondo me spera in una chiamata da quei vermi di Torino, per allenare quella squadra di infami. Può essere che lo abbiano già contattato per la prossima stagione, io non lo escludo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Maggio 2021)

Solo;2343419 ha scritto:


> Pazzesco, hai i globuli bianconeri nel sangue.



Si sa che è gobbo.. Probabilmente spera prima o poi lo chiamino x la panchina


----------



## Hellscream (23 Maggio 2021)

La cosa che mi fa paura del secondo tempo sono i Meitè, Krunic e Castellitto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Maggio 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle;2343466 ha scritto:


> Non lo so ragazzi,a me sta cosa puzza......
> Non vorrei che complice il risultato di Napoli (ancora bloccato sullo 0-0) ,qualcuno voglia fare un biscottone alla squadra di Gattuso....
> 
> E nel caso dovesse sbloccarsi la partita contro il verona,magari far arrivare qualche "pizzinno" al gasp per iniziare a giocare forte.
> ...



Prepariamoci a vedere cose brutte nel secondo tempo.

Per ora il Verona sembra giocare alla morte, ma appunto le cose possono capovolgersi. I sicari sposteranno obiettivo nei prossimi 45 minuti in base agli eventi.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Maggio 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera;2343469 ha scritto:


> Vai a guardare i 3 gol della Juve contro il Bologna, i loro difensori si scansano letteralmente. Totalmente svogliati, aprono autostrade verso la porta.
> 
> E poi guarda come si comportano quelli del Atalanta che ci metto piu grinta oggi che mercoledi.



Ma dove ? eheheh
l'Atalanta non sta giocando,altro che grinta..

Siamo noi che non siamo in grado di costruire una (sottolineo UNA) azione di rilievo.
Solo lanci lunghi per leao.

I nostri squilli nascono solo dalle accelerate di Theo,per il resto Calhanoglu,diaz e sale completamente assenti ingiustificati


----------



## Simo98 (23 Maggio 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera;2343469 ha scritto:


> Vai a guardare i 3 gol della Juve contro il Bologna, i loro difensori si scansano letteralmente. Totalmente svogliati, aprono autostrade verso la porta.
> 
> E poi guarda come si comportano quelli del Atalanta che ci metto piu grinta oggi che mercoledi.



Questi complotti fanno un po' ridere

Il Bologna è in vacanza da mesi

L'Atalanta se avesse giocato da vera Atalanta sarebbe 3-0 per loro

Dipende tutto da noi


----------



## Solo (23 Maggio 2021)

Milanforever26;2343476 ha scritto:


> Si sa che è gobbo.. Probabilmente spera prima o poi lo chiamino x la panchina



Beh sì, ma è un ultrà praticamente, mica un semplicemente simpatizzante.


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Maggio 2021)

Hellscream;2343477 ha scritto:


> La cosa che mi fa paura del secondo tempo sono i Meitè, Krunic e Castellitto.



L'ingresso di Krunic per Brahim tra una ventina di minuti non è nemmeno quotato.


----------



## Devil man (23 Maggio 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle;2343479 ha scritto:


> Ma dove ? eheheh
> l'Atalanta non sta giocando,altro che grinta..
> 
> Siamo noi che non siamo in grado di costruire una (sottolineo UNA) azione di rilievo.
> ...



I lanci lunghi per Leao è stato fatto per stancare l'Atalanta ora Pioli dovrebbe cambiare registro... cmq teniamo botta con la difesa e portiamola a casa!!!


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Maggio 2021)

Ma bennacer è ancora sotto ramadam ? 
Qualcuno gli passi qualche beverone magico dellatalanta 

Scherzi a parte,non sta combinando nulla,anzi...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Maggio 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle;2343479 ha scritto:


> Ma dove ? eheheh
> l'Atalanta non sta giocando,altro che grinta..
> 
> Siamo noi che non siamo in grado di costruire una (sottolineo UNA) azione di rilievo.
> ...



L'Atalanta parte subito con un classico Gegenpressing davanti alla nostra area su tutti portatori di palla, un pressing dispendioso e forte che praticamente asfissia la nostra manovra/gestione


----------



## Solo (23 Maggio 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle;2343479 ha scritto:


> Ma dove ? eheheh
> l'Atalanta non sta giocando,altro che grinta..
> 
> Siamo noi che non siamo in grado di costruire una (sottolineo UNA) azione di rilievo.
> ...



Concordo.

Gasperson in panca sta impazzendo, ma l'Atalanta non sta facendo granché in campo. Noi abbiamo fatto zero escluso il rigore.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Maggio 2021)

Occhio poi allo svarione immancabile di Donnarumma, ancora non si è visto.


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Maggio 2021)

Entra subito l'R9 colombiano.


----------



## hiei87 (23 Maggio 2021)

7AlePato7;2343475 ha scritto:


> Secondo me spera in una chiamata da quei vermi di Torino, per allenare quella squadra di infami. Può essere che lo abbiano già contattato per la prossima stagione, io non lo escludo.



Ci sta, ma semplicemente credo sia un loro tifoso sfegatato, come noi lo siamo per il Milan.
E sappiamo tutti quando poco obiettivi e quanto antisportivi siano i gobbi.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Maggio 2021)

in vantaggio ma partita oscena


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2343474 ha scritto:


> il napoli rischia ma non si può organizzare un biscottone contro il napoli col verona. impossibile.



In questo momento se il Napoli segna vanno a casa i gobbi quindi di certo il Verona non mollerà..occhio xo che se a Napoli dovesse girare bene x gli azzurri a Bergamo può arrivare la suppostona.. Serve x forza un secondo gol altrimenti può capitare di tutto


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Maggio 2021)

Muriel subito dentro, Gasperini sfodera subito l'artiglieria pesante

RESISTERE


----------



## andre85 (23 Maggio 2021)

Toby rosso nero;2343478 ha scritto:


> Prepariamoci a vedere cose brutte nel secondo tempo.
> 
> Per ora il Verona sembra giocare alla morte, ma appunto le cose possono capovolgersi. I sicari sposteranno obiettivo nei prossimi 45 minuti in base agli eventi.


per come la vedo io la juve a dato istruzione a entrambe ( atalanta e verona) e che l atalanta sta spompa e la giocata per lo 0 a 0. e se non era per un mezzo episodio mi sa che la portavano a casa cosi perche noi proprio non tiriamo


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Maggio 2021)

l'atalanta ha un tempo.

a sto giro sarà il 2o tempo...


----------



## Snake (23 Maggio 2021)

già si gioca la carta Muriel


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Maggio 2021)

Veder entrare Muriel con Ilicic che gia si scalda mi crea un ansia spaventosa.



willcoyote85;2343494 ha scritto:


> l'atalanta ha un tempo.
> 
> a sto giro sarà il 2o tempo...



Il mago Bangsbo avra preparato un cocktail speciale.


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Maggio 2021)

Si scalda Krunic, finita.


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Maggio 2021)

Toby rosso nero;2343487 ha scritto:


> Occhio poi allo svarione immancabile di Donnarumma, ancora non si è visto.



occhio che è facile che la faccia.......


----------



## Ecthelion (23 Maggio 2021)

Si scaldano Krunic, Meite, Mandzu. Ma perché Hauge no? Cosa ci ha fatto?


----------



## Buciadignho (23 Maggio 2021)

Napoli datevi una mossa che il mio cuore é al limite!!


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Maggio 2021)

I mariti già scapitano ?


----------



## kastoro (23 Maggio 2021)

Vorrà mica mettere i 2 mariti


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Maggio 2021)

Vabbe, l'Atalanta fa entrare Muriel e hanno fatto vedere Ilicic che si scalda. Da noi invece in regia ci vanno vedere Meite e Krunic... Pioli, ti prego, non farlo anche oggi.


----------



## SoloMVB (23 Maggio 2021)

Partiranno forte nei primi 10 minuti


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Maggio 2021)

il club delle prime mogli (krunic, meitè) già pronti a scaldarsi per entrare.


----------



## Solo (23 Maggio 2021)

Ecthelion;2343500 ha scritto:


> Si scaldano Krunic, Meite, Mandzu. Ma perché Hauge no? Cosa ci ha fatto?



Hauge gli avrà bombato la figlia...


----------



## Maurizio91 (23 Maggio 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle;2343484 ha scritto:


> Ma bennacer è ancora sotto ramadam ?
> Qualcuno gli passi qualche beverone magico dellatalanta
> 
> Scherzi a parte,non sta combinando nulla,anzi...



Purtroppo è il lontano parente del Bennacer dell'anno scorso


----------



## Solo (23 Maggio 2021)

Gobbi 4 a 0


----------



## Buciadignho (23 Maggio 2021)

Roba da pazzi quest'Atalanta. Hanno veramente preso da quel'infame di Gasperini, sempre a protestare...


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Maggio 2021)

Catenaccio

Ora più che mai


----------



## SoloMVB (23 Maggio 2021)

Io ritorno sul Napoli,non reggo


----------



## Solo (23 Maggio 2021)

Adesso parte l'assalto di sti maiali orco cane


----------



## DavidGoffin (23 Maggio 2021)

Non ce la faccio a vederla, però ho visto un pò di Napoli e sta avend parecchie chance il Verona che però le spreca tutte


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Maggio 2021)

dai Rafa dai Rafa, bravo bravo bravo. Ma mandatelo a ZAPPARE


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2021)

Dentro Mario per favore. Basta Niang


----------



## Swaitak (23 Maggio 2021)

appena entrano le mogli per Diaz e Benna cambio canale


----------



## DavidGoffin (23 Maggio 2021)

Altra occasione sprecata dal Verona quasi solo davanti al portiere ha tirato una mozzarella


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Maggio 2021)

Ancora lunghissima. Lunghissima


----------



## Ecthelion (23 Maggio 2021)

AntaniPioco;2343512 ha scritto:


> Catenaccio
> 
> Ora più che mai



Serve il secondo. A tutti i costi, per evitare sorprese dell'ultimo minuto combinate anche con Napoli


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Maggio 2021)

Il turco non riesce a fare un azion azzecata da tipo 4 partite, incredibile vedere come sbagli tutto


----------



## Ragnet_7 (23 Maggio 2021)

ragazzi ma Calhanoglu è indecente. Ma come si fa a lasciarlo in campo


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Maggio 2021)

Torniamo ai lanci lunghi, ora si che servono


----------



## Solo (23 Maggio 2021)

Giocano solo loro


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Maggio 2021)

Uscita indecente di Donnarumma, indecente


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Maggio 2021)

Ho Napoli - Verona sul secondo schermo e ogni volta che guardo c'e l'Hellas che punta l'area napoletana (occasionissima qualche minuto fa)


----------



## Milo (23 Maggio 2021)

Io mi sento male


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Maggio 2021)

Basta DONNARUMMA, STAI IN AREA


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Maggio 2021)

Ma che cavolo fa Dollarumma? Per quale motivo butta via palloni in quel modo?


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Maggio 2021)

Kjaer su Zapata, che brividi


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Maggio 2021)

Basta leao per carità


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2021)

Questi sono quasi in ciabatte. Ma bisogna segnare il secondo. Dentro Mario


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Maggio 2021)

non ho più neanche il coraggio di aggiornare la pagina del forum. siamo alla frutta.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2343537 ha scritto:


> non ho più neanche il coraggio di aggiornare la pagina del forum. siamo alla frutta.



.


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2021)

Sveglia per Dio


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Maggio 2021)

Graziati.

Sarà la prima di una lunga serie


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Maggio 2021)

La turca... alzati scarsone, alzati


----------



## kYMERA (23 Maggio 2021)

Non molliamo ragazzi. È una guerra. Questi servi giocano più di mercoledì


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Maggio 2021)

chala e benna 2 aborti stasera.

qua graziati.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Maggio 2021)

turca vergogosa, come niang


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2021)

Gasperson scatenato. Che sia maledetto.

Mercoledì era un agnellino


----------



## Hellscream (23 Maggio 2021)

Ricordiamo, sono gli stessi che mercoledì hanno SMESSO DI GIOCARE.


----------



## Pampu7 (23 Maggio 2021)

Spariti dal campo, cotti fisicamente


----------



## Ecthelion (23 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2343537 ha scritto:


> non ho più neanche il coraggio di aggiornare la pagina del forum. siamo alla frutta.



Io riesco ad ascoltare solo l'audio della partita, ho messo la luminosità della TV a zero.


----------



## Solo (23 Maggio 2021)

Tocca sperare nel Verona. Qua è dura.


----------



## Milanoide (23 Maggio 2021)

Uuuuuuhhh


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Maggio 2021)

Vedere come Calhanoglu e Saelemaekers si fermano per protestare anziche continuare di giocare fa una rabbia incredibile. 
Non serve a nulla, concentratevi! Il turco é una sciagura in campo


----------



## Solo (23 Maggio 2021)

Servono cambi dai, un po' di freschezza.


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Maggio 2021)

Doppio cambio

Krunic e meitè

Allucinante


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Maggio 2021)

Ecco i mariti insieme


----------



## smallball (23 Maggio 2021)

No Krunic e Meite'


----------



## David Gilmour (23 Maggio 2021)

Ma i movimenti di Leao? Krunic/Meitè, ok la vuole perdere, maledetto fissato!


----------



## Walker (23 Maggio 2021)

Maledetto Gasperini verme gobbo


----------



## Pampu7 (23 Maggio 2021)

Krunic meite, altro scempio di pioli giusto per dimostrare che ti stai ******* sotto


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Maggio 2021)

Che rigore vogliono questi gobbi? Lol


----------



## Solo (23 Maggio 2021)

Gol del Napoli. Finita.


----------



## Milo (23 Maggio 2021)

È giusto che esca benna


----------



## smallball (23 Maggio 2021)

I feticci


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Maggio 2021)

sti cani di sky la stanno facendo rivedere 5-6 volte.

roftl, doppietta delle mogli.


----------



## Hellscream (23 Maggio 2021)

Pampu7;2343559 ha scritto:


> Krunic meite, altro scempio di pioli giusto per dimostrare che ti stai ******* sotto



Li sta facendo entrare? Sabotaggio clamoroso dai, basta


----------



## Milanoide (23 Maggio 2021)

C'è da aver paura a cambiare, ma in effetti ci sono degli assenti presenti e non sono i tifosi del noto striscione


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Maggio 2021)

Ha segnato il Napoli

RESISTERE, IN TRINCEA


----------



## meteoras1982 (23 Maggio 2021)

Solo;2343561 ha scritto:


> Gol del Napoli. Finita.




Finita cosa???


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2021)

Ancora sti due cessi per Dio


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Maggio 2021)

Bennacer non regge il ritmo, non ce la fa proprio. 

Calhanoglu da togliere, non possiamo permettercelo per 90 minuti. Sbaglia tutto, piu dannoso persino di Bennacer che ha gia perso diverse palle sanguinose.



ahahahahahaha KRUNIC
KRUNIC: MALEDETTO PIOLI, MALEDETTO


----------



## kYMERA (23 Maggio 2021)

Ecco che ci difendiamo


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Maggio 2021)

L'Atalata ha ricevuto la chiamata da Torino visto che il Napoli ha segnato

Finita


----------



## David Gilmour (23 Maggio 2021)

Toglie Diaz e lascia il turco. Esonerate questo pazzo furioso.


----------



## King of the North (23 Maggio 2021)

Era ora che lo tirasse giu Benna. Che partita schifosa di Bennacer.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Maggio 2021)

toglie diaz ancora, bha. Pinoli vuole proprio perderla. 

napoli in vantaggio


----------



## Ecthelion (23 Maggio 2021)

Goal del Napoli. Disastro. Spengo anche l'audio della nostra partita, seguo solo qui sul forum. Non ce la faccio più.


----------



## R41D3N (23 Maggio 2021)

Bennacer inguardabile stasera.


----------



## kastoro (23 Maggio 2021)

I 2 mariti,finita


----------



## Milo (23 Maggio 2021)

Io non arrivo al 90esimo


----------



## Solo (23 Maggio 2021)

Giusto il cambio di Bennacer, era inguardabile.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2343546 ha scritto:


> Gasperson scatenato. Che sia maledetto.
> 
> Mercoledì era un agnellino



Ma quella era un'amichevole x lui


----------



## Buciadignho (23 Maggio 2021)

Peggior cambi possibili... incredibile Pioli.


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Maggio 2021)

I mariti in campo e gol del Nabbule.
Tutto apparecchiato.


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Maggio 2021)

C'è un disperato bisogno di Mandzukic


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Maggio 2021)

Mi chiedo come si può pensare di fare la prossima stagione ancora con Pioli. Boh

Comunque vada l'anno prossimo sarà un'altra annata di melma


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Maggio 2021)

Ci giochiamo la CHampion e Pioli mette un centrocampo da Serie B con Krunic e Meite togliendo Brahim (bravino) anziche Calhanoglu. 2 giocatori da Serie A bassa / Serie B.

Cambi orribili, cambi che sanno di sconfitta. Ora non usciremo piu. A centrocampo non abbiamo piu un minimo di qualita. In effetti giochiamo con 2 incontristi e un giocatore senza ruolo.


----------



## UDG (23 Maggio 2021)

Ma è pazzo? Questo cambio ci è già costato una partita


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Maggio 2021)

David Gilmour;2343573 ha scritto:


> Toglie Diaz e lascia il turco. Esonerate questo pazzo furioso.



ormai pioli lo odio anche io


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Maggio 2021)

Giocatori scemi che abbiamo


----------



## Milanoide (23 Maggio 2021)

Qui c'era da fare il secondo con ferocia. Sveglia!


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Maggio 2021)

Krunic e meite sono una tassa incredibile


----------



## Milo (23 Maggio 2021)

Però dovete essere obiettivi bennacer è fuori forma e stava per fare danno. Su.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Maggio 2021)

Juve attualmente fuori.. Occhio che adesso scende in campo l'arbitro


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Maggio 2021)

Solo;2343580 ha scritto:


> Giusto il cambio di Bennacer, era inguardabile.



Vero, ma non puoi giocarti l'ingresso in Champion con:

Kessie-Meite-Krunic
La Turca 10


Un suicidio tecnico e tattico


----------



## smallball (23 Maggio 2021)

Perché fuori Diaz


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Maggio 2021)

David Gilmour;2343573 ha scritto:


> Toglie Diaz e lascia il turco. Esonerate questo pazzo furioso.



un pazzo scatenato


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Maggio 2021)

Darren Marshall;2343591 ha scritto:


> Krunic e meite sono una tassa incredibile



Non x difendere Pioli ma non è che in panchina abbiamo seedorf e gattuso eh..


----------



## Solo (23 Maggio 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera;2343594 ha scritto:


> Vero, ma non puoi giocarti l'ingresso in Champion con:
> 
> Kessie-Meite-Krunic
> La Turca 10
> ...



Eh, purtroppo il santone in panca ha le sue amanti...


----------



## SoloMVB (23 Maggio 2021)

Come fate a reggere?Io non la sto' guardando e a momenti ho le convulsioni


----------



## Milanoide (23 Maggio 2021)

Prendiamolo noi Malinowski!


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Maggio 2021)

Sto Gollum stattene in porta


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Maggio 2021)

Quanto manca? Non la sto vedendo


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Maggio 2021)

Milanforever26;2343597 ha scritto:


> Non x difendere Pioli ma non è che in panchina abbiamo seedorf e gattuso eh..



Ho capito ma non togliere Diaz che stasera è stato uno dei migliori.


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Maggio 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera;2343586 ha scritto:


> Ci giochiamo la CHampion e Pioli mette un centrocampo da Serie B con Krunic e Meite togliendo Brahim (bravino) anziche Calhanoglu. 2 giocatori da Serie A bassa / Serie B.
> 
> Cambi orribili, cambi che sanno di sconfitta. Ora non usciremo piu. A centrocampo non abbiamo piu un minimo di qualita. In effetti giochiamo con 2 incontristi e un giocatore senza ruolo.



tra un pò metterà il solito castillejo, altro cambio che fa sempre.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Maggio 2021)

Il bello é che quel ignorante di Pioli ha fatto li stessi cambi contro il Sassuolo e poi le abbiamo prese.
Anziche imparare dai suoi errori (da principiante con QI sui 60) ripete le stesse scelte contro l'Atalanta.


----------



## claudiop77 (23 Maggio 2021)

Il Napoli sta vincendo


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Maggio 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera;2343594 ha scritto:


> Vero, ma non puoi giocarti l'ingresso in Champion con:
> 
> Kessie-Meite-Krunic
> La Turca 10
> ...



Siamo avanti in trasferta, ha messo i cm x difendere i 3 punti.. Tanto il secondo non lo faremo mai con leao davanti..


----------



## Solo (23 Maggio 2021)

Orco cane, ma come si fa a reggere così...


----------



## David Gilmour (23 Maggio 2021)

Turco maledetto, lui e chi lo tiene in campo. Un danno cosmico.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Maggio 2021)

Io vorrei proprio capire perche Calhanoglu é ancora in campo. Il peggiore insieme a Bennacer


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Maggio 2021)

Palo

Impossibile


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Maggio 2021)

Ragazzi, è Leang. Identico!


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Maggio 2021)

ecco il palo di niang/leao, destino segnato.


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Maggio 2021)

Palo di melma...


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2021)

E' Niang. Incredible. E' Niang.

Anche il palo.

Pazzesco.


----------



## Baba (23 Maggio 2021)

......


----------



## Solo (23 Maggio 2021)

Nòoooooò


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2021)

Now i'm here;2343613 ha scritto:


> ecco il palo di niang/leao, destino segnato.



Pazzesco


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Maggio 2021)

Come Niang a Barcellona


----------



## Pampu7 (23 Maggio 2021)

Ma noi seriamente vogliamo andare in champions così? A difendere gli 1 a 0 magari contro il maribor?


----------



## smallball (23 Maggio 2021)

Leao che errore


----------



## David Gilmour (23 Maggio 2021)

Leao maledettissimo, dio ti fulmini.


----------



## kYMERA (23 Maggio 2021)

Maledetto leao


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Maggio 2021)

Il palo di Naing


----------



## Hellscream (23 Maggio 2021)

SoloMVB;2343599 ha scritto:


> Come fate a reggere?Io non la sto' guardando e a momenti ho le convulsioni



Io avrò fatto 6 km dentro casa...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Maggio 2021)

Non ci credo. Meite fa il miglior passaggio della sua vita e Niang 2 fa il Niang. Il palo di Barcellona 2.


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2021)

E' il palo di Niang, ragazzi. E' lui. Non ci sono più dubbi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Maggio 2021)

Gol Verona, la vittima dei sicari resta il Napoli...


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Maggio 2021)

faraoniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## R41D3N (23 Maggio 2021)

Ma che sfiga ragazzi, che sfiga


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Maggio 2021)

Schifoso Niang maledettoooooooo ci potrebbe costare la CL


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2343627 ha scritto:


> E' il palo di Niang, ragazzi. E' lui. Non ci sono più dubbi.



Fotocopia, incredibile.


----------



## Solo (23 Maggio 2021)

Bravo qui Niang a fare prender il giallo


----------



## Ragnet_7 (23 Maggio 2021)

Noooo il palo di Leang come Niang contro il Barca


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Maggio 2021)

Gol del Verona

GOL DEL VERONA

E noi prendiamo palo


----------



## Solo (23 Maggio 2021)

Daje Veronaaaaaa!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Maggio 2021)

Grande Verona, altro che quei pagliacci bolognesi.


----------



## smallball (23 Maggio 2021)

Pareggio Verona


----------



## Baba (23 Maggio 2021)

Pareggio Verona!!!


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Maggio 2021)

Dio che ansia, non c'è la faccio più.


----------



## Cataldinho (23 Maggio 2021)

No vabè quello è il fratello di Niang è ufficiale


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Maggio 2021)

Lorenzo 89;2343637 ha scritto:


> Grande Verona, altro che quei pagliacci bolognesi.



In realtà giocano per lo stesso padrone.. Buon x noi x adesso


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Maggio 2021)

Non era angolo, mannaggia


----------



## King of the North (23 Maggio 2021)

R41D3N;2343630 ha scritto:


> Ma che sfiga ragazzi, che sfiga



Abbiamo giocato una stagione intera giocando palla a terra oggi perché dobbiamo buttarla su e pregare? Non capisco...


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2021)

Milanforever26;2343643 ha scritto:


> In realtà giocano per lo stesso padrone.. Buon x noi x adesso



Verissimo


----------



## Milo (23 Maggio 2021)

Mi sto sentendo male


----------



## Solo (23 Maggio 2021)

Ancora 20 minuti orco cane


----------



## Milanoide (23 Maggio 2021)

I cambi li ha dovuti fare! Se ci fosse un sostituto all'altezza servirebbe cambiare anche Kessie che non riesce più a tenere gli avversari.
Saelemakers e Hernadez evitino interventi scomposti che serve finire in 11


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Maggio 2021)

Dai pioli ci vuole Mandzukic


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Maggio 2021)

Milanforever26;2343643 ha scritto:


> In realtà giocano per lo stesso padrone.. Buon x noi x adesso



Il Verona sta giocando alla morte come se fosse in finale di Champions.

Vuol dire che la vittima dei gobbi è il Napoli, per ora mi rilasso leggermente.


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2021)

Saele asino!


----------



## Solo (23 Maggio 2021)

Assedio


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Maggio 2021)

L'ignoranza di meitè in quel passaggio orizzontale è una cosa impareggiabile


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Maggio 2021)

almeno 1 rimanga a vederla per gli aggiornamenti....


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2343655 ha scritto:


> almeno 1 rimanga a vederla per gli aggiornamenti....



Sto sofferendo come una bestia a vederla


----------



## Solo (23 Maggio 2021)

Entra Manzo


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Maggio 2021)

ormai si gioca fissi nella nostra area.


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Maggio 2021)

Finalmente Mandzukic


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Maggio 2021)

Entrano Mandzukic e dalot per leao e saelemakers


----------



## David Gilmour (23 Maggio 2021)

Darren Marshall;2343656 ha scritto:


> Sto sofferendo come una bestia a vederla



+1


----------



## kYMERA (23 Maggio 2021)

Incredibile come giocano sti cani. Servi


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Maggio 2021)

Graziato Bakayoko (gia ammonito) dopo un fallo durissimo in scivolata


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Maggio 2021)

Theo perché PERCHÉ


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (23 Maggio 2021)

Theo, passala sta palla!


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2021)

Ma passala somaro!


----------



## Solo (23 Maggio 2021)

Nooooooo Theo


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Maggio 2021)

Ma perché non l'ha passata Theo?! Erano in due liberi! ***...


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Maggio 2021)

Solo;2343657 ha scritto:


> Entra Manzo



finita


----------



## David Gilmour (23 Maggio 2021)

Hernandez disgraziato.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Maggio 2021)

Ma perche Theo?!?!?! PERCHE!?!?!?! A destra erano tutti liberi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Maggio 2021)

Leao non voglio vederlo con questa maglia MAI PIU', via gratis, è una dei giocatori più vergognosi della nostra storia.


----------



## Milanoide (23 Maggio 2021)

Chetteloscrivoaffare? Passala!


----------



## Ecthelion (23 Maggio 2021)

Ragazzi è bellissimo seguire la partita solo sul forum.
Vi prego datemi una gioia.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (23 Maggio 2021)

kYMERA;2343662 ha scritto:


> Incredibile come giocano sti cani. Servi



Stanno solo onorando la competizione, come il Cagliari settimana scorsa o il Verona o il Bologna... ah no.


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Maggio 2021)

Toby rosso nero;2343651 ha scritto:


> Il Verona sta giocando alla morte come se fosse in finale di Champions.
> 
> Vuol dire che la vittima dei gobbi è il Napoli, per ora mi rilasso leggermente.



Juric ha avuto parole di immenso rispetto per noi in questa stagione


----------



## Solo (23 Maggio 2021)

Napoli con 5 punte


----------



## David Gilmour (23 Maggio 2021)

Oh, non passa mai...(il tempo, intendo)


----------



## smallball (23 Maggio 2021)

Meno male


----------



## Solo (23 Maggio 2021)

Non finisce più


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2021)

Attenzione a sto Ronaldo fake di Muriel


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Maggio 2021)

Noi completamente inerti. Subiremo fino alla fine


----------



## David Gilmour (23 Maggio 2021)

Ma guarda sto panzone di Muriel, che odio.


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2021)

Stai zitto gufo Trevisani


----------



## Kayl (23 Maggio 2021)

AntaniPioco;2343676 ha scritto:


> Juric ha avuto parole di immenso rispetto per noi in questa stagione



Sta pareggiando contro il Napoli con il terzo portiere e Kalinic in campo. I tifosi napoletani lo mandano alla lapidazione se Gattuso fallisce così.


----------



## Hellscream (23 Maggio 2021)

Manca ancora troppo... ho praticamente gli occhi fissi sul telefono


----------



## ARKANA (23 Maggio 2021)

Teniamo che la il traguardo è vicino!!!!!


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Maggio 2021)

Meitè fa delle cose veramente ignobili


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Maggio 2021)

Kayl;2343685 ha scritto:


> Sta pareggiando contro il Napoli con il terzo portiere e Kalinic in campo. I tifosi napoletani lo mandano alla lapidazione se Gattuso fallisce così.



Finisse così cmq Rino sempre iellato eh


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Maggio 2021)

Ragazzi quanto manca?


----------



## Solo (23 Maggio 2021)

Gol Bologna, 1-4


----------



## SoloMVB (23 Maggio 2021)

Kayl;2343685 ha scritto:


> Sta pareggiando contro il Napoli con il terzo portiere e Kalinic in campo. I tifosi napoletani lo mandano alla lapidazione se Gattuso fallisce così.



Quelli del Verona hanno pressato come dannati,poi non si deve pensar male se vedi i loro risultati da 2 mesi a sta parte.


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Maggio 2021)

Lorenzo 89;2343691 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi quanto manca?



4 più recupero


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (23 Maggio 2021)

Quanto sono odiosi sti atalantini?


----------



## kYMERA (23 Maggio 2021)

Maledetti. Atalanta deve essere distrutta il prossimo anno.


----------



## Solo (23 Maggio 2021)

10 minuti ancora in pratica


----------



## King of the North (23 Maggio 2021)

Toby rosso nero;2343672 ha scritto:


> Leao non voglio vederlo con questa maglia MAI PIU', via gratis, è una dei giocatori più vergognosi della nostra storia.



Abbiamo visto partite diverse. Si è sacrificato tutta la partita. Ha avuto una palla giocabile e non ha segnato per 1cm


----------



## Hellscream (23 Maggio 2021)

Il recupero immagino sarà di 7 minuti


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Maggio 2021)

Se non entra Ilicic forse é vero che siamo interessati al giocatore.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Maggio 2021)

Sto schifoso di Gosens pensa di essere in una finale mondiale


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Maggio 2021)

chala cmq è una roba vergognosa. 

tra oggi e cagliari ha fatto 2 gare ignobili, altro che 5 mln. 

ma cacciatelo a calci in culo in qatar.


----------



## Solo (23 Maggio 2021)

Now i'm here;2343702 ha scritto:


> chala cmq è una roba vergognosa.
> 
> tra oggi e cagliari ha fatto 2 gare ignobili, altro che 5 mln.
> 
> ma cacciatelo a calci in culo in qatar.



Spero sia l'ultima partita che fa con noi.


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Maggio 2021)

Kessiè giocata stupenda vicino alla bandierina


----------



## Pampu7 (23 Maggio 2021)

Fate una statua a kessie


----------



## Solo (23 Maggio 2021)

4 di recupero a Napoli
4 di recupero a Bergamo


----------



## Devil man (23 Maggio 2021)

Re kessie!!! Il supremo


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2021)

Peccato non ci sia Ibra. Avrebbe fatto volare qualche schiaffone


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Maggio 2021)

Finalmente una palla tenuta da un attaccante


----------



## Solo (23 Maggio 2021)

Rigoreeeeeeeeee


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Maggio 2021)

Rigore ahahhahahahahAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## smallball (23 Maggio 2021)

Rigore


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Maggio 2021)

che succedeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Maggio 2021)

Rigore per noi?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Maggio 2021)

Dai chiudiamola e tifiamo Napoli!


----------



## Solo (23 Maggio 2021)

Rosso per chi???


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Maggio 2021)

Quando godo due rigori in faccia a Zapata


----------



## David Gilmour (23 Maggio 2021)

Ai cani sono saltati i nervi


----------



## kYMERA (23 Maggio 2021)

Vergognosi


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Maggio 2021)

Speriamo de roon si spacchi tutto infame


----------



## ARKANA (23 Maggio 2021)

Godoooooooo


----------



## Solo (23 Maggio 2021)

Dai kessie dai cacchio


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Maggio 2021)

zapata ha qualcosa da dire sui 2 rigori di stasera ? sucaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Maggio 2021)

Dumbo impazzito


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Maggio 2021)

Chiusaaaaaaaaaaa a casaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2021)

*Gooooollllllllllllllllll*


----------



## Solo (23 Maggio 2021)

Gooooooooooooooooool


----------



## kYMERA (23 Maggio 2021)

Servi incredibili


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Maggio 2021)

Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooollllllllllll


----------



## Hellscream (23 Maggio 2021)

Seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Maggio 2021)

siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Maggio 2021)

Dai ora forza Napoli


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Maggio 2021)

Ce l'abbiamo fattaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Solo (23 Maggio 2021)

Succhia De Roon infame


----------



## David Gilmour (23 Maggio 2021)

Daiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Hellscream (23 Maggio 2021)

Ora DAI NAPOLI DAI NAPOLI!!!


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Maggio 2021)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## kastoro (23 Maggio 2021)

Quanto Godo


----------



## Baba (23 Maggio 2021)

Vaaaaaiiiiii GIOIAAAAA


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Maggio 2021)

Gattuso è davvero un incapace comunque


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Maggio 2021)

Siamo in Champions!!


----------



## kYMERA (23 Maggio 2021)

Grandissimi ragazzi.


----------



## Buciadignho (23 Maggio 2021)

Aahhaahahahahhahahahahahahaaahahahahahaha


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Maggio 2021)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Solo (23 Maggio 2021)

Finitaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Buciadignho (23 Maggio 2021)

Succhiatemeloooooooooooooooo aatalantini schifosi rospi senza palle!!! Non sarete mai vincenti accontentatevi del 4 posto é il vostro massimo possibile


----------



## Pungiglione (23 Maggio 2021)

Si godeeeeeeeee


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Maggio 2021)

Dai Napoli adesso!


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Maggio 2021)

dai gattuso segna


----------



## Milanoide (23 Maggio 2021)

Voglio il gol del Napoli


----------



## ARKANA (23 Maggio 2021)

Bentornati a casa ragazziiiii


----------



## David Gilmour (23 Maggio 2021)

Siamo anche secondi, dietro le lerde atalantine, dietro lerdacceeeeeeeeee


----------



## vannu994 (23 Maggio 2021)

Sto piangendo ragazzi


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Maggio 2021)

spiace per delaurentis


----------



## Konrad (23 Maggio 2021)

Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

andiamoooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## UDG (23 Maggio 2021)

Chi erano quelli che dicevano che per la champions non c'era più speranza? Dove sono?


----------



## Andris (23 Maggio 2021)

e andiamo ragazzi, secondo posto meritato

quel balordo che ha messo 6 attaccanti come il Real Madrid primi anni 2000

crepa


----------



## mil77 (23 Maggio 2021)

Championnnnnnn


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Maggio 2021)

dispiacce un po' per il napoli. 
ma cosa vogliamo da gattuso............


----------



## Solo (23 Maggio 2021)

Incredibile, è praticamente un Miracolo


----------



## Ruuddil23 (23 Maggio 2021)

Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## kYMERA (23 Maggio 2021)

Incredibile juventini maledetti si sono salvati pure quest'anno.


----------



## ARKANA (23 Maggio 2021)

Now i'm here;2343765 ha scritto:


> spiace per delaurentis



Obiettivamente era meglio loro in champions che la rubentus


----------



## Pungiglione (23 Maggio 2021)

Vi voglio bene fratelli rossoneri ancora una volta i ragazzi ci stupiscono


----------



## milanhearts (23 Maggio 2021)

Il cuore ancora in gola, che batte forte, il dito stanchissimo a forza di spingere f5 per aggiornare qui sul forum, ma finalmente felicissimo. Il destino c'è sempre, laddove tutto è iniziato, con i saltelli di Gasp, laddove tutto è finito, il ritorno nella nostra casa, in Champions!


----------



## folletto (23 Maggio 2021)

Peccato che i maledetti sono rimasti dentro


----------



## sottoli (23 Maggio 2021)

Seeeeeeeeeeeee
Andiamo a prendere Halaand


----------



## Buciadignho (23 Maggio 2021)

é normale sentirsi cosi contenti???


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Maggio 2021)

Si torna a casa raga!


----------



## 7vinte (23 Maggio 2021)

Seee godoooo


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Maggio 2021)

In faccia a Gasperson il lecca sfintere dell'ovino!!! Seeeeee!!!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Maggio 2021)

Spiace per Gattuso, ci avevo sperato che buttasse fuori i bianconeri. Grandi ragazzi, siamo in Champions dopo un&#8217;eternità.


----------



## Mika (23 Maggio 2021)

Si godeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Maggio 2021)

Milanforever26;2343797 ha scritto:


> In faccia a Gasperson il lecca sfintere dell'ovino!!! Seeeeee!!!



Due rigori in faccia a zapata e gasperini, meglio di così è impossibileeeeeeeeee


----------



## smallball (23 Maggio 2021)

Secondo posto da incorniciare


----------



## Ecthelion (23 Maggio 2021)

7vinte;2343795 ha scritto:


> Seee godoooo



Grazie per il tuo sogno, 7vinte.
Buon compleanno!!!!


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (23 Maggio 2021)

orgogliomilanista;2338526 ha scritto:


> onestamente ho il morale calcistico a terra, ma proprio non riesco ad essere così disperato. Le chance sono poche, ma per dio, stiamo parlando dell'atalanta, non del real madrid. Ci siamo complicati la vita, ma con i giocatori che abbiamo, possiamo anche vincere a bergamo. Sarà dura? Si. Sarà molto complicato? Si. Sarà impossibile? No.
> Cristo santo, come ci hanno ridotti. Un milanista che se la fa sotto contro l'atalanta, incredibile.
> 
> Donnarumma
> ...



leggete cosa scrivevo il 17 maggio.

Godo! Non ci credo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Maggio 2021)

Andreas89;2343794 ha scritto:


> Si torna a casa raga!



Spero non sia una cosa passeggera in stile Lazio di Lotito, dobbiamo tornare a qualificarci abitualmente.


----------



## King of the North (23 Maggio 2021)

Ce l&#8217;abbiamo fatta ragazzi! Vi voglio bene


----------



## CIppO (23 Maggio 2021)

Gasperini si faccia un clistere. Superato pure in classifica


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Maggio 2021)

sottoli;2343790 ha scritto:


> Seeeeeeeeeeeee
> Andiamo a prendere Halaand


Seee magari. Bisognerà spiegare a Idiott che i proventi della Champions non sono dividendi


----------



## Buciadignho (23 Maggio 2021)

AntaniPioco;2343805 ha scritto:


> Due rigori in faccia a zapata e gasperini, meglio di così è impossibileeeeeeeeee



Neache nei miei sogni potevo sperare di meglio Aahhahahahaahahahahahah.... 

Aspetto la conferenza stampa co impazienza


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Maggio 2021)

AntaniPioco;2343805 ha scritto:


> Due rigori in faccia a zapata e gasperini, meglio di così è impossibileeeeeeeeee



l'avevo detto:

per vincere servono 2-3 rigori


----------



## claudiop77 (23 Maggio 2021)

Non ci posso credere.

Inguardabili ma efficaci!!!


----------



## Djici (23 Maggio 2021)

Partita di grande sostanza.
Pochissima qualità. Ma va benissimo così.

Si gode. Si gode molto per quei cani atalantini.
Dispiace per quei cani juventini.


----------



## Walker (23 Maggio 2021)

Infarto scampato anche stavolta, grandi ragazzi SIAMO TORNATIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## UDG (23 Maggio 2021)

kYMERA;2343777 ha scritto:


> Incredibile juventini maledetti si sono salvati pure quest'anno.



Aspetterei le decisioni della Uefa


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Maggio 2021)

Massima gioaaaaa!

Stasera per la prima volta da 10 anni non ho guardato la partita.
Troppa la tensione. 
Seguita solo consultando i risultati con il telefonino.

Quasi non ci credo.

Mi avessero detto che per andare in champions avremmo dovuto vincere a Tutte e tre le ultime trasferte, compreso Juventus e Atalanta, non avrei puntato un centesimo sulla qualificazione.

79 punti. Eroici.

Adesso guardo la partita


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Maggio 2021)

torniamo a sentire l'inno champions !!!!!


----------



## Pungiglione (23 Maggio 2021)

Stasera si brinda e si festeggia, questo gruppo ci ha restituito la dignità di chiamarsi A.C Milan


----------



## ILMAGO (23 Maggio 2021)

Un catenaccio Indegno!
solo palla rinviata a caso, ma grazie a episodio siamo riusciti comunque a portarla a casa, oggi contava solo quello!

E' CHAMPIONS LEAGUEEEEEEEEEEE

P.s. spero la società analizzi la fatica fatta per strappare questo posto all'ultimo secondo, c'è TANTISSIMO da fare se non vogliamo fare la fine della lazio anno prossimo.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Maggio 2021)

è qui che si gode???


----------



## Devil man (23 Maggio 2021)

Mi spiace per GATTUSO... cmq raga sto godendo HO SOFFERTO OGNI MINUTO E OGNI SECONDO GUARDANDOLA TUTTA!!!


----------



## 7vinte (23 Maggio 2021)

Ecthelion;2343807 ha scritto:


> Grazie per il tuo sogno, 7vinte.
> Buon compleanno!!!!



HAHAHAHAHA vero, sbagliato solo la Juve, vi voglio bene, grazieeee


----------



## Baba (23 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2343446 ha scritto:


> idem



Fratello rossonero ce l’abbiamo fatta


----------



## Ecthelion (23 Maggio 2021)

Che serata fantastica. Finalmente posso mettere qualcosa nello stomaco. Non mangio da stamattina.


----------



## Andris (23 Maggio 2021)

quando ha tolto Diaz di nuovo per tenere il turco e mettere i feticci sono partiti i bestemmioni

il turco un mezzo tiro in tutta la gara e ha avuto il rigore su rimpallo.
neanche una punizione abbiamo avuto.
inesistente


----------



## claudiop77 (23 Maggio 2021)

Praticamente abbiamo giocato come il Cagliari contro di noi... e ha funzionato!


----------



## Walker (23 Maggio 2021)

Djici;2343823 ha scritto:


> Partita di grande sostanza.
> Pochissima qualità. Ma va benissimo così.
> 
> Si gode. Si gode molto per quei cani atalantini.
> Dispiace per quei cani juventini.


Al posto di cani direi vermi immondi.
Il cane è una delle migliori creature del pianeta. I ladri di Torino ed i loro affiliati sono ben altro


----------



## David Gilmour (23 Maggio 2021)

Zosimo2410;2343829 ha scritto:


> Massima gioaaaaa!
> 
> Stasera per la prima volta da 10 anni non ho guardato la partita.
> Troppa la tensione.
> ...



Lascia stare, tranne i due rigori e il palo di Leang è stato un assedio, sebbene sterile.
Il Trap sarebbe orgoglioso di noi, fosse il nostro allenatore.


----------



## chicagousait (23 Maggio 2021)

Non ho avuto il coraggio di guardare la partita, non riuscivo a guardare neanche gli aggiornamenti online delle partite, troppa tensione ma l'importante è aver vinto e soprattutto siamo secondi, dopo mille mila secoli. Con la rosa che abbiamo


----------



## 7vinte (23 Maggio 2021)

7vinte;2342724 ha scritto:


> Ho sognato che all'89' stavamo noi 1-0 in vantaggio con l'Atalanta, la Juve 2-2 col Bologna e il Napoli 1-1 con il Verona.



Oh ci ho preso, Juve a parte è stato così


----------



## Ambrole (23 Maggio 2021)

Bravissimi !!!!!
Stagione miracolosa, secondi con questa squadra, 5 mesi di insulti a pioli, ma ha fatto un miracolo. Due terzi del campionato senza una punta centrale. Pazzesco, ovazione per tutti, è stato fatto qualcosa di assurdo&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Maggio 2021)

Cmq un club serio domani mattina prende i soldi della CL e mette in panchina allegri, lascia andare il Modigliani e da 7-8 milioni al primo centravanti da 25 gol che trova.. Il resto del budget se possibile x un 10 vero


----------



## David Gilmour (23 Maggio 2021)

Ci tengo a sottolineare come questi schifosi sembrava stessero giocando la partita della vita con quell'assatanato in panchina che protestava sulla qualunque. E glielo abbiamo gentilmente messo in quel posto. A lui e quel maledetto di un Dumbo che all'andata aveva perculato sui social.
Siete dietro, serviiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## 7vinte (23 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2343171 ha scritto:


> Auguri fratello. Anche se ricordo non è un bel periodo per te.
> Un abbraccio.



Grazie mille amico


----------



## JoKeR (23 Maggio 2021)

Va bene così, la rosa era da sesto posto.

Ora ci vediamo a settembre, non ne voglio più sapere per un pò.

Vergognosa Juve e vergognosa Atalanta, uno schifo questa serie A.


FORZA MILAN!!! SIAMO TORNATI A CASA!!!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Maggio 2021)

Gasperin veramente il peggio.

Da stasera deve essere nostro nemico numero uno al pari di un Materazzi.


----------



## 7vinte (23 Maggio 2021)

Buciadignho;2343187 ha scritto:


> Beh uno che é nato il 23 Maggio non poteva che essere Milanista.
> 
> Tanti auguri, sappi che ogni milanista festaggia il 23/05 speriamo di farlo anche oggi



Dajeeee


----------



## Buciadignho (23 Maggio 2021)

7vinte;2343887 ha scritto:


> Dajeeee



 Grandeeee


----------



## kYMERA (23 Maggio 2021)

Toby rosso nero;2343886 ha scritto:


> Gasperin veramente il peggio.
> 
> Da stasera deve essere nostro nemico numero uno al pari di un Materazzi.



Veramente vergognoso. Gridava come un matto per una rimessa laterale.
Una vergogna.


----------



## ARKANA (23 Maggio 2021)

Dispiace per il napoli ma godo come un maiale per noi, e da domani speriamo si inizia a fare un po' di pulizia in quel di milanello


----------



## Buciadignho (23 Maggio 2021)

Toby rosso nero;2343886 ha scritto:


> Gasperin veramente il peggio.
> 
> Da stasera deve essere nostro nemico numero uno al pari di un Materazzi.



Sempre stato, nel calcio non sono mai riuscito ad odiare qualcuno al pari di quel pezzente. Materazzi era un simpatico fallito, ci ha fatto divertire con le rosicate dai... questo da solo crede di essere meglio di una società storica come il Milan. 

Preparati pagliaccio, la pacchia sta per finire


----------



## Hellscream (23 Maggio 2021)

Salta UOMO DIMMÊ!!! SALTA SALTA SALTA!!!!


----------



## Walker (23 Maggio 2021)

Goduria immensa averlo ficcato di brutto in quel posto all'omuncolo di mierda che pensava di poter fare un altro favore alla casa madre. Chissà adesso crollino simultaneamente il Cessum Stadium a Torino e la latrina bergamoscia.


----------



## wildfrank (23 Maggio 2021)

Walker;2343856 ha scritto:


> Al posto di cani direi vermi immondi.
> Il cane è una delle migliori creature del pianeta. I ladri di Torino ed i loro affiliati sono ben altro



Bravissimo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Maggio 2021)

Milanforever26;2343872 ha scritto:


> Cmq un club serio domani mattina prende i soldi della CL e mette in panchina allegri, lascia andare il Modigliani e da 7-8 milioni al primo centravanti da 25 gol che trova.. Il resto del budget se possibile x un 10 vero



non fa una piega.


----------



## wildfrank (23 Maggio 2021)

E adesso Zizzo che fa, visto che purtroppo si sono qualificati ( ingiustamente ) anche i gobbi? : troll:


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Maggio 2021)

Toby rosso nero;2343886 ha scritto:


> Gasperin veramente il peggio.
> 
> Da stasera deve essere nostro nemico numero uno al pari di un Materazzi.



Un vero ce550 umano.. Mi ha sempre fatto schifo e c'era chi lo voleva al Milan


----------



## sion (23 Maggio 2021)

si gode troppo..sono svuotato..ma colmo di felicita'...in casa di sti ********!


----------



## SoloMVB (23 Maggio 2021)

Ma solo io rivedo in Gasperini quell'altro ***** di Lippi?Atteggiamenti arroganti uguali e sangue marcio gobbo.


----------



## SoloMVB (23 Maggio 2021)

wildfrank;2343953 ha scritto:


> E adesso Zizzo che fa, visto che purtroppo si sono qualificati ( ingiustamente ) anche i gobbi? : troll:



Speriamo scelga loro


----------



## Buciadignho (23 Maggio 2021)

Ci hanno presi a schiaffi eheh, questo é ancora più divertente. I falliti avevano il sangue agli occhi ahahah, record di rigori contro sti pezzenti.

Analisi seria: difesa molto solida, 5 clean sheet consecutivo, lo dicevo prima della partita che la difesa nostra non era un fattore da trascurare visto che avevamo fatto bene, tanto che le migliori occasioni le abbiamo avute noi. 

Speranza: Atalanta in Serie B il prima possibile, nella loro vera dimensione


----------



## Le Grand Milan (23 Maggio 2021)

Zosimo2410;2343829 ha scritto:


> Massima gioaaaaa!
> 
> Stasera per la prima volta da 10 anni non ho guardato la partita.
> Troppa la tensione.
> ...



Ti capisco grande Zosimo! Ho guardato l'ultimo quarto d'ora cambiando canale sul Napoli e visto che avevo 1 minuto di ritardo sulla diretta, ogni tanto quando c'era un grande pericolo, andavo su flashresult per calmarmi. Non ho sofferto cosi neanche nella rivincità del 2007 contro i Reds. Non ho mai sofferto cosi per il Milan mai!!!


----------



## R41D3N (23 Maggio 2021)

Grande gioia mitigata solo dal quarto posto dei gobbacci ladroni. Sarebbe stata l apoteosi vederli andare in EL. Dispiace x il Napoli


----------



## bambagias (23 Maggio 2021)

E Champions fu! Non grazie ai favori ma solo per meriti nostri!
Grandi ragazzi, grande mister, GRANDE MILAN!
Ora devo smaltire un po' di ansia, sono gonfio come una zampogna!

Forza Milan sempre!


----------



## claudiop77 (23 Maggio 2021)

Più che gioia provo sollievo... il fallimento avrebbe fatto troppo male.


----------



## RojoNero (23 Maggio 2021)

siamo in champions fratelli siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii *****


----------



## MissRossonera (23 Maggio 2021)

Non ci avrei scommesso un euro, tanto che non l'ho guardata ma ho solo seguito gli aggiornamenti. Felice di essere stata smentita, sono davvero sollevata. Finalmente si torna in Champions!


----------



## MrPeppez (23 Maggio 2021)

Gioia incredibile, Gasperini si dimostro uomo piccolo e brutto.

Donnarumma 6,5 ora rinnovi o ciao domani
Theo 6
Tomori 6,5 riscatto stanotte
Kjaer 6,5
Calabria 6,5
Kessiè 9 corso per tutti, rinnovare stanotte
Bennacer 3 peggiore in campo, imbarazzante
Saelemakers 6
Calhanoglu 5 indegno, ciao e grazie
Diaz 6
Leao 5,5 

Meitè 6,5 entrato benissimo, si è riscatto dopo il Cagliari
Dalot 6 bene anche lui di nuovo, lavorare sulla conferma del prestito
Mandzukic 6
Krunic 6



Ora sotto con un mercato importante


----------



## Victorss (23 Maggio 2021)

Gasperini e i suoi una banda di schifosi. Dispiace per Rino, il maestro doveva andare in EL. Il secondo posto è ciò che questa squadra si meritava e doveva prendersi. Bravi.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (23 Maggio 2021)

SoloMVB;2344001 ha scritto:


> Ma solo io rivedo in Gasperini quell'altro ***** di Lippi?Atteggiamenti arroganti uguali e sangue marcio gobbo.



Un gobbo dentro come pochi. Come quelli che hanno festeggiato dopo lo Heyse, stessa pasta! La nostra vittoria è ancora piu bella perché conquistata davanto a questo uomo di m...


----------



## Buciadignho (23 Maggio 2021)

Aspetto la conferenza di Gasperini ahahah, la seconda gioia della serata. Quarti e ritenetevi fortunati miracolati


----------



## Walker (23 Maggio 2021)

Adesso la ciliegina sulla torta potrebbe arrivare dopo la finale di Champions League, quando sono attese decisioni dell' UEFA sulle sanzioni.
Se sbattono fuori i gobbi sarà apoteosi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Maggio 2021)

Walker;2344129 ha scritto:


> Adesso la ciliegina sulla torta potrebbe arrivare dopo la finale di Champions League, quando sono attese decisioni dell' UEFA sulle sanzioni.
> Se sbattono fuori i gobbi sarà apoteosi.



Sarebbe da eiaculazione Totale


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (23 Maggio 2021)

Siamo tornati a casa.


----------



## bmb (23 Maggio 2021)

E' qui che si spruzza?


----------



## Walker (24 Maggio 2021)

AntaniPioco;2343676 ha scritto:


> Juric ha avuto parole di immenso rispetto per noi in questa stagione


Non solo, ieri sera ha anche massacrato i faziosi di Sky nell'intervista post gara.
Se avete voglia andate a vedere, merita davvero.
Finalmente uno con le palle che distrugge i tentativi di buttarla in vacca dei pro ladroni di Skyfo.
Bravo Juric.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Maggio 2021)

Ieri sera ho rischiato l' infarto 12 volte.

Il Milan e il mio fantacalcio dipendevano dai rigori di Kessie.

Non dico altro, mi son giocato 10 anni di vita ma ne è valsa la pena.

Obbiettivamente non avremmo segnato nemmeno giocando fino al 2024, pero' non abbiamo rubato nulla e ce la siamo meritata visti gli ultimi 18 mesi.

Bravi tutti, sono felicissimo, finalmente torniamo a Casa!


----------



## Djici (24 Maggio 2021)

Godo per i soldi che abbiamo tolto ai vermi Atalantini.
E godo perché con la Juve qualificata perdono pure quelli del market pool.
Avrei goduto di più se la Juve fosse stata fuori... Ma so accontentarmi e godo come un riccio


----------



## Superpippo80 (24 Maggio 2021)

Sul primo rigore non soffrivo così tanto da Manchester 2003, mi stava venendo un ictus.

Prima considerazione: Gasperini e De Roon saltellate su sto ca**o.

Seconda considerazione: Ceferin facci sognare.


----------



## David Gilmour (24 Maggio 2021)

È passata una notte ma io ancora godo per come abbiamo messo a tacere Gasperini e quella manica di parvenu calcistici degli atalantini.
Ribadisco i saluti specifici a Dumbo.
E aggiungo quelli a Zapata e Gosens, inutilmente assatanati e vergognosamente servi.
E un ciao ciao anche al giornalistume che infesta questo paese, tutti giù dal carro, grazie!


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Maggio 2021)

Che sofferenza unica. Da quanto aspettavo quella musichetta!


----------



## wildfrank (24 Maggio 2021)

A proposito: che fine avra' fatto A.C. Milan 1899? Il risultato di Bergamo rende giustizia al suo pronostico, dettato dalla rabbia per aver subito gli scherni degli atalantini dopo la sconfitta dell'andata.


----------



## emamilan99 (24 Maggio 2021)

Su milan tv mi sto riguardando la partita.. mamma mia che sofferenza, mamma mia che emozione


----------



## egidiopersempre (24 Maggio 2021)

wildfrank;2345417 ha scritto:


> A proposito: che fine avra' fatto A.C. Milan 1899? Il risultato di Bergamo rende giustizia al suo pronostico, dettato dalla rabbia per aver subito gli scherni degli atalantini dopo la sconfitta dell'andata.



non direi ... visto che per lui in teoria all'ultima gli atalantini piangenti ci avrebbero chiesto di concedergli punti per andare in CL... non è andata esattamente cos....


----------



## wildfrank (25 Maggio 2021)

egidiopersempre;2345626 ha scritto:


> non direi ... visto che per lui in teoria all'ultima gli atalantini piangenti ci avrebbero chiesto di concedergli punti per andare in CL... non è andata esattamente cos....



La tua memoria è sicuramente più efficiente della mia....mi rimase impresso il livore con cui scriveva...


----------



## unbreakable (25 Maggio 2021)

grazie ragazzi..visto il livore che hanno i tifosi e avevano quei 4 catorci di calciatori del gruppo squadra avversario non è stato per niente smeplice..

li ho criticati tanto dopo la partita con il cagliari e sono talmente in tensione che mi sono preso un giorno di riposo dal lavoro anche per festeggiare ..

oggi a mente più fredda e lucida posso dire che non è per niente smeplice fare 79 punti andare a bergamo è vincere contro loro non facendoli tirare quasi mai in porta..i rigori? i rigori c'erano potevano non darli?sì ma per fortuna li hanno dati vuol dire che allora stiamo tornando A CONTARE QUALCOSA..in italia e occhio che potrebbe essere solo l'inizio di una nuova fantastica avventura..

fiducia in maldini che di certo figurette non ne vuole fare


----------



## bmb (25 Maggio 2021)

Non so se sapete che De Roon si è beccato 4 (quattro) giornate di squalifica. Lo chiamo Karma. In più l'Atalanta alla prima di campionato sarà senza Freuler e Toloi.


----------

